# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Harclement Sexuel dans le monde du spectacle

## Ryu2000

En ce moment il y a beaucoup d'actualits en rapport avec ce sujet.
Il y a des tonnes d'articles  propos de Weinstein :
Agressions sexuelles, viols: l'ouragan Harvey Weinstein

Je crois qu' la base une actrice s'est exprim  propos de ce qu'elle avait subit et d'autres femmes sont venu pour dire qu'elles aussi avaient t viol ou agress par Weinstein.

En 2005 Courtney Love avait averti les jeunes femmes qui arrivaient  HollyWood de se mfier de Weinstein :
Ds 2005, Courtney Love mettait en garde contre Harvey Weinstein



> "Si Weinstein vous invite  une soire prive au Four Seasons, n'y allez pas", avertissait Courtney Love. Aujourd'hui, elle rvle l'avoir pay cher.


Aprs a c'est rpandu  d'autres personnes :
Aprs Harvey Weinstein, le ralisateur amricain James Toback accus d'agression sexuelle par plus de 30 femmes



> Le scnariste et producteur de 72 ans aurait approch ses victimes prsumes, en leur proposant un rle dans un film. Un article du "Los Angeles Times" publi ce dimanche recense pas moins de 38 accusatrices dont certaines tmoignent  visage dcouvert.


Mme des hommes se sont fait agress sexuellement :
Aprs l'affaire Weinstein, des acteurs rvlent avoir t agresss sexuellement



> Les nombreuses accusations d'actrices  l'encontre du producteur amricain dlient les langues. Des acteurs disent aussi avoir t agresss sexuellement par d'autres personnes.


Kevin Spacey est accus d'avoir agress des jeunes hommes :
Accus dattouchements sexuels sur mineur, Kevin Spacey fait son coming out



> Le hros de la srie House of Cards aurait fait des avances sexuelles  un jeune acteur il y a 32 ans. En guise de dfense, Kevin Spacey a rvl son orientation sexuelle.


Mais a ne s'arrte pas l, parce que les enfants  HollyWood aussi se font violer :
Un ancien acteur de Gremlins veut raliser un documentaire sur un rseau pdophile  Hollywood



> L'ancien enfant-star Corey Feldman, qui a notamment jou dans Gremlins ou Les Goonies, a lanc une campagne de financement participatif cens permettre la production d'un documentaire dnonant un rseau pdophile  Hollywood.


Pour Evan Rachel Wood, la pdophilie sera le prochain scandale  Hollywood

====
a fait un peu penser  Eyes Wide Shut de Stanley Kubrick, dans lequel il y a plein de trs jeunes mannequins qui ont l'air drogu, dans un dcor avec des symboles maonniques.
C'tait peut tre proche d'une certaine ralit.

Et pour finir :
Isabelle Adjani, Marion Cotillard... Les actrices franaises tmoignent sur le harclement et Harvey Weinstein


Peut tre que parfois les actrices ont le choix entre tre harcel sexuellement ou ne pas avoir le rle.
Parmi les petites actrices qui rvent de succs il doit y avoir pas mal d'histoire comme a.

Bon dsol je n'ai pas parl d'harclement sexuel du quotidien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Sinon Polanski a toujours des problmes depuis que le public sait qu'il avait drogu et sodomis une mineure :
Vido : la rtrospective Polanski  la Cinmathque perturbe par les Femen



> Alors quil vient dtre *accus une cinquime fois dagressions sexuelles sur mineure*, Roman Polanski tait clbr hier soir, dans le cadre de la soire douverture dune rtrospective consacre  son uvre,  la Cinmathque franaise,  Paris. Un vnement en prsence du ralisateur franco-polonais et de manifestants.


Il y a encore des dossiers qui sortent :
Le ralisateur de "Rush Hour" et Dustin Hoffman accuss  leur tour de harclement sexuel



> Natasha Hentstridge, rendue clbre par son rle dans "La Mutante" en 1995, *la accus de lavoir force  pratiquer une fellation* alors quelle tait mannequin  New York et ge de seulement 19 ans. Brett Ratner -qui ralisait alors des vidos musicales- "ma tordu le bras. Et il sest impos physiquement", a dclar lactrice reconnaissant que, de guerre lasse, elle avait fait ce quil lui demandait.


Si j'ai bien compris, Dustin Hoffman touchait les fesses de certaines femmes et parlait de sexe, c'est relativement moins grave que ce qu'a pu faire Polanski par exemple.

----------


## fredinkan

> Si j'ai bien compris, Dustin Hoffman touchait les fesses de certaines femmes et parlait de sexe, c'est relativement moins grave que ce qu'a pu faire Polanski par exemple.


Des fois je me demande si c'est pas ce que les gens recherchent avec tous leurs tags et tous les "scandales sexuels dvoils".
Ils sont en train de rendre a limite normal en montrant que tout le monde le fait.

Alors oui je suis d'accord que a pourrait aider  arrter le problme de base, mais le souci, comme tu le relve, c'est que a minimise certaines actions qui ont t pires...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils sont en train de rendre a limite normal en montrant que tout le monde le fait.


En ce moment c'est la grosse mode de la lutte contre les agressions sexuelles.
Les mdias signifient bien aux hommes que certaines de leur actions sont dplaces.
Aprs il y a galement de l'abus, dans l'ensemble des fministes, il existe des sous groupes minuscule compos d'hystriques, pour qui faire un compliment est de harclement, par exemple si un jeune homme dans la rue aborde une inconnue pour lui dire "Excusez moi de vous dranger mademoiselle, je voulais juste vous dire que je vous trouves vritablement magnifique, vous avez un des plus beaux sourires que je n'ai jamais vu" (ou une connerie comme a), si cette inconnue fait partie d'un certain groupe fministe hystrique elle va agresser le jeune homme parce qu'elle considre a comme de l'harclement de rue (si le mec est beau et riche elle le prendra peut tre mieux... Et il faut dire aussi qu'aujourd'hui les hommes ont peur d'aborder des femmes).

En fministe hystrique qui voit de l'harclement partout il y a Marion Seclin :


Le Raptor Dissident avait fait une vido en rponse qui tait trs bien.

Apparemment la frontire de l'harclement sexuel est subjective, certaines femmes tolrent beaucoup moins que d'autres.
Pour certaines un compliment c'est de l'harclement comme je l'ai dis avant. (bon aprs si c'est un gars qu'coute du rap qui dit "t'es trop bonne !" l effectivement c'est pas trs constructif)
Il existe des comportements dplac de la part des hommes, mme dans le cadre du travail.

Il y a des vidos comme a :
VIDEO. Harclement de rue: la galre d'une New-Yorkaise en camra cache

Mais l je prfre me concentrer sur Hollywood et tout a.
93 femmes, 14 viols : la liste des victimes prsumes dHarvey Weinstein
Vraisemblablement Harvey Weinstein a viol pas mal de monde.

Polanski aussi :
Polanski : Schiappa accuse la Cinmathque de Paris de favoriser la culture du viol



> La secrtaire d'tat estime que la promotion culturelle de dlinquants sexuels tend  minimiser leurs actes : une position en contraste avec celle exprime le 27 octobre par la ministre de la Culture.


On parle de plus en plus de pdophilie :
Hollywood et la pdophilie, des accusations rcurrentes



> Depuis laffaire Harvey Weinstein, il nest pas un jour sans quune nouvelle accusation dagression sexuelle ou de viol soit lance  lencontre dun reprsentant de lindustrie du cinma. Aux Etats-Unis, alors que la liste des femmes accusant le producteur amricain ne cesse de sallonger, *dautres voix tentent de se faire entendre : celles denfants stars*.


L avec la pdophilie on commence  entendre la vrit sur un des secrets d'Hollywood.
C'est bien que la vrit sorte un peu.

----------


## BenoitM

> Aprs il y a galement de l'abus, dans l'ensemble des fministes, il existe des sous groupes minuscule compos d'hystriques, pour qui faire un compliment est de harclement, par exemple si un jeune homme dans la rue aborde une inconnue pour lui dire "Excusez moi de vous dranger mademoiselle, je voulais juste vous dire que je vous trouves vritablement magnifique, vous avez un des plus beaux sourires que je n'ai jamais vu" (ou une connerie comme a), si cette inconnue fait partie d'un certain groupe fministe hystrique elle va agresser le jeune homme parce qu'elle considre a comme de l'harclement de rue (si le mec est beau et riche elle le prendra peut tre mieux... Et il faut dire aussi qu'aujourd'hui les hommes ont peur d'aborder des femmes).


A part que la fille ne se fait jamais aborder comme ca.
Que c'est pas ca que montre les camras cachs.

Bref tu parles d'un cas qui n'existe pas (comme souvent)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref tu parles d'un cas qui n'existe pas (comme souvent)


Bien-sre que si, l'intgralit des hommes qui abordent des femmes ne peuvent pas dire que du mal, les vrais compliments doivent forcment exister...
Cela dit la majorit des hommes n'iraient pas accoster une inconnue.
a vient peut tre surtout des racailles.




> Que c'est pas ca que montre les camras cachs.


Oui ben a je sais...
Dans ce genre de vido, des fois la femme voit des problme l o y'en a pas.

Ce genre de vido, c'est de la merde pour manipuler, exemple :
Il marche dans Paris avec une kippa et rcolte les insultes



> Un journaliste isralien s'est promen avec une kippa dans la capitale et sa banlieue pour voir "ce que ressentent les juifs parisiens". Une vido qui sonne comme un appel  s'expatrier en Isral.


Et quand tu le fais pour de vrai a donne a :
Envoy spcial. Jai march dans la rue avec une kippa



> Une vido mise en ligne par un journaliste isralien le montre marchant dans Paris avec une kippa. Crachats, insultes et plus de 5 millions de "vues" sur les sites de partage vido. Est-ce la ralit pour tous les juifs de France ? Pour "Envoy spcial" diffus jeudi 15 octobre  20h55, Thierry Vincent a lui aussi mis une kippa et arpent les rues de plusieurs villes franaises... Extrait.


Bon le "journaliste" c'tait un isralien et souvent ils aiment bien faire croire qu'il y a de l'anti judasme partout (ils disent "antismitisme" mais le mot est mal choisi).
Alors qu'en pratique ce n'est absolument pas a...

Bref.
Les harclements sexuel de rue c'est peut tre trs concentr dans les grandes villes.

----------


## Marco46

> Apparemment la frontire de l'harclement sexuel est subjective, certaines femmes tolrent beaucoup moins que d'autres.


Ce qui caractrise le harclement c'est la rptition, a n'a rien de subjectif c'est  partir de la deuxime fois o tu importunes la dame et o elle te le signifie.

Ce sont les critres pour qualifier tel ou tel acte d'importun qui vont varier en fonction de la dame, l c'est subjectif.

Donc la dame te dit non une premire fois,  partir de la deuxime fois o tu insistes c'est du harclement. a n'a rien de subjectif.


C'est inquitant de voir que c'est pas encore clair dans la tte de beaucoup d'hommes ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui caractrise le harclement c'est la rptition, a n'a rien de subjectif c'est  partir de la deuxime fois o tu importunes la dame et o elle te le signifie.


Je ne pense pas.
Si dans l'entreprise tu grab a coworker by the pussy, t'auras pas besoin de le faire deux fois pour que ce soit considr comme de l'harclement...

Et comme dj dis plusieurs fois, pour certaines un compliment a peut tre de l'harclement (du genre "Madame, je vous trouve trs bien habill aujourd'hui", c'est une minorit mais a existe, quand l'homme est riche a passe mieux).
Inversement il existe peut tre des femmes qui ne considrent pas qu'une main au fesse soit de l'harclement (si a arrive plusieurs fois a doit vite devenir pnible quand mme).
Chaque femme est unique, avec sa propre personnalit et ses propres limites.

Bref.
Si la discussion pouvait se recentrer sur la pdophilie  Hollywood ce serait bien, l'harclement du quotidien c'est autre chose.

----------


## Kariz58

> Bref.
> Si la discussion pouvait se recentrer sur la *pdophilie  Hollywood* ce serait bien, l'harclement du quotidien c'est autre chose.


Je croyais que la discussion portait sur le harclement sexuel dans le monde du spectacle (cf le titre de TON sujet) ?

Le harclement et la pdophilie n'ont strictement rien  voir...


Sinon c'est marrant, de te voir dire que le harclement quotidien se trouverait surtout dans les grandes villes et serait surtout plus ou moins le fait des "racailles", a m'a fait penser  a :




Je sais que c'est peine perdu d'essayer de te faire ouvrir les yeux sur des sujets importants, mais bon, regardes l quand mme.

----------


## BenoitM

> Bref.
> Si la discussion pouvait se recentrer sur la pdophilie  Hollywood ce serait bien, l'harclement du quotidien c'est autre chose.


Ben c'est pas vraiment le sujet de la conversation :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le harclement et la pdophilie n'ont strictement rien  voir...


Ouais j'ai mal choisi le titre... 
Je voulais que a parle de stars qui ont viol. (j'avais fais des mdiations jusqu' a, en partant de l'affaire Weinstein)
Bon ben tout harclement sexuel est  sa place ici.




> Sinon c'est marrant, de te voir dire que le harclement quotidien se trouverait surtout dans les grandes villes et serait surtout plus ou moins le fait des "racailles", a m'a fait penser  a :


Je me suis peut tre mal exprim, mais il m'a semble avoir parl d'harclement de rue.
Et j'imagine que c'est statistiquement forcment plus lev parce que la population est plus dense.
Si tu croises plus de monde, t'as plus de chance de vivre une mauvaise exprience.

Ce sont mes collgues fminines qui m'ont dit a.
Elles nous on dit qu'elles n'avaient jamais t harcel dans la rue et que a devait probablement plus arriv  Paris.
Normalement a fait moins peur de se promener seul dans un village, que dans une cit. 




> regardes l quand mme.


Usul depuis sa vido commentaire de sa vido sur Etienne Chouard j'ai beaucoup de mal.
En plus il est chez Mediapart maintenant...
Mais j'essaierai de regarder.

----------


## Kariz58

> Usul depuis sa vido commentaire de sa vido sur Etienne Chouard j'ai beaucoup de mal.


Et pourquoi donc ? 

Au contraire, tu devrais tre content puisqu'il essayait de montrer que c'tait des conneries d'accuser Chouard d'tre d'extrme-droite ou antismite, juste car il acceptait de discuter avec des gens de tous bords.  

Mais donc tu es un train de dire que tu "aimais" ce qu'il faisait jusqu' ce qu'il ose parler (en mal donc selon toi) d'un de tes chouchous, sans mme chercher  comprendre si ce qu'il disait tait juste ? Encore une belle preuve de ton objectivit et de ton ouverture d'esprit.  ::roll:: 





> En plus il est chez Mediapart maintenant...


Et ? 

Ce n'est parce que ses vidos passent par le Youtube de Mdiapart, qu'il y dit forcment des conneries, c'est lui qui crit ses vidos pas Mdiapart. 

Regardes le contenu plutt que le contenant.


Sur le reste, sur l'histoire des racailles et des grandes villes, je te laisse regarder la vido.  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

http://www.lalibre.be/actu/internati...705114f0126f20

----------


## Kariz58

> http://www.lalibre.be/actu/internati...705114f0126f20


Un des mecs a tout rsumer en commentaire de l'article :




> Pierre Huart  Universit de Lige
> Quand les bobos dcouvrent le 18-25....


Le 18-25 c'est un peu le 4Chan franais, faut pas tre trs fut pour se proccuper de ce qui s'y dit. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourquoi donc ?


Parce qu'il avait du sexpliquer  cause des antifas...
Les antifas reprochent des choses stupides  Etienne Chouard, c'est du genre : <<Etienne Chouard a parler  X, X a parl  Y et on considre Y comme un raciste, donc toute la ligne est pourrie>>.
Normalement les antifas tu les ignores, ce sont des extrmistes qui ne font rien de constructif, ils sont juste l pour dtruire.




> Et ?


C'tait juste pour la blague.
D'ailleurs Usul avait fait la blague lui mme.
C'est en intro :






> Ce n'est parce que ses vidos passent par le Youtube de Mdiapart, qu'il y dit forcment des conneries, c'est lui qui crit ses vidos pas Mdiapart.


Arriver dans un mdia mainstream... Enfin bon, il faut bien payer les factures comme on dit...
Et vous apprendrez que le propritaire d'un mdia a toujours sont mot  dire sur la ligne ditorial.

Il parait qu'Edwy Plenel bossait pour la CIA (d'aps Roland Dumas) :



Enfin bref c'est peut tre pas important.




> http://www.lalibre.be/actu/internati...705114f0126f20


Sur internet on a rapidement beaucoup de rponses, on slectionne les pires et voil...
Il suffit que 0,01% face de la merde et a y est t'en as des messages haineux...
Si a avait un mec la mme chose serait arriv...

Sur internet les gens se pensent anonyme et disent n'importe quoi, dans le monde rel c'est pas la mme.
Les petits cons de 15 ans ils la ramnent moins dans la ralit...

----------


## Ryu2000

A Londres, la classe politique secoue par des accusations de harclement sexuel



> Le ministre de la dfense a t contraint  la dmission. Des dizaines de dputs sont viss par des accusations, et la parole se libre sur la culture misogyne au Parlement.
> (...)
> Les raisons exactes de son dpart restent floues. Tnor du Parti conservateur, g de 65 ans, Michael Fallon avait certes fait la veille la  une  du Sun, qui rvlait une histoire qui remonte  2002. A lpoque, lors dune rencontre en marge dune confrence des tories,* il avait, sous la table, pos la main  plusieurs reprises sur le genou dune journaliste politique*, Julia Hartley-Brewer, qui lui avait rpliqu :  Si vous narrtez pas, je vous mets mon poing dans la figure. 
> Lhistoire stait arrte l, et la journaliste est la premire  penser que cela ne constitue pas un scandale :  Cet incident a eu lieu en 2002. Absolument personne ntait boulevers ou en dtresse. Mes genoux sont intacts.  Le rdacteur en chef politique du Sun, rarement tendre, dit lui-mme quil ne pensait pas que la rvlation mritait une dmission.
> Ce qui a probablement emport M. Fallon est une srie dautres accusations similaires, qui pourraient tre rendues publiques dans les jours qui viennent. Selon la BBC, Theresa May aurait t informe dautres inquitudes concernant son ministre.  Je suppose quil y a dautres accusations, poursuit Julia Hartley-Brewer. Je ne dois pas tre le seul genou qui ait t touch.   *En se concentrant sur mon genou, on oublie les femmes qui ont subi de vrais harclements* , ajoute-t-elle.


[/QUOTE]

C'est dommage qu'elle ne lui ait pas mis son poing dans la figure, a aurait t marrant.
a ne se fait pas de frapper un vieux, mais a ne se fait pas de toucher des cuisses non plus.

----------


## Kariz58

> Parce qu'il avait du sexpliquer  cause des antifas...
> Les antifas reprochent des choses stupides  Etienne Chouard, c'est du genre : <<Etienne Chouard a parler  X, X a parl  Y et on considre Y comme un raciste, donc toute la ligne est pourrie>>.
> Normalement les antifas tu les ignores, ce sont des extrmistes qui ne font rien de constructif, ils sont juste l pour dtruire.


C'est justement ce que dnonait Usul dans sa vido, c'est pour a que je ne comprends pas que tu l'aime moins depuis cette vido, puisqu'elle va dans ton sens ?

"'tin Usul il dit la mme chose que moi, quel con ce type !"  ::ptdr:: 





> C'tait juste pour la blague.


Ah le fameux coup de la blague...




> Arriver dans un mdia mainstream... Enfin bon, il faut bien payer les factures comme on dit...
> Et vous apprendrez que le propritaire d'un mdia a toujours sont mot  dire sur la ligne ditorial.


Si on obligeait Usul a dire le contraire de ce qu'il pense, je ne suis pas certain qu'il resterait.  :;):  




> Il parait qu'Edwy Plenel bossait pour la CIA (d'aps Roland Dumas) :
> 
> Enfin bref c'est peut tre pas important.


C'est pas important du tout mme, on s'en tape de Mediapart, je te disais juste de regarder une vido sur le harclement qui dnonait une partie de ton discours. Que cela dvie un poil sur Usul, qui est l'auteur de la vido c'est une chose, en arriver  Plenel et  la CIA, c'est n'importe quoi (que cela soit vrai ou faux).


Concernant ton lien sur les politiciens de Londres, c'est exactement pareil en France.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne pense pas.
> Si dans l'entreprise tu grab a coworker by the pussy, t'auras pas besoin de le faire deux fois pour que ce soit considr comme de l'harclement...


Non a c'est pas du harclement c'est une agression  ::weird:: 




> Et comme dj dis plusieurs fois, pour certaines un compliment a peut tre de l'harclement (du genre "Madame, je vous trouve trs bien habill aujourd'hui", c'est une minorit mais a existe, quand l'homme est riche a passe mieux).


Si c'est la 1re fois que tu lui dis en aucun cas a ne peut tre considr comme du harclement. Le harclement ncessite une squence donc au moins 2 actes. Si elle t'envoie bouler et que tu remets le couvert l c'est du harclement.




> Inversement il existe peut tre des femmes qui ne considrent pas qu'une main au fesse soit de l'harclement (si a arrive plusieurs fois a doit vite devenir pnible quand mme).
> Chaque femme est unique, avec sa propre personnalit et ses propres limites.


Putain mais c'est vraiment dingue !!! Mettre une main au cul de qui que ce soit, homme ou femme, c'est pas du harclement, c'est une agression !!! C'est affolant de ne pas arriver  faire cette distinction  ::calim2:: 




> Bref.
> Si la discussion pouvait se recentrer sur la pdophilie  Hollywood ce serait bien, l'harclement du quotidien c'est autre chose.


Je t'invite  relire le titre du topic et  prendre un peu de recul sur tes propos, tu drailles compltement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on obligeait Usul a dire le contraire de ce qu'il pense, je ne suis pas certain qu'il resterait.


C'est rarement aussi violent que de contraindre un "journaliste"  aller dans un sens prcis.
Mais les propritaires de mdia ont leur mot  dire, et s'arrange pour orienter leur mdia dans un sens.
Si un sujet ne plait pas au propritaire il va tre supprim ou modifi.

Mais de toute faon les "journalistes" sont dj format  la base, donc ils vont automatiquement dans le sens des intrts de leur matres, ils partagent tous la mme idologie.




> Concernant ton lien sur les politiciens de Londres, c'est exactement pareil en France.


Exactement.
Ma thse c'est que plus on est riche ou puissant, plus on a un comportement dviant.
Peut tre qu'un jour les scandales de pdophilies chez les ministres finiront par clater. (je dis pdophilie parce qu'il n'y a rien de pire, c'est le plus extrme qui existe et en plus il y a plusieurs anciens ministres franais accus de pdophilie.)

----------


## Kariz58

> Mais de toute faon les "journalistes" sont dj format  la base, donc ils vont automatiquement dans le sens des intrts de leur matres, *ils partagent tous la mme idologie.*


Oui enfin la tu dvies encore, Usul n'est pas journaliste donc o a-t-il t format et par qui ?

Et puis surtout c'est compltement faux, sinon des journaux comme le Monde Diplomatique, Fakir ou mme le canard enchan, n'existeraient pas...

----------


## Bubu017

Franchement sur Usul, je pense que si on le forait  dire ou ne pas dire quelque chose, en effet il se barrerait. 

Sinon, je ne pense pas que les puissants et riches ont plus de comportement dviant que les, moins riches, dirons-nous. L on en parle car souvent ils sont plus visibles au niveau mdiatique mais surtout ils n'ont rien eu pendant des annes, c'est surtout a qui choque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui enfin la tu dvies encore, Usul n'est pas journaliste donc o a-t-il t format et par qui ?


L je ne parlais pas d'Usul, mais des journalistes des gros mdias, qui ont tous le mme parcours, les mmes amis, les mmes ides, etc.
Y'en a juste qui se disent de gauche et d'autre de droite, mais c'est juste une tiquette qui change.
Au final ils sont tous dans une bulle avec les politiciens et les patrons.
Il y a mme des journalistes qui se marient avec des politiciens...

Usul c'est un gars qui vient du NPA j'imagine, si c'est a se trouve c'est un trotskiste, donc c'est bon il ne devrait pas avoir de mal  se faire de pote dans le milieu.
Bref.

Pour en revenir au vrai sujet :
Roman Polanski est en France pour une rtrospective: va-t-il subir les consquences de l'affaire Weinstein?



> "*Il est temps d'en finir avec la culture du viol qui produit un discours qui vise  minimiser,  excuser et  perptuer les violences sexuelles. D'en finir, aussi, avec l'impunit des hommes clbres qui violent, agressent, harclent et tuent des femmes et des enfants sans que cela ne gne leur carrire*", peut-on lire dans la ptition lance le 25 octobre par la fministe Laure Salmona.


C'tait l'ide que j'essayais dexprimer, mais l c'est beaucoup mieux formul.
C'est bien que le grand public apprennent ces choses.

----------


## Invit

Ce sont des comportements qui semblent tre l'apanage des milieux de type show biz, politique, etc. Ce qui est pour nous depuis relativement longtemps considr comme socialement inacceptable semble tre, si ce n'est la norme, au moins extrmement rpandu dans la haute. Maintenant que le tabou semble partiellement lev, est-ce que ces scandales  rptition vont continuer jusqu' ce que a change, o est-ce qu'on doit s'attendre, comme pour les joueurs de foot il y a quelques annes,  ce que le sujet s'puise de lui-mme et qu'on arrte juste d'en parler pendant quelques annes ?
Quant aux solutions, je ne sais pas. Peut-tre un suivi mdical spcialement prvu assur par des toubibs spcialistes des patients trop friqus ? Je rigole  peine, a inclut les dpressions associes au milieu, le sexe, la drogue etc. On a bien le mme genre de structure pour les jeunes avec le planning ou pour les dfavoriss avec la PMI.

----------


## Kariz58

> Ce sont des comportements qui semblent tre l'apanage des milieux de type show biz, politique, etc. 
> Ce qui est pour nous depuis relativement longtemps considr comme socialement inacceptable semble tre, si ce n'est la norme, au moins extrmement rpandu dans la haute. Maintenant que le tabou semble partiellement lev, est-ce que ces scandales  rptition vont continuer jusqu' ce que a change, o est-ce qu'on doit s'attendre, comme pour les joueurs de foot il y a quelques annes,  ce que le sujet s'puise de lui-mme et qu'on arrte juste d'en parler pendant quelques annes ?
> Quant aux solutions, je ne sais pas. Peut-tre un suivi mdical spcialement prvu assur par des toubibs spcialistes des patients trop friqus ? Je rigole  peine, a inclut les dpressions associes au milieu, le sexe, la drogue etc. On a bien le mme genre de structure pour les jeunes avec le planning ou pour les dfavoriss avec la PMI.



Je pense au contraire que ce sont des comportements que l'on retrouve partout (enfin si l'on parle toujours du harclement). Je vous conseille vivement la vido d'Usul que j'ai mise plus tt. 

Aprs si vous tes compltement pass au niveau agression sexuelle, je ne saurais dire, cela fait plus de bruit car il s'agit de clbrits ou de personnages publics, maintenant, est-ce qu'il y a un pourcentage plus lev d'agression dans le show biz ou la politique qu'en entreprise ou que sur la population dans son ensemble, c'est difficile  dire comme a, surtout que l'on ne connait pas encore vraiment l'ampleur de la chose dans ces milieux,  mon avis, nous sommes loin d'en savoir suffisamment pour pouvoir affirmer ou infirmer cela.   

Surtout vu le nombre de femme qui commencent enfin  parler, de faon gnrale, pas que chez les clbrits / politiques, je ne sais pas si finalement c'est vraiment si peu rpandu que cela en dehors de ces milieux.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce sont des comportements qui semblent tre l'apanage des milieux de type show biz, politique, etc.


Euh il est hlas prsent partout mais il est mdiatique quand il s'agit de ces milieux...

----------


## Invit

> Euh il est hlas prsent partout mais il est mdiatique quand il s'agit de ces milieux...


Je ne suis pas certaine. Il y a trs certainement un effet loupe, effectivement, mais c'est quand mme des milieux particuliers, vus les tmoignages de ceux qui sont dedans. Ne serait-ce qu'au niveau drogues.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce sont des comportements qui semblent tre l'apanage des milieux de type show biz, politique, etc.


Ils doivent avoir un sentiment d'impunit et finissent par vouloir pousser les limites le plus possible.
Polanski a drogu et sodomis des mineures.
Weinstein a du violer des dizaines de femmes.

Ce qui me rappelle Cosby :
Affaire Bill Cosby: 35 victimes prsumes d'agressions sexuelles tmoignent

L le truc rigolo c'est que tout le showbizz savait pour Weinstein et personne ne parlait.
Parce qu'nerver la mauvaise personne a peut couler ta carrire.

Les "puissants" ont accs au pouvoir,  la drogue dur,  l'admiration, au final a doit cramer leur cerveaux.
Dans le monde du spectacle il y en plus la pression "si t'es gentils avec moi t'auras peut tre une carrire".
Il doit y avoir des femmes qui se sont quasiment prostitu pour un rle.
Comme aujourd'hui des jeunes femmes se prostituent vers des vieux riches pour payer leur tudes :
Sugar daddies : un flou juridique qui laisse le champ libre  la prostitution tudiante




> est-ce que ces scandales  rptition vont continuer jusqu' ce que a change, o est-ce qu'on doit s'attendre, comme pour les joueurs de foot il y a quelques annes,  ce que le sujet s'puise de lui-mme et qu'on arrte juste d'en parler pendant quelques annes ?


L'industrie va continuer  faire des choses atroces, mais ils vont essayer d'tre plus discret.




> Quant aux solutions, je ne sais pas. Peut-tre un suivi mdical spcialement prvu assur par des toubibs spcialistes des patients trop friqus ? Je rigole  peine, a inclut les dpressions associes au milieu, le sexe, la drogue etc. On a bien le mme genre de structure pour les jeunes avec le planning ou pour les dfavoriss avec la PMI.


J'imagine que la plupart des stars vont dj voir un spcialiste, mais a doit pas aider  changer leur comportement.




> Je pense au contraire que ce sont des comportements que l'on retrouve partout


Tu crois qu'un type au RSA, peut dire  des mannequins de 15 ans : "Venez dans mon manoir il y aura de l'hrone comme vous aimez ! On va parlez du futur de vos carrires." et que les filles acceptent ?
Quand c'est des types comme Weinstein a passe.

Non mais ok il existe des viols et de la pdophilie partout.
Cela dit pour la pdophilie, il existe aussi des rseaux pdophilies avec des gens dont leur boulot et de capturer des enfants destin  des VIP.
Et quand le ramasseur se fait chopper, on dit que c'tait un prdateur isol.

En gros t'as plus de chance de te faire violer quand t'es dans le show-biz qu'en dehors.

Ah ben tiens rcemment j'ai vu un truc  propos d'Yves Saint Laurent et de Pierre Berg :
Scandales sexuels  Des rvlations sur le sadisme de Pierre Berg et le masochisme dYves Saint Laurent
Il y a une vido sur Dailymotion, de l'auteur du livre qui a t gigolo chez eux pendant un moment.



> Interrog par Denis Lvesque pour TVA Nouvelles, Fabrice Thomas explique  la tlvision, sans donner les dtails les plus scabreux et ignobles de son livre, que *Pierre Berg tait un sadique aimant sentourer desclaves sexuels* :

----------


## Kariz58

> Tu crois qu'un type au RSA, peut dire  des mannequins de 15 ans : "Venez dans mon manoir il y aura de l'hrone comme vous aimez ! On va parlez du futur de vos carrires." et que les filles acceptent ?
> Quand c'est des types comme Weinstein a passe.


Mon message est pourtant crit en bon franais, je parlais du harclement, pas des viols...

C'est mme crit entre parenthses dans la suite de la phrase que tu as coup en la citant.  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> J'imagine que la plupart des stars vont dj voir un spcialiste, mais a doit pas aider  changer leur comportement.


Oui, plutt qu'un suivi personnel je pensais  un organisme global du genre la mdecine du travail, mais pour le show biz. Mme si a ne change rien dans l'immdiat, il y aurait un organisme tiers qui aurait une visibilit dessus. Aprs, ce qu'ils peuvent faire, je ne vois pas trop.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mon message est pourtant crit en bon franais


Je voulais citer BenoitM en fait.
C'est bon j'ai bien la nuance entre harclement et agression.




> Aprs, ce qu'ils peuvent faire, je ne vois pas trop.


Ben rien...
Celui qui a beaucoup d'argent et qui produit des films  le droit de faire ce qu'il veut dans le milieu.
Il est vraiment puissant, les actrices savent que si elles parlent leur carrire est fini.

*L o il y a de l'argent ou du pouvoir il y a quasiment systmatiquement quelque chose de dgueulasse*.
C'est partout pareil, des fois c'est moins grave, par exemple les call girls mineures de luxe pour footballeurs :
- c'est les filles qui choisissent
- la maturit sexuelle en France est  15 ans
Prostitue mineure : deux footballeurs, un rappeur et un ex de Loft Story impliqus

----------


## BenoitM

Mon dieu comment on peut mlanger tout et n'importe quoi.

La prostitution est interdite en France.
En Belgique elle est autoris mais tu ne peux pas te prostituer avant 18 ans...

----------


## Kariz58

> L o il y a de l'argent ou du pouvoir il y a quasiment systmatiquement quelque chose de dgueulasse.
> C'est partout pareil, des fois c'est moins grave, par exemple les call girls mineures de luxe pour footballeurs :
> - *c'est les filles qui choisissent*
> - la maturit sexuelle en France est  15 ans
> Prostitue mineure : deux footballeurs, un rappeur et un ex de Loft Story impliqus


Cet argument l est un peu bidon, car  ce moment l pour Weinstein c'est pareil, ce sont les actrices qui ont "choisi" d'accepter son chantage pour absolument avoir une carrire dans le cinma.

Enfin perso, de la prostitution de mineures, je ne trouve pas cela moins grave.  ::(: 


@Benoit c'est plus compliqu que cela :




> La prostitution n'est pas illgale en France malgr la loi d'avril 2016 qui interdit l'achat de services sexuels. De nombreuses activits relies  la prostitution restent illgales, comme le proxntisme, ltablissement d'un bordel ou la prostitution de mineurs.


Alors oui, c'est un peu dbile, car la prostitution n'est pas illgale, mais tu n'as pas le droit de racoler ou de faire des maisons closes (donc il faut passer par des moyens dtourns, comme les fameux "massages exotiques" xD), par contre, comme l'achat de services sexuels est interdit, la personne qui va voir une prostitue est dans l'illgalit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cet argument l est un peu bidon, car  ce moment l pour Weinstein c'est pareil, ce sont les actrices qui ont "choisi" d'accepter son chantage pour absolument avoir une carrire dans le cinma.


C'est pas le mme choix, d'un ct c'est un vrai choix de carrire, de l'autre c'est une agression.
La Call Girl c'est la chef et c'est elle qui donne les rgles.
Pour l'actrice c'est plus une surprise,  moins que ses collgues l'ait prvenu "Tu feras gaffe tu vas te faire violer".
L'actrice veut jouer dans des films, gnralement elle ne veut pas tre forc  pratiqu une fellation  un vieux producteur.




> La prostitution est interdite en France.


a va galement dans mon sens, de base c'est interdit, donc pourquoi prciser "mineure" ?
Quelque part une prostitu de 17 ans, n'est pas plus illgale qu'une prostitu de 19 ans, par contre une de 14 ans devrait l'tre.

Je crois que pour les types comme Ribry c'est a qui a fait scandale, un footballeur qui utilise le service d'une prostitu a ne choque personne, le scandale c'est parce qu'elle tait mineure.
Alors que lgalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de diffrence entre 17 et 18, mais apparemment si.

Bon aprs la lgislation c'est pas mon truc...
Donc ok, 17 ans c'est beaucoup plus grave que 18 ans.

----------


## ManusDei

Je crois que l'article sur le racolage a t abrog. Mais reste que oui c'est interdit d'acheter (mais pas de vendre).
On est "un peu" hypocrites sur le sujet.




> Bon aprs la lgislation c'est pas mon truc...


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Kariz58

> C'est pas le mme choix, d'un ct c'est un vrai choix de carrire, de l'autre c'est une agression.
> La Call Girl c'est la chef et c'est elle qui donne les rgles.
> Pour l'actrice c'est plus une surprise,  moins que ses collgues l'ait prvenu "Tu feras gaffe tu vas te faire violer".
> L'actrice veut jouer dans des films, gnralement elle ne veut pas tre forc  pratiqu une fellation  un vieux producteur.


C'est pas le mme choix, mais c'est un choix quand mme.

Si tu es prt  faire une fellation ou  coucher pour tourner dans un film, ou mme pour faire carrire, il y a quand mme un soucis, ou alors faut faire acteur / actrice porno...

Alors attention, je ne dis pas que c'est un choix facile, de remettre en cause tous ses rves de carrires, ni de dire qu'elles "n'avaient qu' refuser" car cela n'tait pas forcment si simple sur le moment. Mais dans l'absolu, elles pouvaient refuser l'acte sexuel et ne pas faire carrire, elles ont eu "le choix" comme tu dis. C'est pour cela que je dis que l'argument est bidon, et ne justifie rien des horreurs commises. 





> a va galement dans mon sens, de base c'est interdit, donc pourquoi prciser "mineure" ?
> Quelque part une prostitu de 17 ans, n'est pas plus illgale qu'une prostitu de 19 ans, par contre une de 14 ans devrait l'tre.
> 
> Je crois que pour les types comme Ribry c'est a qui a fait scandale, un footballeur qui utilise le service d'une prostitu a ne choque personne, le scandale c'est parce qu'elle tait mineure.
> Alors que lgalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de diffrence entre 17 et 18, mais apparemment si.
> 
> Bon aprs la lgislation c'est pas mon truc...
> Donc ok, 17 ans c'est beaucoup plus grave que 18 ans.


Je le redis car tu tais peut-tre en train de taper ton message quand j'ai dit le mien, mais en France, la prostitution elle-mme n'est pas interdite, sauf pour les mineures, d'o la prcision.

----------


## Invit

> Je crois que l'article sur le racolage a t abrog. Mais reste que oui c'est interdit d'acheter (mais pas de vendre).
> On est "un peu" hypocrites sur le sujet.


Oui et non. Le problme de l'article sur le racolage, c'tait surtout qu'il a donn lieu  pas mal d'abus policiers, la notion de "racoler" tant un poil floue. 
Mais de toute manire, la notion mme de prostitution est floue et difficile  dfinir. Et encore plus difficile  interdire, puisqu'a priori, tout le monde est consentant. Seule la loi interdisant le proxntisme a un sens. 
 quel point on a le droit de vendre mais pas d'acheter ? Une nana qui se prostitue et dnonce le type ne risque rien lgalement ?

----------


## Marco46

> Bon aprs la lgislation c'est pas mon truc...
> Donc ok, 17 ans c'est beaucoup plus grave que 18 ans.


J'ai plein de nouveaux boutons dans mon interface c'est tellement tentant ...

Faut vraiment que j'vite le forum politique pendant quelques temps  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu es prt  faire une fellation ou  coucher pour tourner dans un film, ou mme pour faire carrire, il y a quand mme un soucis


Si t'es une jeune femme, petite, mince, un peu faible, tu ne peux pas te dfendre face  un gros gars.
Si en plus on t'as un peu drogu avant. (comme Polanski et Cosby par exemple)




> en France, la prostitution elle-mme n'est pas interdite, sauf pour les mineures, d'o la prcision.


Ah ok !

----------


## ddoumeche

L'affaire Polanski a t conclu par un arrangement financier avec la victime. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi le dpartement de la justice amricain avait dcid de rouvrir le dossier.
C'tait une sale histoire mais il faut tirer un trait, il y a prescription sinon on reste des dizaines d'annes  se traner.

D'autant que dansces histoires sordides, il y a autant de vrai prdateurs que de fausses victimes. Dans le cas de Kevin Spacey par exemple, il n'y a pas eu de viol ni mme de harclement. Tout juste des avances.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi le dpartement de la justice amricain avait dcid de rouvrir le dossier.


Certains pensent que c'est  cause du film THE GHOST WRITER, car selon comment on interprte ce film, on peut comprendre que Tony Blair est un agent de la CIA. (c'est peut tre trop proche de la ralit)
a a du nerver les mauvaises personnes.

Aprs il a fait un film sur l'affaire Dreyfus pour se refaire bien voir par le systme (mais une partie du public reste mcontent).
C'est comme Lars von Trier qui a fait NYMPHOMANIAC aprs qu'il ait rpondu  des questions bizarres  Cannes.
Lars von Trier va peut-tre revenir  Cannes en 2018



> Le ralisateur danois envisage de se rendre  la 70e dition du festival de cinma pour prsenter The House That Jack Built. *Il n'y est plus apparu depuis 2011, o il avait t dclar persona non grata*, aprs ses propos controverss sur Hitler.


Ou alors peut tre que ces thories c'est n'importe quoi...

----------


## Ryu2000

Plus de tmoignages d'agression sexuelles de la part de Kevin Spacey :
Kevin Spacey vis par de nouvelles accusations d'agression sexuelle



> Dans un long entretien au site internet Vulture, un comdien accuse Kevin Spacey d'avoir tent de le violer lorsqu'il n'avait que 15 ans. Il dcrit comment,  l'ge de 12 ans, il a rencontr l'acteur lors d'un stage de thtre. 
> Il raconte tre retomb sur lui par hasard lors du festival de thtre new-yorkais Shakespeare in the Park en 1983 et avoir entam une relation sexuelle suivie avec lui. Il avait alors 14 ans et l'acteur amricain dix ans de plus. Cette relation intime s'est termine un an plus tard  la suite d'un incident au cours duquel le comdien aurait tent de le violer.
> (...)
> Jeudi, c'est au Royaume-Uni que de nouvelles accusations ont merg contre Spacey. Un ancien employ du thtre londonien Old Vic, dont l'acteur fut le directeur artistique de 2004  2015, a affirm dans le quotidien The Guardian, l'avoir "vu tripoter des hommes  maintes reprises dans toutes sortes de situation diffrentes (...) dans son appartement de North Lambeth et mme  l'Old Vic et dans son pub favori".

----------


## BenoitM

> Plus de tmoignages d'agression sexuelles de la part de Kevin Spacey :
> Kevin Spacey vis par de nouvelles accusations d'agression sexuelle


Euh un an de relation j'appelle pas sa une agression sexuelle
(bon aprs il y a l'accusation de viol l oui)
Avoir des relations avec des hommes si ils sont consentent n'est pas non plus une agression sexuelle

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avoir des relations avec des hommes si ils sont consentent n'est pas non plus une agression sexuelle





> Jeudi, c'est au Royaume-Uni que de nouvelles accusations ont merg contre Spacey. Un ancien employ du thtre londonien Old Vic, dont l'acteur fut le directeur artistique de 2004  2015, a affirm dans le quotidien The Guardian, l'avoir "*vu tripoter des hommes  maintes reprises dans toutes sortes de situation diffrentes* (...) dans son appartement de North Lambeth et mme  l'Old Vic et dans son pub favori".


Dans le contexte a veut dire que les hommes n'taient pas tous consentant.




> Selon Rebecca Gooden, stagiaire  l'Old Vic en 2010, les histoires concernant le comportement de Kevin Spacey, 58 ans, taient monnaie courante au thtre. Mardi, le ralisateur Tony Montana avait dj racont au site internet Radar Online que Spacey, lors d'une soire dans un bar en 2003, *lui a "attrap tout le paquet" puis l'a suivi aux toilettes aprs qu'il se soit dgag*.


Le mot "dgag" semblerait indiqu que ce n'tait pas consentant.

----------


## ManusDei

> L'affaire Polanski a t conclu par un arrangement financier avec la victime. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi le dpartement de la justice amricain avait dcid de rouvrir le dossier.


Pas vraiment. Polanski a fui avant que le jugement soit prononc, et de fait ne met plus les pieds aux USA depuis. Le dossier n'a jamais t ferm. Il aurait pu tre ferm au bout de 20-25 ans mais les avocats de Polanski le rouvrent rgulirement pour faire annuler la procdure, donc pas de prescription. D'ailleurs, la victime (Samantha Geimer) a demand  ce que l'affaire soit close parce que les avocats de Polanski lui demandent rgulirement de revenir tmoigner, lui collent la pression, bref elle ne peut pas tourner la page. 




> D'autant que dansces histoires sordides, il y a autant de vrai prdateurs que de fausses victimes.


Dans les tlfilms de M6 peut-tre, mais dans la vraie vie les fausses victimes sont trs rares.




> Dans le cas de Kevin Spacey par exemple, il n'y a pas eu de viol ni mme de harclement. Tout juste des avances.


Quand tu te couches sur un mec qui veut pas de toi, y a aggression sexuelle.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas vraiment. Polanski a fui avant que le jugement soit prononc, et de fait ne met plus les pieds aux USA depuis. Le dossier n'a jamais t ferm. Il aurait pu tre ferm au bout de 20-25 ans mais les avocats de Polanski le rouvrent rgulirement pour faire annuler la procdure, donc pas de prescription. D'ailleurs, la victime (Samantha Geimer) a demand  ce que l'affaire soit close parce que les avocats de Polanski lui demandent rgulirement de revenir tmoigner, lui collent la pression, bref elle ne peut pas tourner la page.


Je ne sais pas o tu trouves tes informations puisque c'est un juge qui refuse de classer l'affaire et n'a rien  voir avec les avocats de l'accus:
https://www.tdg.ch/news/news/affaire...story/15663173




> Dans les tlfilms de M6 peut-tre, mais dans la vraie vie les fausses victimes sont trs rares.


Les fausses victimes et les dnonciations calomnieuses sont lgions : Outreau, Jemma Beale, Lucia Canovi, affaires des viols en RCA, etc etc etc
Et en France, 73% des enseignants accuss d'agressions sexuelles sont disculps (certains parce que les institutions font traner les choses mais quand mme).

Le travail de l'enquteur est d'enquter  charge et  dcharge, faute  quoi n'importe qui se trouve  la merci de la premire folledinguote venue, de ses chiens de garde et de la vindicte populaire. 




> Quand tu te couches sur un mec qui veut pas de toi, y a aggression sexuelle.


Il n'y a pas eu coucherie, tout juste une proposition de rapport sexuel sur mineur, ledit mineur n'ayant accept car effarouch. Ce ne l'a pas empch d'avoir des rapports amoureux suivis avec l'acteur, pendant un an avant les faits, avant qu'il ne "dcouvre" que ledit acteur tait gay (sic) en trouvant des photos pornographiques dans sa salle de bain (resic). Anthony Rapp dcouvrait la vie.




> Euh un an de relation j'appelle pas sa une agression sexuelle
> (bon aprs il y a l'accusation de viol l oui)
> Avoir des relations avec des hommes si ils sont consentent n'est pas non plus une agression sexuelle


Mais il n'y a pas eu de rapports justement. Heureusement car la "victime" tait mineure et Kevin aurait pris cher. On a beau trouver la conduite de ce dernier, indcente etc, il n'en reste pas moins qu'on ne peut pas accuser les gens pour tout et n'importe quoi




> Certains pensent que c'est  cause du film THE GHOST WRITER, car selon comment on interprte ce film, on peut comprendre que Tony Blair est un agent de la CIA. (c'est peut tre trop proche de la ralit)
> a a du nerver les mauvaises personnes.


N'importe quoi. Blair n'avait pas besoin de sa femme pour tre un vendu, et ce film magnifiquement ralis mais  la chute dcevante, a mme tendance  le disculper. Et le film a t tourn bien aprs les vnements

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et le film a t tourn bien aprs les vnements


Ben oui justement !
Apparemment le dossier est sortie aprs la sortie de Ghost Writer, c'est marrant comme timing.




> Et en France, 73% des enseignants accuss d'agressions sexuelles sont disculps (certains parce que les institutions font traner les choses mais quand mme).


Ya quand mme pas mal de pdophilie dans l'ducation nationale. (c'est peut tre les 27%)
Un instituteur savoyard, accus d'avoir viol une trentaine de fillettes, devant la justice



> Cet enseignant g de 51 ans incarcr depuis 2013 comparat pour les viols et agressions de 19 de ses lves de grande maternelle et CP, ges de 5 et 6 ans,  l'cole de Planaise, un village savoyard de 500 habitants. Il est galement accus d'attouchements sur 11 enfants de 8  12 ans dans une colonie de vacances questres dont il s'occupait l't en Charente-Maritime, rapporte France 3 Alpes.


Nmes: Souponn dabus sexuels, un enseignant plac en garde  vue



> Souponn dagressions sexuelles, un enseignant de Nmes a t plac en garde  vue. Il est souponn dabus sur six enfants dune cole maternelle
> (...)
> Lenseignant g dune cinquantaine dannes tait suspendu depuis lanne scolaire passe, aprs un premier signalement. Lenqute est mene depuis plusieurs mois par le parquet des mineurs de Nmes. Sa garde  vue a t prolonge lundi soir.


Bon l ce ne sont que des accusations si a se trouve ils sont innocent...

Montpellier: Un prof de collge avait une relation avec son lve de 14 ans



> Une information judiciaire a t ouverte pour atteinte sexuelle sur mineur de moins de 15 ans  lencontre dun enseignant hraultais de 39 ans, rapporte Midi Libre. Professeur, sans antcdent judiciaire, dans un collge de la Mtropole de Montpellier, lhomme a une liaison avec une ancienne lve, aujourdhui ge de plus de 16 ans. La relation aurait dbut alors que celle-ci avait 14 ans.


===
Il y a du nouveau avec les agressions et harclements sexuels :

Dans l'ordre chronologique a doit donner a en gros :
Tariq Ramadan accus de viol par la militante Henda Ayari



> Lislamologue et thologien suisse Tariq Ramadan est vis par une plainte  pour des faits criminels de viol, dagressions sexuelles, de violences volontaires, de harclement et dintimidation . Cette plainte a t dpose auprs du parquet de Rouen par Henda Ayari, 40 ans, ancienne salafiste devenue militante fministe et laque, et qui est aujourdhui prsidente de lassociation Libratrices.



Charlie Hebdo: Aprs sa Une sur Tariq Ramadan, la rdaction menace de mort

"La Tribune de Genve" accuse Tariq Ramadan d'avoir couch avec des mineures



> Professeur de franais dans un collge  Genve en 1980-1990, l'islamologue aurait eu des relations sexuelles avec au moins trois adolescentes.


Je crois qu'il est pas d'accord et qu'il veut porter plainte.
Accus de viols, Tariq Ramadan porte plainte pour subornation de tmoin



> Les avocats de Tariq Ramadan ont dcid de porte plainte pour "subornation de tmoin" a indiqu lislamologue sur sa page Facebook. Dans le viseur de la dfense de Tariq Ramadan : les conditions dans lesquelles ses victimes prsumes ont t amenes  porter plainte. Les avocats se basent sur les dclarations de Caroline Fourest au micro de RTL. Deux femmes ont port plainte contre Tariq Ramadan pour des faits d'agression et de viol, ce que le thologien nie catgoriquement.


C'est vrai que bien souvent quand il y a Caroline Fourest derrire un truc, c'est mauvais signe.
Cela dit a peut quand mme tre bas sur des fait rel, on sait pas...

===
Interpelle sur la condition des femmes au FN, Marine Le Pen attaque Pierre Berg



> Celle qui revendiquait sur France 2, le 19 octobre dernier, une meilleure prise en charge des plaignantes dans les affaires de harclement et de violences, fulmine encore: On ne peut pas quand on est un journal comme Le Monde, porter de telles accusations pour des raisons bassement politiques. *Avant d'attaquer  son tour: Mais peut-tre est-ce pour dtourner le regard des horreurs que l'on apprend sur l'ancien propritaire du Monde Pierre Berg, accus dans un livre d'avoir autoris des actes de pdophilie dans sa maison de Marrakech, assne Marine Le Pen. C'est dans un livre dont personne ne parle. Il s'agit d'actes dont personne ne veut parler.  chaque fois que l'on met en cause les journalistes, il y a comme une raction de gne de la part des autres journalistes, accuse-t-elle*.
> 
> Marine Le Pen fait ici rfrence au livre Saint-Laurent et moi: une histoire intime (Hugo Document), paru le 12 octobre dernier. L'auteur Fabrice Thomas, qui affirme avoir t l'amant du couturier Yves Saint-Laurent et de son compagnon Pierre Berg (mort le 8 septembre dernier) y dcrit diverses scnes d'orgies dans lesquelles des mineurs auraient t, selon lui, impliqus.

----------


## Invit

> Les fausses victimes et les dnonciations calomnieuses sont lgions : Outreau, Jemma Beale, Lucia Canovi, affaires des viols en RCA, etc etc etc


C'est pas parce que t'es capable t'en citer 10 que c'est lgion. Outreau c'est spectaculaire, mais rapport au total c'est peanuts. D'autant qu' Outreau il y a bien eu des viols, mais toutes les personnes comparaissant n'taient pas coupables.

Sinon les fausses accusations, c'est au max 10%, t'as une liste d'tudes  la fin :
http://www.crepegeorgette.com/2014/1...egations-viol/
Et c'est 10% sur les viols signals  la police, donc sur l'ensemble des viols c'est encore plus peanuts.

----------


## fredinkan

> Et c'est 10% sur les viols signals  la police, donc sur l'ensemble des viols c'est encore plus peanuts.


C'est un problme en cours de correction: Il ne s'agit gnralement que des statistiques sur les viols et non pas le harclement sexuel.
Cette notion tant assez subjective, vu qu'imprcise dans la loi, tu as souvent des vues trs diffrentes selon le juge.

Plusieurs tudes ont dj t commandes  la suite des rvlations qu'il y a en ce moment...
J'attends vraiment de voir le vrai du faux et j'espre rellement que des changements seront faits (dans les lois), afni qu'on vite les abus ou de relcher des gens rellement fautifs.

D'ailleurs le problme n'est pas qu'au niveau du harclement sexuel, il est galement au niveau du harclement tout court qui est gnralement peu reconnu ou mitigu.
Il suffit de voir le nombre de tueries, meurtres ou suicides qui y sont lis ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Sinon il y a une journaliste qui a parl du forum 18-25 de jeuxvideo.com et a a bien foutu le bordel.
Elle a du dire un truc du genre "dans ce forum il y a des trolls anti fministe".
Du coup certaines personnes dans le forum on dit de la merde et a a prit des proportions normes.

La journaliste Nadia Daam menace de mort et de viol pour avoir dnonc des trolls sur internet
Marlne Schiappa sur jeuxvideo.com : "Ce qui m'inquite, ce sont les autres femmes qui sont harceles sur le forum 18-25"

Sur Twitter il y a eu un peu une guguerre : fministe extrmiste VS trolls.
Il y a eu de la pression sur les annonceurs, pour dire "votre pub peut tre vu alors qu'on navigue dans un topic pas gentil".

Harclement: aprs l'appel au boycott de Webedia, Barilla suspend sa campagne de publicit
Harclement contre une journaliste : Webedia s'associera aux procdures judiciaires

Je connais pas le 18-25, mais apparemment ils ont un sens de l'humour spcial l-bas.

----------


## Bubu017

> Je connais pas le 18-25, mais apparemment ils ont un sens de l'humour spcial l-bas.


Ils ont l'air d'tre un peu spciaux en effet. 
Je suis toujours tonn quand j'entends parler d'eux que le topic ne soit pas ferm. Quand on voit sur d'autres forum que les topics ferment de peur qu'il y ait des poursuites, l que dalle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils ont l'air d'tre un peu spciaux en effet.


Ce n'est pas aussi grave que ce qu'on entend dans les mdias.
Si a se trouve c'est genre 0,001% des messages qui posent un peu problme.
Il ne faut pas faire une gnralit pour une infime minorit.

Apparemment ils sont pas mal fan de a :

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je connais pas le 18-25


T'as pas l'ge mental requis. Essaies plutt le 4-8 !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Plus belle la vie : une actrice victime dattouchements sexuels sur le tournage



> Ce photographe qui me rabaisse et me compare aux autres prsq jai refus de lui montrer mon dcollet  4pattes sur une plage. 
> Jai 16ans
> (...)
> Ensuite, toujours sur Twitter, Coline DInc a voqu ce moment o un ralisateur la agresse sexuellement. Ce ralisateur, sur le plateau dune quotidienne dans laquelle je joue depuis deux ans, me plaque contre le mur et me chope les seins devant tout le monde pour montrer  mon partenaire comment il doit jouer sa squence. Jai 18 ans, a-t-elle crit sans prciser de qui elle parlait mais sous-entendant quil sagissait du tournage de Plus belle la vie.


Je trouve qu'elle exagre un peu quand mme, pour plein de modles et d'actrices ce qu'elle a subit c'est un comportement compltement appropri... (c'est comme une jeune mannequin anorexique, qui se plaindrait parce qu'on l'a drogu, fallait pas faire se mtier si tu voulais pas que a t'arrive*...)
Un ralisateur va te montrer comment jouer une scne, et un photographe va essayer de prendre ton dcollet en photo...
C'est les mtiers qui veulent a... (si elle avait fait du rugby, aurait-elle tait choqu que sa coach la plaque au sol ?)

Bon aprs le ralisateur aurait pu demander avant et faire semblant au lieu de bourriner...

* : Dans un monde quilibrer a n'arriverai pas, mais vous connaissez le monde de la mode un peu ?

----------


## Invit

> * : Dans un monde quilibrer a n'arriverai pas, mais vous connaissez le monde de la mode un peu ?


Ce n'est pas parce que le monde est comme a que a doit durer ternellement. Pour faire une autre analogie, c'est comme les nanas violes en mini jupe. Elle n'ont qu' mettre la burqa comme tout le monde.  ::roll::

----------


## fredinkan

> * : Dans un monde quilibrer a n'arriverai pas, mais vous connaissez le monde de la mode un peu ?



Ces rvlations ont justement pour but de faire changer ce monde ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ces rvlations ont justement pour but de faire changer ce monde ...


Et ben bonne chance ^^
a risque d'tre compliqu...
Dj le truc et bas sur le physique, donc a ne risque pas d'aider.
Et les gens qui grent a ont vraiment des gots bizarre, parce que les femmes ultra mince ce n'est pas beau.

Un photographe de mode souponn de viols et dagressions sexuelles sur neuf mannequins

Agressions sexuelles : le photographe Terry Richardson blacklist par des magazines de mode



> Accus dagressions sexuelles par plusieurs femmes depuis de nombreuses annes, le photographe de mode a souvent t dnonc mais jamais vraiment inquit. Malgr tout, depuis le scandale Weinstein et les hashtags comme  #MeToo ( Moi aussi ) ou #MyJobShouldNotIncludeAbuse ( mon mtier ne devrait pas inclure dabus ), invitant les femmes  partager leurs histoires dagressions sexuelles, son nom a refait surface.


Bon dsol c'tait pour la blague, mais c'tait mal dos.
Bien videment que c'est choquant que a ce passe comme a dans plusieurs types de mtier et qu'il faut que a change. (mais j'ai pas des masses d'espoir dans l'humanit, pour moi les riches seront toujours attira par la coke et les putes, et les petites filles qui rvent de carrire accepteront des trucs, ou se feront drogu et viol)
Au moins John Galliano n'a jamais t accus d'agression sexuel, a en fait au moins un de bien ^^

Par contre apparemment Pierre Berg avait tout un groupe d'esclaves sexuel.
La mode c'est li,  la beaut,  la superficialit, la drogue, etc...
C'est pas quelque chose de bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je vais essayer de reformuler mes ides, parce que c'tait facilement mal interprtable.
Je ne dis pas que c'est normal que dans la mode ils ne respectent rien et agressent les modles.
a ne devrait clairement pas tre le cas.

C'est pas du tout une question de femme ou d'homme, les petits garons se font galement agresser.
Ce que je veux dire c'est que la mode c'est vraiment un monde pourri, dans lequel on ne respect pas l'enfance, ni l'humain en gnral :
Chine: le dcs dune mannequin russe de 14 ans fait polmique
_En Chine, une jeune mannequin russe de 14 ans est morte vendredi 27 octobre aprs deux jours de coma. Elle avait sign un contrat de 3 mois avec une grande agence de mannequinat  Shanghai. Certains dnoncent une surcharge de travail. Lundi  30 octobre, le directeur de cette agence s'est expliqu devant les mdias._
Elle tait trop fatigu, ils l'ont fait trop boss, elle est morte.

Un mannequin de 18 ans meurt d'anorexie  Sao Paulo
_Mesurant 1m74 et pesant 40 kilos seulement, Ana Carolina avait t hospitalise il y a trois semaines avec une infection urinaire qui s'est transforme en insuffisance rnale puis en infection gnralise_

C'est pdophile comme truc :


C'est une danseuse de 13 ans.

Il est temps darrter de sexualiser les jeunes acteurs de Stranger Things
Il y a une fille de 13 ans qui se retrouve dans des classements des femmes les plus sexy.
Il y a un garon qui se fait draguer par des filles plus ges que lui.

Au final les jeunes femmes mannequins se font droguer, et sont utilis exactement comme dans Eyes Wide Shut.
Il y a des riches qui violent des mannequins. Je suis persuad qu'il y a une lite qui ralise ce genre de chose et pas qu'avec des personnes majeurs...

Abus, drogue, anorexie : trois mannequins racontent lenvers du dcor
_Pressions psychologiques, harclement sexuel : le projet Real Women Real Stories brise le silence sur les drives du milieu de la mode en donnant la parole aux victimes._ 

Coups fourrs et drogues dures : mon quotidien avec des top models

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est assez marrant, il y a de la tension entre Charli Hebdo et Edwy Plenel ces jours ci :
Une de Charlie Hebdo contre Mediapart: "Une tentative de calomnie", juge Edwy Plenel
_Edwy Plenel ragissait ce mercredi matin  la Une de Charlie Hebdo, sur laquelle il est reprsent comme ayant ferm les yeux sur l'affaire Tariq Ramadan. Selon lui, il s'agit d'une "campagne politique".
(...)
Une Une qui fait rfrence aux accusations dont le site d'investigation a fait l'objet ce week-end. L'ancien premier ministre Manuel Valls a notamment voqu sur CNews des "complicits" entre Edwy Plenel et l'islamologue Tariq Ramadan, vis par deux rcentes plaintes pour viol._

Ils entendent quoi par "complicits" ?
Parce que si a veut juste dire qu'ils s'entendent bien, c'est pas pour que a qu'Edwy Plenel savait.
Et pour l'instant Tariq Ramadan est toujours innocent.

Pour une fois que Charlie Hebdo ne fait pas une couverture choquante.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah non putain pas lui !
C'est un de mes acteurs prfrs.

Charlie Sheen : L'acteur est accus de viol sur mineur !
_National Enquirer a rvl que Charlie Sheen est accus de viol sur mineur sur le tournage du film Lucas. La victime, Corey Haim n'tait g que de 13 ans.

C'est au tour de Charlie Sheen d'tre dans lil du cyclone. L'acteur est accus d'avoir viol Corey Haim, dcd en 2010, alors qu'il n'avait que 13 ans, sur le tournage du film Lucas en 1986. Des rvlations que l'on doit tout d'abord  Dominick Brascia, ancien acteur et ami du dfunt. "Haim m'a dit qu'il avait eu une relation sexuelle avec Charlie Sheen sur le tournage de Lucas. Il m'a dit qu'ils avaient fum et qu'ils avaient eu des relations sexuelles (...) Haim m'a dit qu'aprs, Sheen est devenu trs froid et l'a rejet."_

----------


## Ryu2000

Mariah Carey : Accuse de harclement sexuel par son ex-bodyguard, humili...
_La diva devrait rgler cette affaire avec un peu d'argent._

Edit :
Harvey Weinstein recrute l'avocat de DSK
_Benjamin Brafman, un des avocats les plus clbres des tats-Unis, va dfendre le producteur amricain dchu Harvey Weinstein, accus de harclement sexuel, agressions sexuelles et viol._

----------


## Bubu017

> Ah non putain pas lui !
> C'est un de mes acteurs prfrs.
> 
> Charlie Sheen : L'acteur est accus de viol sur mineur !
> _National Enquirer a rvl que Charlie Sheen est accus de viol sur mineur sur le tournage du film Lucas. La victime, Corey Haim n'tait g que de 13 ans.
> 
> C'est au tour de Charlie Sheen d'tre dans lil du cyclone. L'acteur est accus d'avoir viol Corey Haim, dcd en 2010, alors qu'il n'avait que 13 ans, sur le tournage du film Lucas en 1986. Des rvlations que l'on doit tout d'abord  Dominick Brascia, ancien acteur et ami du dfunt. "Haim m'a dit qu'il avait eu une relation sexuelle avec Charlie Sheen sur le tournage de Lucas. Il m'a dit qu'ils avaient fum et qu'ils avaient eu des relations sexuelles (...) Haim m'a dit qu'aprs, Sheen est devenu trs froid et l'a rejet."_


Dans ces cas-l c'est chaud car vu que la victime est morte, va prouver ou infirmer ces propos.

----------


## Invit

Ouais enfin Sheen il tait dj tricard depuis qu'il a refil sciemment le SIDA  ses partenaires (et a tent d'acheter leur silence)...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans ces cas-l c'est chaud car vu que la victime est morte, va prouver ou infirmer ces propos.


Ouais ce n'est pas prouvable et c'tait une relation consenti et pas un viol.

Comme dans cette histoire :
Relations sexuelles avec une pr-adolescente de 11 ans: Pourquoi le choix du parquet, sil heurte la morale, est lgal
_Un homme de 28 ans devait tre jug mardi pour avoir eu une relation sexuelle avec une pr-adolescente de 11 ans.Le parquet na pas retenu le viol, estimant que la relation navait pas t obtenue sous contrainte, menace, violence ou surprise.Lavocate de ladolescente demande la requalification._




> Ouais enfin Sheen il tait dj tricard depuis qu'il a refil sciemment le SIDA  ses partenaires (et a tent d'acheter leur silence)...


Ah ouais ?
J'avais entendu qu'il tait sropositif mais j'avais pas entendu tellement plus.

L j'ai regard vite fait :
A LANNONCE DE SA SROPOSITIVIT, L'ACTEUR CHARLIE SHEEN A SONG AU SUICIDE
_L'artiste de 51 ans avait rvl tre sropositif, quatre ans aprs avoir contract le virus, pour mettre un terme au chantage dont il affirmait tre victime. Aprs avoir accept, quelques mois plus tard, lessai clinique propos par l'entreprise CytoDyn, il a russi  se dbarrasser quasi entirement du virus du sida.

Ils m'ont donn une poigne de pilules et m'ont dit 'Vous pouvez rentrer chez vous maintenant. Vous allez vivre !'" s'est-il mu. Je me sens tellement redevable par rapport [aux traitements] qui ont t disponibles quand tout cela a commenc. Mais je suis encore plus reconnaissant pour [les nouveaux traitements] disponibles  l'heure actuelle. Il n'a dsormais besoin que d'une injection de son mdicament par semaine._

----------


## Invit

> Ouais ce n'est pas prouvable et c'tait une relation consenti et pas un viol.


Y'a des nuances quand mme. Mme si je pense bien entendu qu'aucun adulte ne doit avoir de relations avec des petites filles de 11 ans ou des petits garons de 13 ans, etc., je suis d'accord qu'un viol doit tre associ  une peine plus svre, puisqu'il y a une violence en plus. Par contre, on ne peut pas consentir quand on a pas atteint la majorit sexuelle. Dans le cas de Corey Haim, par exemple, apparemment les adultes du monde merveilleux d'Hollywood lui auraient affirm que c'est parfaitement normal et que tout le monde y passe. C'est pourquoi on ne peut pas parler de consentement. Consentir, c'est tre d'accord. Se rsigner, c'est diffrent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Consentir, c'est tre d'accord. Se rsigner, c'est diffrent.


D'accord.
Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu de violence physique.

===
Le comique Louis C.K. accus par plusieurs femmes de s'tre masturb devant elles
_Harvey Weinstein, Kevin Spacey, Dustin Hoffman, Brett Ratner, Ed Westwick La liste dhommes accuss de harclement ou dagressions sexuelles  Hollywood continue de sallonger. Jeudi, aprs les tmoignages contre Steven Seagal, cest lacteur et comique Louis C.K., rcompens de plusieurs Emmy Awards pour sa srie Louie, qui a fait lobjet daccusations venues du monde du stand-up et de la tlvision._

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai plein de nouveaux boutons dans mon interface c'est tellement tentant ...
> 
> Faut vraiment que j'vite le forum politique pendant quelques temps


Si tu as les moyens de le bannir dfinitivement, n'hsite surtout pas. On a vu des dizaines de motifs lgaux avec lui ces derniers mois.

----------


## Invit

> Par contre, on ne peut pas consentir quand on a pas atteint la majorit sexuelle.


Il y a un "ge de consentement" qui serait bientt tabli entre 13 et 15 ans (je crois) suite  une affaire de viol o l'accus a t acquitt car la "contrainte" n'a pas t prouve. Personnellement, je trouve sa compltement dingue, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse consentir de ce genre de chose lorsque l'on a 13 ans...

----------


## Invit

> Il y a un "ge de consentement" qui serait bientt tabli entre 13 et 15 ans (je crois) suite  une affaire de viol o l'accus a t acquitt car la "contrainte" n'a pas t prouve. Personnellement, je trouve sa compltement dingue, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse consentir de ce genre de chose lorsque l'on a 13 ans...


C'est dingue effectivement. Comment peut-on consentir  avoir des relations sexuelles quand on entame tout juste la pubert ?  :8O:  C'est un non-sens.  Si la contrainte n'est pas prouve, la manipulation devrait aller de soi dans ce cas-l. Je serais curieuse de savoir comment le juge a pu justifier a, et si des mdecins ont confirm que le corps et l'esprit taient suffisamment murs. Pour moi, si on n'a pas les hormones qui vont avec, c'est trs difficilement justifiable. Et ce, sans mme parler des considrations thiques et culturelles les plus lmentaires, qui sont habituellement largement prises en compte par la justice. C'est compltement fou ! Rassure-moi, le violeur n'tait pas majeur ? Il avait quel ge ?

----------


## Invit

> C'est dingue effectivement. Comment peut-on consentir  avoir des relations sexuelles quand on entame tout juste la pubert ?  C'est un non-sens.  Si la contrainte n'est pas prouve, la manipulation devrait aller de soi dans ce cas-l. Je serais curieuse de savoir comment le juge a pu justifier a, et si des mdecins ont confirm que le corps et l'esprit taient suffisamment murs. Pour moi, si on n'a pas les hormones qui vont avec, c'est trs difficilement justifiable. Et ce, sans mme parler des considrations thiques et culturelles les plus lmentaires, qui sont habituellement largement prises en compte par la justice. C'est compltement fou ! Rassure-moi, le violeur n'tait pas majeur ? Il avait quel ge ?


Vous parlez de la fillette de 11 ans qui en plus est tomb enceinte ?  ::?:  Il avait 22 ans..................  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Vous parlez de la fillette de 11 ans qui en plus est tomb enceinte ?  Il avait 22 ans..................


Et il a t acquitt ?  :8O: 
J'en reviens pas. Je crois que je vais envisager de militer. Ce qui n'est pas peu dire. Avec l'arrive de la bote noire, c'est bien le moment  ::mouarf:: 

Edit: J'attend plus d'infos avant d'y croire, mais si c'est le cas, au Canada ils sont bien plus avancs que nous :
http://www.justice.gc.ca/fra/pr-rp/a...r/clp/faq.html

Edit encore : Trouv. Tu dois te planter Oudouner, parce que c'est bien interdit (ouf). Les charges de viol ont pu tre abandonnes, mais il reste l'atteinte sexuelle sur mineur. Avec une peine honteusement riquiqui par rapport aux autres dlits (et vous ne me verrez pas souvent crire a), mais quand mme une peine.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attein..._fran%C3%A7ais

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment peut-on consentir  avoir des relations sexuelles quand on entame tout juste la pubert ?  C'est un non-sens.  Si la contrainte n'est pas prouve, la manipulation devrait aller de soi dans ce cas-l. Je serais curieuse de savoir comment le juge a pu justifier a, et si des mdecins ont confirm que le corps et l'esprit taient suffisamment murs. Pour moi, si on n'a pas les hormones qui vont avec, c'est trs difficilement justifiable.


Si tu veux tre encore plus choqu tu peux te renseigner sur le rapport kinsey :
Rapports Kinsey - Critique - Problme mthodologique



> Par exemple, certains tmoignages publis par Kinsey l'amnent  *prter  l'enfant prpubre une sexualit gnitale orgasmique comparable  celle de l'adulte*. Ds la parution des ouvrages de Kinsey, des experts en statistiques et en psychologie ont affirm que certaines donnes avaient t obtenues en interrogeant des dlinquants et des pdophiles, accusations que l'institut Kinsey a d'abord contestes, puis reconnues en 1995. *L'institut Kinsey a alors admis que toutes les donnes statistiques sur ces "orgasmes infantiles" provenaient d'une seule source. Il s'agissait de la retranscription du journal de Rex King, pdophile ayant exploit sexuellement des enfants.*


En gros un pdophile agressait des enfants et quand les enfants pleuraient il considrait a comme un orgasme...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ex-prsident du MJS accus d'agressions sexuelles: le PS pour des "suites judiciaires"
_Le Parti socialiste a rclam mardi soir des "suites judiciaires" aprs des accusations de harclement et d'agressions sexuelles visant un ancien prsident du Mouvement des Jeunes socialistes, Thierry Marchal-Beck.
Les "tmoignages qui accusent un ancien prsident du MJS d'harclements sexuels et d'agressions sexuelles  l'encontre de jeunes femmes, militantes du mouvement de jeunesse, sont d'une extrme gravit. Ils ne sauraient rester sans suites judiciaires adquates", a indiqu le PS dans un communiqu._

----------


## Invit

> Et il a t acquitt ? 
> J'en reviens pas. Je crois que je vais envisager de militer. Ce qui n'est pas peu dire. Avec l'arrive de la bote noire, c'est bien le moment 
> 
> Edit: J'attend plus d'infos avant d'y croire, mais si c'est le cas, au Canada ils sont bien plus avancs que nous :
> http://www.justice.gc.ca/fra/pr-rp/a...r/clp/faq.html
> 
> Edit encore : Trouv. Tu dois te planter Oudouner, parce que c'est bien interdit (ouf). Les charges de viol ont pu tre abandonnes, mais il reste l'atteinte sexuelle sur mineur. Avec une peine honteusement riquiqui par rapport aux autres dlits (et vous ne me verrez pas souvent crire a), mais quand mme une peine.
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attein..._fran%C3%A7ais


C'est une info que j'ai entendu de part des collgues de travail, donc sa reste  prendre avec des pincette, j'ai trouv ceci en faisant une recherche trs rapide :

Age minimum de consentement: l'acquittement d'un homme accus de viol sur une fille de 11 ans relance le dbat

EDIT : J'ai regard ton lien wikipedia et je t'avoue ne pas comprendre comment l'accus a pu tre acquitt  :8O: .

----------


## BenoitM

> EDIT : J'ai regard ton lien wikipedia et je t'avoue ne pas comprendre comment l'accus a pu tre acquitt .


Faut apprendre  lire. Le mec n'a pas t acquitt...
Le mot et les termes juridiques ont un sens.

(en plus je me demande comment tu peux juger une affaire avec 3 lignes de contexte...)

----------


## Fuigi

Il a t acquitt pour le viol, il va tre jug pour atteinte sexuel

----------


## Ryu2000

Un enseignant bientt jug pour avoir eu une relation avec une lve de 14 ans
_Un professeur de mathmatiques de 31 ans sera jug le 27 novembre  Fontainebleau pour avoir eu pendant plusieurs mois une relation avec une collgienne de 14 ans._

----------


## halaster08

> Un enseignant bientt jug pour avoir eu une relation avec une lve de 14 ans
> _Un professeur de mathmatiques de 31 ans sera jug le 27 novembre  Fontainebleau pour avoir eu pendant plusieurs mois une relation avec une collgienne de 14 ans._


Bravo la France, le prof fait des heures sup pour lui donner des cours de biologie et hop en prison, mais dans quel monde vit on ?

Plus srieusement, bien que ce genre d'histoire n'est pas trs rjouissante a entendre, on en entend de plus en plus en ce moment et je pense que c'est une bonne chose, a prouve que la socit volue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus srieusement, bien que ce genre d'histoire n'est pas trs rjouissante a entendre, on en entend de plus en plus en ce moment et je pense que c'est une bonne chose, a prouve que la socit volue.


Partout o des adultes travaillent avec des enfants, il y a des chances qu'avec le temps a finisse en pdophilie...
Il y a plein d'histoires de pdophilie entre prof et lve, ou dans les colonies de vacances, a doit se trouver aussi dans les club de sport.

Dans le cas prsent a va, la collgienne dit tre consentante (au niveau de la loi, il y a une histoire d'age de consentement, je ne sais pas comment a marche).
Qu'est-ce que signifie "majorit sexuelle" en France :



> En France, bien que le terme soit inexistant dans le Code pnal, le concept de majorit sexuelle (*ge  partir duquel un mineur civil peut entretenir une relation sexuelle avec un adulte, sans que cet adulte commette une infraction pnalement rprime*) est dispos dans larticle 227-25 rprimant latteinte sexuelle sur mineur (il ltait entre 1832 et 1994, dans lancien Code pnal,  larticle 331, rprimant lattentat  la pudeur), qui la fixe par principe  15 ans (en droit,  mineur de quinze ans  signifie  individu de moins de quinze ans ) pour les relations htrosexuelles et homosexuelles :
>  Le fait, par un majeur, dexercer sans violence, contrainte, menace ni surprise une atteinte sexuelle sur la personne dun mineur de quinze ans est puni de cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75 000 euros damende. 
>  Article 227-25 du Code pnal


Il y a un gars de 22 ans qui a fait une atteinte sexuelle sur une mineure de 11 ans, je ne sais pas quelle sera la peine...

Je ne sais pas si c'est lui, mais je crois me rappeler qu'un prof avait commis des actes pdophile dans un tablissement, il a chang d'tablissement (en prenant du grade au passage) et il a refait des actes de pdophilies (faudrait que je retrouve exactement qui c'est).
Pdophilie : Les ateliers du got taient un jeu pour l'instituteur de Villefontaine



> Leur rapport est ainsi accablant, comme le rvle Le Parisien. Un an aprs son arrestation, ce pre de famille, suspect dagressions sexuelles et de viols, se dfinit lui-mme comme pdophile affirmant  que ctait plus fort  que lui, qu'  il naurait pas choisi . Mais il aurait tent  plusieurs reprises de rejeter la faute sur des tierces personnes.

----------


## Invit

> Bravo la France, le prof fait des heures sup pour lui donner des cours de biologie et hop en prison, mais dans quel monde vit on ?
> 
> Plus srieusement, bien que ce genre d'histoire n'est pas trs rjouissante a entendre, on en entend de plus en plus en ce moment et je pense que c'est une bonne chose, a prouve que la socit volue.


C'est vrai que c'est une bonne chose qu'on est des informations sur ce phnomne, mais je ne pense pas que sa montre que la socit volue mais plutt que la mentalit des nouvelles gnrations a volu. Les ados s'intressent  la sexualit de plus en plus jeune, sa ne me choque mme plus de voir quelqu'un de 15-16 ans en couple avec un majeur. Cependant, la socit n'a pas bien suivi cette volution, ce qui fait que les lois sur ce sujet ne sont pas toujours adaptes  la situation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne pense pas que sa montre que la socit volue mais plutt que la mentalit des nouvelles gnrations a volu. Les ados s'intressent  la sexualit de plus en plus jeune, sa ne me choque mme plus de voir quelqu'un de 15-16 ans en couple avec un majeur.


Qu'une fille de 16 ans sorte avec un garon de 18 ans a va.

Mais l les histoires rcentes c'est :
- une relation sexuelle entre un gars de 22 ans et une fille de 11 ans (c'tait pas loin d'un viol)
- une relation entre un prof de 34 ans et une lve de 14 ans
- une relation entre un prof de 37 ans et un lve de 14 ans (2015)

On dirait la dfense de Polanski "si je l'ai drogu et sodomis, c'est parce qu'elle tait hyper mature pour son ge, c'est elle qui me chauffait !"...

----------


## Invit

> Les ados s'intressent  la sexualit de plus en plus jeune, sa ne me choque mme plus de voir quelqu'un de 15-16 ans en couple avec un majeur.


Mais a, y'a le droit,  partir du moment o l'ado a 15 ans, est consentant et o le partenaire n'est pas une figure d'autorit, c'est ok.
L o la loi est inadapte, je trouve, c'est quand on peut parler de consentement pour des enfants. Un adulte qui couche avec un enfant "consentant" : cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75 000 euros. Un simple dlit. Il suffit donc de convaincre le gosse pour viter au moins 15 ans de prison supplmentaires  :8O: . C'est pour a que l'acquittement pour viol passe mal.

----------


## Invit

> Mais a, y'a le droit,  partir du moment o l'ado a 15 ans, est consentant et o le partenaire n'est pas une figure d'autorit, c'est ok.
> L o la loi est inadapte, je trouve, c'est quand on peut parler de consentement pour des enfants. Un adulte qui couche avec un enfant "consentant" : cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75 000 euros. Un simple dlit. Il suffit donc de convaincre le gosse pour viter au moins 15 ans de prison supplmentaires . C'est pour a que l'acquittement pour viol passe mal.


Tout  fait d'accord. Et encore, l'ado de 15 ans peut consentir  l'acte sexuel, mais  cet ge l on est toujours fragile, influenable et en dveloppement, ce faire manipuler par quelqu'un d'autre pour donner son consentement n'est pas impossible... Fin bref, il faut que la loi s'adapte (en esprant que sa se fasse assez vite...).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fin bref, il faut que la loi s'adapte (en esprant que sa se fasse assez vite...).


Ouais mais la loi va s'adapter dans le sens o un enfant de 13 ans pourra tre considr comme tant consentant...
La limite va baisser.

C'est pas forcment mieux...
Les parents doivent pas aimer voir leur enfant de 14 ans avec une personne de plus de 30 ans...

----------


## Grogro

> C'est vrai que c'est une bonne chose qu'on est des informations sur ce phnomne, mais je ne pense pas que sa montre que la socit volue mais plutt que la mentalit des nouvelles gnrations a volu. *Les ados s'intressent  la sexualit de plus en plus jeune*, sa ne me choque mme plus de voir quelqu'un de 15-16 ans en couple avec un majeur. Cependant, la socit n'a pas bien suivi cette volution, ce qui fait que les lois sur ce sujet ne sont pas toujours adaptes  la situation.


C'tait vrai des annes 60 jusqu' notre gnration, la gnration Y/millenials. Avec en prime une pubert de plus en plus prcoce au fil des dcennies, merci les perturbateurs endocriniens (qui n'existent pas c'est bien connu, comme la commission europenne nous l'a rappel), coupl  une maturation intellectuelle et psychologique un peu plus tardive. La dynamique s'est inverse avec la gnration smartphones : https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine...ration/534198/

----------


## Grogro

> Mais a, y'a le droit,  partir du moment o l'ado a 15 ans, est consentant et o le partenaire n'est pas une figure d'autorit, c'est ok.
> L o la loi est inadapte, je trouve, c'est quand on peut parler de consentement pour des enfants. Un adulte qui couche avec un enfant "consentant" : cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75 000 euros. Un simple dlit. Il suffit donc de convaincre le gosse pour viter au moins 15 ans de prison supplmentaires . C'est pour a que l'acquittement pour viol passe mal.


Non, les deux jugements polmiques disent qu'on ne peut pas prouver l'absence de consentement. Ce sont des cas borderlines que la loi n'avait pas prvus. Dans d'autres pays, il y a une prsomption irrfragable de non consentement en dessous d'un certain ge. D'aprs le gouvernement, dans quelques mois, la loi va changer et la France ne sera plus l'exception. Par cohrence, je placerai le seuil  15 ans.

----------


## Invit

> Non, les deux jugements polmiques disent qu'on ne peut pas prouver l'absence de consentement. *Ce sont des cas borderlines que la loi n'avait pas prvue.* Dans d'autres pays, il y a une prsomption irrfragable de non consentement en dessous d'un certain ge. D'aprs le gouvernement, dans quelques mois, la loi va changer et la France ne sera plus l'exception. Par cohrence, je placerai le seuil  15 ans.


Oui et non, parce que a rentre dans la loi sur l'atteinte sexuelle sur mineur, donc a a bien t prvu :



> Le fait, par un majeur, dexercer sans violence, contrainte, menace ni surprise une atteinte sexuelle sur la personne dun mineur de quinze ans est puni de cinq ans demprisonnement et de 75 000 euros damende.


L'absence de consentement devrait aller de soi pour les mineurs de 15 ans, comme c'est le cas au Canada, mme s'il n'y a ni violence ni contrainte.
J'espre que la loi va changer bientt. Ils ont mis longtemps avant de supprimer cette connerie de devoir conjugal par exemple. Mais il est vrai que le viol conjugal est plus largement accept culturellement (disons que a rentre dans le cadre des violences conjugales classiques).

Du coup ils prvoient d'amender la loi sur l'atteinte sexuelle sur mineur de 15 ans ?

----------


## Loceka

> Les parents doivent pas aimer voir leur enfant de 14 ans avec une personne de plus de 30 ans...


Les parents n'aiment pas voir leur enfant avec une autre personne du mme sexe, ou d'une autre "race" ou d'une autre religion.

A 14 ans j'aurais bien apprci que ma prof de franais de l'poque s'intresse  moi et a n'aurait en aucun cas t du dtournement de mineur ou d au fait que j'tais influenable.
Et je pense que je suis trs loin d'tre le seul dans ce cas et que c'est aussi trs valable chez les filles.

Aprs oui, il existe des trucs dgueulasses et qui n'ont pas lieux d'tre entre un adulte et un enfant, de mme qu'entre deux adultes et bien entendu il faut une intervention de la justice.
Mais ces choses-l sont compliques aussi parce que, pour prendre un exemple personnel, je connais une personne qui tait instit (remplaant) et qui s'est vu accus par 2 filles de 16 ans je crois d'agression sexuelle lorsqu'il les avaient en classe (donc 8 ans plus tt environ).
Seulement en recueillant leurs dpositions il se trouve que leurs tmoignages taient contradictoires, que toute leur histoire ne tenait pas la route. Au final elles ont avou avoir fait a juste pour attirer l'attention.
Et avec le battage mdiatique qu'il y a autour de a en ce moment, je pense que les faux tmoignages doivent pulluler aussi.
Je ne dis pas que c'est le cas de tous bien entendu mais juste qu'il faut tre un peu circonspect sur les gens qui se rveillent maintenant pour dnoncer des faits que se seraient produits pas mal d'annes avant. Surtout que la plupart du temps il est trs difficile de prouver que a n'a pas eu lieu.

----------


## Invit

> A 14 ans j'aurais bien apprci que ma prof de franais de l'poque s'intresse  moi et a n'aurait en aucun cas t du dtournement de mineur ou d au fait que j'tais influenable.
> Et je pense que je suis trs loin d'tre le seul dans ce cas et que c'est aussi trs valable chez les filles.


Je suis d'accord, il y a de rares cas o il y a rellement consentement, et entre 14 ans et demi et 15 ans, il n'y a pas grande diffrence. Cela dit, il faut bien une limite. tre amoureux d'un chanteur, d'un acteur ou d'un prof quand on est gosse, c'est normal. a doit commencer vers 9 ou 10 ans. Avoir des relations sexuelles, c'est carrment autre chose. La pubert, c'est pas pour rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A 14 ans j'aurais bien apprci que ma prof de franais de l'poque s'intresse  moi et a n'aurait en aucun cas t du dtournement de mineur ou d au fait que j'tais influenable.


Non mais  la limite en fantasme ok... Mais pas en pratique relle ! (c'est glauque, encore plus que quand la prof de Macron le draguait, alors que sa fille avait le mme ge  ::(: ).

Imaginez la situation inverse un prof qui drague une mineure de 13 ans ! Je trouve a mal.
a met mal  l'aise.
Imaginez un pre qui draguerait les copines de sa fille mineure.  ::vomi:: 

Je ne suis pas du tout dans le trip "aujourd'hui  13 ans on est mature, on sait ce qu'on veut et on peut coucher avec des gens de 35 ans".
Si a continu comme a bientt en CM2 il y aura des cours pour apprendre  pratiquer la sodomie en toute scurit...

Des fois le progrs va dans le mauvais sens...

----------


## Invit

> Non mais  la limite en fantasme ok... Mais pas en pratique relle ! (c'est glauque, encore plus que quand la prof de Macron le draguait, alors que sa fille avait le mme ge ).
> 
> Imaginez la situation inverse un prof qui drague une mineure de 13 ans ! Je trouve a mal.
> a met mal  l'aise.
> Imaginez un pre qui draguerait les copines de sa fille mineure. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas du tout dans le trip "aujourd'hui  13 ans on est mature, on sait ce qu'on veut et on peut coucher avec des gens de 35 ans".
> Si a continu comme a bientt en CM2 il y aura des cours pour apprendre  pratiquer la sodomie en toute scurit...
> 
> Des fois le progrs va dans le mauvais sens...


C'est vrai qu'en pratique relle, c'est quand mme assez chaud...

Moi aussi j'ai fantasm sur certaines de mes profs quand j'avais 13-14 ans, aprs est ce que je m'imaginais coucher avec ? Boarf pas vraiment... Sa aurait t une catastrophe pour mon dveloppement je pense.
Et en effet, je trouve sa assez glauque qu'un adulte puisse tre attir par des ados  ::weird:: .

Et comme tu dis,  13 ans on est pas mature et on ne sait pas ce qu'on veut, c'est pour sa qu'on a des parents qui sont censs nous encadrer et nous diriger.

En fait ce n'est mme pas un progrs, c'est une rgression. Je pense pas qu' 14 ans le sexe doit tre une des priorits de notre vie, chaque chose en son temps !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense pas qu' 14 ans le sexe doit tre une des priorits de notre vie, chaque chose en son temps !


Bon  la limite qu'ils regardent des photos et vidos du style "Teen Fingering" ou "Teen lesbians", qu'au moins a les sensibilise un minimum aux prliminaires ^^ (et que ce soit pas trop hardcore)

Les questions poses au sexologue du collge changent.
Avant les filles demandaient "comment bien embrasser", ensuite c'tait "comment bien pratiquer une fellation", aujourd'hui a doit tourner autour de l'anal si a se trouve...

----------


## Invit

> Avant les filles demandaient "comment bien embrasser", ensuite c'tait "comment bien pratiquer une fellation", aujourd'hui a doit tourner autour de l'anal si a se trouve...


Je trouve que c'est dj un progrs  par rapport  mon poque. Le sexologue passait dans les classes de 6e et expliquait la contraception de A  Z. Et c'est tout.  ::D:  (On n'avait mme pas eu droit aux exercices pour mettre la capote. C'est scandaleux.)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A 14 ans j'aurais bien apprci que ma prof de franais de l'poque s'intresse  moi et a n'aurait en aucun cas t du dtournement de mineur ou d au fait que j'tais influenable.


Attention, qu'un ado, ou pr-ado, tombe amoureux d'un adulte (prof ou autre), c'est normal.

Le truc c'est qu'il n'est en aucun cas capable de juger des consquences d'un acte sexuel (sur sa vie, sa sant, ...)
C'est donc aux adultes qu'il incombe de ne pas abuser (et j'emploie le terme  dessin) de ce sentiment.

C'est pour cela que la loi doit changer et considrer, comme c'est le cas dans beaucoup de pays, qu'en cas de relation sexuelle (de quelques natures qu'elles puissent tre), qu'en dessous d'un certain ge,  priori ce devrait tre 15 ans, le mineur n'est pas capable de donner son consentement, et, par voie de consquence, il y a toujours viol.

----------


## Grogro

En matire de harclement systmique, il serait grand temps de balayer devant notre porte dans l'IT : https://www.usinenouvelle.com/articl...ole-42.N614688

----------


## Ryu2000

> En matire de harclement systmique, il serait grand temps de balayer devant notre porte dans l'IT


Nous n'avons aucun lien avec l'universit 42. (enfin peut tre certains)
Et il ne s'est rien pass d'ultra choquant. (ou alors j'ai loup le truc)
C'est juste quelques lves qui crivent des conneries dans une espce de 4chan...

C'est des jeunes Nerd/Geek qui font des blagues nuls avec du porno.
 la fin de l'article il y a des screenshots et franchement, il n'y a rien de bien choquant, c'est juste de l'humour de mauvais gout...

Et aussi bien :



> "Trs peu de cas de comportements dviants nous ont t remonts et ceux ports  notre connaissance ont t traits immdiatement et des sanctions, pouvant aller du travail dintrt gnral  lexclusion, ont t prises


Donc voil le problme est en train d'tre gr.

Sylvester Stallone accus  son tour d'agression sexuelle sur une adolescente



> g de 40 ans  l'poque des faits, la lgende du cinma d'action tait en plein tournage du film Over the Top (Le Bras de fer , en franais)  Las Vegas. L'adolescente, dont l'identit n'a pas t dvoile, se trouve en vacances dans l'htel Hilton de Las Vegas. Elle y rencontre Stallone, dont elle obtient un autographe. Par le biais de son garde du corps, Michael de Luca, l'acteur lui remet les cls de sa chambre. *Le soir, la jeune femme s'y rend* et commence  avoir des rapports avec l'acteur.
> (...)
>  Elle a indiqu que si la relation sexuelle n'avait eu lieu qu'entre elle et Stallone, elle n'aurait pas port plainte mais puisque le garde du corps tant impliqu, elle ne savait pas quoi faire


Bon ben voil si une star te donne accs  sa chambre c'est pour avoir des relations sexuelles, a tout le monde devrait le savoir...
Apparemment pour Stallone elle tait ok, mais pas pour son garde du corps.

----------


## Ryu2000

Souvenez-vous de l'enfant que vous tiez, Nagui supplie l'excutif de ne pas fixer l'ge du consentement sexuel  13 ans



> La loi fixe dj  15 ans la majorit sexuelle. Le Haut conseil  lgalit entre les femmes et les hommes prconise galement dinstaurer un ge, par exemple 13 ans,  en dessous duquel un enfant est prsum ne pas avoir consenti  une relation sexuelle avec un majeur .

----------


## el_slapper

> Souvenez-vous de l'enfant que vous tiez, Nagui supplie l'excutif de ne pas fixer l'ge du consentement sexuel  13 ans


Sardou aussi est effray par ce projet de loi. Pourtant, on ne peut pas l'accuser d'tre une tafiole gauchiste fministe effarouche. Tout simplement parce-que son exprience familiale lui a appris, au prix fort, les dgts que peuvent faire ce genre de choses. 15 ans, c'est dj limite, je trouve.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 15 ans, c'est dj limite, je trouve.


C'est clair...

Je n'ai pas bien saisi toutes les nuances entre la majorit sexuelle et l'ge de consentement.
Si une personne majeure a une relation sexuelle "consentie" avec une personne mineure :
Avant l'ge de consentement c'est forcment un viol, de l'ge de consentement  la majorit sexuelle c'est une atteinte sexuelle, et  partir de la majorit sexuelle c'est lgal ?
C'est un peu prs a ?

===
Je viens de me rappeler d'une histoire en parlant de politicien et de mineur.
Le conseiller municipal pig par  les Infiltrs 



> *Maurice Gutman pensait dialoguer sur le Web avec Jessica, 12 ans*. En fait, le conseiller municipal du Mesnil-Saint-Denis s'est retrouv en plein coeur de l'mission des  Infiltrs *. Il comparat demain devant la justice.
> 
> *Un comble pour un conseiller municipal tout spcialement charg de l'Internet* dans sa paisible commune du Mesnil-Saint-Denis. En l'occurrence, se faire piger justement par Internet, et de surcrot par l'un des journalistes des  Infiltrs  dans le cadre d'une mission de France 2 consacre  la pdophilie. Et cela peut coter trs cher. Maurice Gutman comparatra en effet demain devant le tribunal correctionnel de Versailles pour corruption de mineur de 15 ans.


Bon l c'tait un journaliste et pas une fille de 12 ans, mais c'est surement pas le seul rendez-vous qu'il a russi  organiser.
Il parait qu'il a pris 2 mois de prison avec sursis.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'ai pas bien saisi toutes les nuances entre la majorit sexuelle et l'ge de consentement.
> Si une personne majeure a une relation sexuelle "consentie" avec une personne mineure :
> Avant l'ge de consentement c'est forcment un viol, de l'ge de consentement  la majorit sexuelle c'est une atteinte sexuelle, et  partir de la majorit sexuelle c'est lgal ?
> C'est un peu prs a ?


C'est ce que je comprends galement. Je trouve parfaitement incohrent d'envisager de ne pas fixer l'ge de consentement au mme ge que la majorit sexuelle. Si on considre que le mineur de 15 ans n'est pas mr pour avoir des relations sexuelles, comment peut-on estimer qu'il est suffisamment mr pour consentir en toute connaissance de cause ? Un tel choix serait assez catastrophique. a voudrait dire que de 13  15 ans, le statut bascule de victime d'atteinte sexuelle  victime de viol selon que le gosse a dit "oui" ou "non", alors mme qu'on considre par ailleurs qu'il n'a pas l'ge ncessaire. La responsabilit de l'adulte est dsengage, puisqu'on considre alors que c'est moins grave parce que l'enfant a dit "oui"  :8O: . Plus grave encore, dans le cas d'un enfant qui ne dit pas "non", l'absence de consentement pourra difficilement tre tablie puisqu'il n'y aura pas eu de violence. Enfin, a veut dire que nous, parents, devrions entreprendre l'ducation sexuelle des enfants avant l'ge de 13 ans. Je sais bien qu'on attend souvent un peu trop, m'enfin l on va devoir leur mettre le nez dedans  peine entrs dans la priode de pr-adolescence.

----------


## ManusDei

A partir de 13 ans on peut tre considr comme responsable pnalement (je connais pas le terme exact, je suis pas juriste).
C'est de l que viens le 13 ans, mme si je trouve que c'est bien trop jeune.

----------


## Invit

> A partir de 13 ans on peut tre considr comme responsable pnalement (je connais pas le terme exact, je suis pas juriste).
> C'est de l que viens le 13 ans, mme si je trouve que c'est bien trop jeune.


Je serais quand mme curieuse de savoir ce qui s'est pass dans leur tte pour qu'ils envisagent de dfinir un ge de consentement (sachant que dans les deux cas, consentement ou pas, ils sont des victimes) cohrent avec l'ge de culpabilit pnale. Y aurait-il un rapport entre les deux ?  ::aie::  Je rigole  peine, on dirait qu'on n'arrive pas encore  distinguer le statut de victime de celui de coupable dans le cas des agressions sexuelles (alors qu'on y arrive parfaitement dans le cas des autres types d'agression).

----------


## Ryu2000

> a voudrait dire que de 13  15 ans, le statut bascule de victime d'atteinte sexuelle  victime de viol selon que le gosse a dit "oui" ou "non", alors mme qu'on considre par ailleurs qu'il n'a pas l'ge ncessaire.


Le pire c'est que ce serait un durcissement de la loi actuelle, puisqu'un type de 22 ans a couch avec une fille de 11 ans en 2009 (et en plus il l'a mit enceinte) et a n'a pas t considr comme un viol.
Homme acquitt aprs une relation avec une mineure de 11 ans : "Le texte sur le viol ne peut pas tre rinterprt"



> "J'ai rappel aux jurs, qui sont pour certains pres de familles comme vous et moi, *qu'il y avait une diffrence entre l'atteinte sexuelle sur mineur de moins de 15 ans et le viol*", a-t-il dtaill, pointant "le fil conducteur de la dfense de l'accus devant la Cour d'assises." Et de prciser : "Si mon client a t acquitt, c'est grce  l'axe de la dfense,  savoir 'dmontrer que le viol qu'on lui reprochait n'tait pas constitu". L'avocat a mme une conviction : "Comme je l'ai expliqu aux jurs, si ds le dbut, le parquet avait dcid de renvoyer l'accus devant le tribunal correctionnel, trs certainement, il aurait t condamn pour atteinte sexuelle sur mineure de moins de 15 ans."


Apparemment, d'aprs le tribunal, la fillette n'a pas montr suffisamment de signe de rsistance pendant les faits pour que ce soit considr comme un viol...

----------


## Invit

> *Je serais quand mme curieuse de savoir ce qui s'est pass dans leur tte pour qu'ils envisagent de dfinir un ge de consentement* (sachant que dans les deux cas, consentement ou pas, ils sont des victimes) cohrent avec l'ge de culpabilit pnale. Y aurait-il un rapport entre les deux ?  Je rigole  peine, on dirait qu'on n'arrive pas encore  distinguer le statut de victime de celui de coupable dans le cas des agressions sexuelles (alors qu'on y arrive parfaitement dans le cas des autres types d'agression).


C'est qui "Ils" ? Les juristes ? Les politiques ?
En tout cas, c'est normal, l'affaire en cours avec le mec qui va s'en sortir prouve le besoin de modifier la loi sur le consentement... Et de relever cet ge l...

Aprs de toute faon, j'entendais un juriste au sujet du consentement, a restera du cas par cas, tout a est vu au tribunal... Pour viter justement une "bte" analyse de la loi...

----------


## Invit

> Le pire c'est que ce serait un durcissement de la loi actuelle, puisqu'un type de 22 ans a couch avec une fille de 11 ans en 2009 (et en plus il l'a mit enceinte) et a n'a pas t considr comme un viol.
> Homme acquitt aprs une relation avec une mineure de 11 ans : "Le texte sur le viol ne peut pas tre rinterprt"
> 
> 
> *Apparemment, d'aprs le tribunal, la fillette n'a pas montr suffisamment de signe de rsistance pendant les faits pour que ce soit considr comme un viol...*


Mais non t'as pas compris, y'a eu aucun signe de rsistance, c'est justement tout ce qui fait le fond de l'affaire... Il faut reprendre la dfinition du mot viol au niveau pnal :

_Le viol est dfini par le Code pnal (article 222-23) comme tout acte de pntration sexuelle, de quelque nature qu'il soit, commis sur la personne d'autrui par violence, contrainte, menace ou surpris_

Et dans cette affaire, il n'y a eu ni violence, ni contrainte, ni menace, ni surprise... C'est l'axe de la dfense justement...
Et c'est a qui est horrible pour les parents, pour eux, leur enfant ne peut pas avoir consentis... C'est tout l'objet du dbat sur le consentement... Et (pour moi), ils ont raison, un enfant de 11 ans ne peut pas consentir d'avoir une relation sexuelle au milieu d'un parc dans l'herbe................

J'aimerais bien savoir comment ils ont pu juger ce qu'il a pu dire  la fillette pour faire ce qu'il a fait..... Sans parler de contrainte ou violence psychologique ?

Vivement que cette loi change pour viter ce genre d'affaires...

----------


## Invit

> C'est qui "Ils" ? Les juristes ? Les politiques ?
> En tout cas, c'est normal, l'affaire en cours avec le mec qui va s'en sortir prouve le besoin de modifier la loi sur le consentement... Et de relever cet ge l...


En l'occurrence, la proposition vient du Haut conseil  l'galit entre les femmes et les hommes.




> Aprs de toute faon, j'entendais un juriste au sujet du consentement, a restera du cas par cas, tout a est vu au tribunal... Pour viter justement une "bte" analyse de la loi...


Beh oui, mais justement, la loi est particulirement claire sur la dfinition d'un viol et d'une atteinte sexuelle. Le seul lment sur lequel il est possible de jouer, c'est ce concept de "surprise". Comment tu dtermines si un enfant de 11 ans est surpris ou non, si les textes considrent que a ne va pas de soi dans le cas des mineurs de 15 ans ?

----------


## Invit

> En l'occurrence, la proposition vient du Haut conseil  l'galit entre les femmes et les hommes.
> 
> 
> Beh oui, mais justement, la loi est particulirement claire sur la dfinition d'un viol et d'une atteinte sexuelle. Le seul lment sur lequel il est possible de jouer, c'est ce concept de "surprise". Comment tu dtermines si un enfant de 11 ans est surpris ou non, si les textes considrent que a ne va pas de soi dans le cas des mineurs de 15 ans ?


Effectivement, juste au-dessus, je mets a dans la violence ou contrainte psychologique car un enfant n'a pas les mmes dfenses psychologiques qu'un adulte, il doit tre protg !
Voil pourquoi l'ge minimum doit tre relev et 15 ans, je trouve que c'est le minimum ... C'est ensuite au tribunal de juger au cas par cas...

----------


## BenoitM

> Voil pourquoi l'ge minimum doit tre relev et 15 ans, je trouve que c'est le minimum ... C'est ensuite au tribunal de juger au cas par cas...


Aww il va y avoir du monde dans les prisons pour viole  :8O:

----------


## Invit

> Aww il va y avoir du monde dans les prisons pour viole





> *C'est ensuite au tribunal de juger au cas par cas...*


A la limite, tu me dis, trop d'affaires  juger mais relis plus lentement... 
Tu crois que tu vas finir en prison car tu as un rapport sexuel avec une fille de 15 ans alors que tu en as 16 ???  ::roll:: 
C'est exactement les mmes principes que 14 ans et 364 jours, etc ... C'est au juge de voir le fond de l'affaire...

Derrire, tu n'auras pas d'affaire si la personne est pleinement consentante, relation, etc ... Y'a enqute derrire...

Tu arrives  me trouver une personne qui  15 ans a voulu avoir une relation sexuelle pour la 1re fois avec un inconnu dans un parc ?

C'est la mme chose ensuite que les majeurs qui ont des relations sexuelles avec mineurs... Tu vas pas finir en prison si t'as 20 ans et qu'elle en a 16, rencontr en bote de nuit, etc...
Par contre, t'as 35 ans et tu la rencontres devant son lyce... Bizarrement, le juge ne va pas grer l'affaire de la mme manire... (si plainte des parents bien entendu)

[EDIT] Quand je dis minimum 15 ans, je trouve que c'est galement le maximum, je pensais entre 13 et 15 ans.

----------


## Grogro

> Sardou aussi est effray par ce projet de loi. Pourtant, on ne peut pas l'accuser d'tre une tafiole gauchiste fministe effarouche. Tout simplement parce-que son exprience familiale lui a appris, au prix fort, les dgts que peuvent faire ce genre de choses. 15 ans, c'est dj limite, je trouve.


En mme temps, on a lu collectivement en toute connaissance de cause un gouvernement et un prsident libraux-libertaires, mandats pour libraliser et marchandiser tout ce qui ne l'avait pas t encore, issus du mme gouvernement qui avait marchandis l'adoption des enfants avec un immense cynisme en 2013. Les franais l'ont voulu, tout comme ils ont voulu jouir sans entrave depuis 5 dcennies, c'est un peu tard pour venir se plaindre maintenant.

----------


## Invit

> Les franais l'ont voulu, tout comme ils ont voulu jouir sans entrave depuis 5 dcennies, c'est un peu tard pour venir se plaindre maintenant.


Roh l'autre hey  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le chanteur du groupe The Smiths dit qu'en gros, si tu retrouves dans la mme chambre que quelqu'un du show-biz c'est forcment que tu consens  avoir des relations sexuelles.
Si tu ne voulais pas coucher, il ne fallait pas accepter l'invitation de Weinstein...

http://www.20minutes.fr/people/21722...ions-sexuelles



> Je ne sais pas vous, mais quand jtais jeune, je ne me suis jamais retrouv dans ce genre de situation. Jamais. Jai toujours eu conscience de ce qui pourrait marriver, et *quand vous vous retrouvez dans la chambre de quelquun, vous devez savoir o a peut aller et vous demander, Bon, pourquoi on est l ? Pourquoi on nest pas rests dans lentre en bas ?*, a-t-il confi  une journaliste du Spiegel. Donc, je ny crois pas trop. Et  mon sens, ces accusations sont injustes. 
> 
>  Il faut aussi se demander si les gens savent prcisment ce qui se passe, *ils se laissent faire, mais une fois pass, ils se rendent compte que a ne leur a pas trop plu*, quils se sont sentis mal  laise, alors ils font marche arrire et vont dire, "On ma pig, on ma pris par surprise, on ma tran dans la chambre, a-t-il ajout. Mais si a stait bien pass, et quils avaient pu en tirer une carrire notable, ils nen parleraient mme pas.


Il a peut tre un peu raison pour certains cas.
Mais sinon a reste l'histoire classique du riche qui nique tout le monde.
Le gars a les moyens de dire "si tu veux une carrire il faut que tu me suces".
Un peu comme DSK qui avait les moyens de dire "si je te paie suffisamment tu ne considreras plus a comme un viol".

Weinstein avait embauch des anciens agents du Mossad pour faire pression sur les victimes :
Weinstein, le Mossad et... Ehud Barak



> L'ex-Premier ministre isralien aurait servi d'intermdiaire entre le producteur dchu et Black Cube, une firme d'anciens agents des services secrets.
> (...)
> Selon les journalistes de Channel 2, ce dernier aurait servi dintermdiaire entre le producteur dchu et Black Cube, *la firme danciens agents du Mossad employe par Weinstein pour espionner les actrices sapprtant  rvler ses agressions sexuelles et intimider les journalistes enqutant sur laffaire*, comme la rvl le New Yorker.

----------


## Invit

> Le chanteur du groupe The Smiths dit qu'en gros, si tu retrouves dans la mme chambre que quelqu'un du show-biz c'est forcment que tu consens  avoir des relations sexuelles.
> Si tu ne voulais pas coucher, il ne fallait pas accepter l'invitation de Weinstein...
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/people/21722...ions-sexuelles
> 
> 
> Il a peut tre un peu raison pour certains cas.
> Mais sinon a reste l'histoire classique du riche qui nique tout le monde.
> Le gars a les moyens de dire "si tu veux une carrire il faut que tu me suces".
> ...


Srieux mais ce discours... C'est pas comme ci les femmes qui ont tmoigns parlaient des prtextes utiliss par Weinstein pour les faire monter dans sa chambre...
Certaines taient mme emmener par son associ, etc... etc...
On parle de chambre d'htel mais faut arrter l'hypocrisie... C'est pas un formule 1 avec juste un lit, ce sont de vritables appartement ! Les mecs peuvent recevoir pour faire manger tout une famille... Y'a un salon, une salle  manger, etc...
Donc non, tu peux trs bien monter boire un petit verre... Et  la limite, mme si tu es ok pour une relation sexuelle, a ne veut pas dire TOUT accepter...

J'aimerais bien savoir ce que pense ce grand homme des femmes en jupe  ::?:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je serais quand mme curieuse de savoir ce qui s'est pass dans leur tte pour qu'ils envisagent de dfinir un ge de consentement (sachant que dans les deux cas, consentement ou pas, ils sont des victimes) cohrent avec l'ge de culpabilit pnale. Y aurait-il un rapport entre les deux ?  Je rigole  peine, on dirait qu'on n'arrive pas encore  distinguer le statut de victime de celui de coupable dans le cas des agressions sexuelles (alors qu'on y arrive parfaitement dans le cas des autres types d'agression).


C'est pour amener progressivement l'ge de la majorit sexuelle au plus bas possible, genre 9 ans, pour achever la socit.




> En l'occurrence, la proposition vient du Haut conseil  l'galit entre les femmes et les hommes.


Encore un machin cre sous Hollande. Les comits thodules ne sont plus seulement parasites, ils deviennent malsains.




> Aww il va y avoir du monde dans les prisons pour viole


Les mineurs de mme ge ne sont poursuivis, sauf dans le cas de contrainte bien sur.

----------


## Ryu2000

"Plus je hurlais, plus il cognait": une 2e victime prsume de Tariq Ramadan tmoigne



> Cest la premire fois quelle sexprime  la tlvision. Aprs Henda Ayari, elle est la deuxime franaise  avoir port plainte pour viol contre lislamologue controvers. Voici son tmoignage.


Je me demande si des gros dossiers  propos de gros ralisateurs franais sortiront bientt...
Il y a peut tre des Weinstein franais, on sait pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

LCP : accus d'agression sexuelle, le journaliste Frdric Haziza suspendu



> Dans sa plainte, dont des extraits ont t publis par le site BuzzFeed, qui rvle l'affaire, Astrid de Villaines relate que *le prsentateur lui a "pinc la fesse gauche"  en novembre 2014 aprs lui avoir bloqu le passage*. "J'ai t extrmement choque par cet acte. J'tais comme paralyse, pendant longtemps j'tais incapable d'en parler. Quand j'ai commenc  le faire, on m'a conseill de porter plainte mais j'hsitais", raconte-t-elle  l'AFP.


Agression sexuelle: Bernard-Henri Lvy prend la dfense de Frdric Haziza sur Twitter



> Et BHL semble secou par cette histoire.  Qui nous fera croire quHaziza est le Weinstein franais ? *Et comment mettre un signe gal entre ce qui lui est reproch et ce dont on accuse Ramadan ?* Amiti  Frdric , crit-il.


La dfense de la part de BHL n'est pas top, c'est un peu bizarre de sortir "Tariq Ramadan" l au milieu.
Il aurait juste pu dire "a va, pincer une fesse gauche... Par rapport  ce que d'autres on fait...".

----------


## Ryu2000

Seine-et-Marne : un enseignant jug pour  atteinte sexuelle  sur une ancienne lve de 14 ans



> Un professeur de mathmatiques g de 31 ans comparat, lundi 27 novembre  Fontainebleau (Seine-et-Marne), pour corruption de mineur de moins de 15 ans et atteinte sexuelle sur mineur de moins de 15 ans par personne abusant de lautorit que lui confrent ses fonctions.
> *Lenseignant a entretenu pendant cinq mois une relation sexuelle avec une collgienne de 14 ans qui avait t son lve*. Le beau-pre de ladolescente avait emmen de force le professeur au commissariat, le 5 novembre, aprs avoir appris leur histoire, prsente comme une  relation amoureuse  par la jeune fille, avait fait savoir mi-novembre le procureur de Fontainebleau, Guillaume Lescaux. Le beau-pre sera jug ultrieurement pour violences et squestration envers lenseignant.
> (...)
> 
> *Mme quand il y a consentement, un adulte ne peut pas avoir de relations sexuelles avec un mineur de moins de 15 ans. Et, quand on est en position dautorit, le consentement nest possible qu partir de 18 ans* , avait soulign, mi-novembre, le procureur. Selon la loi, latteinte sexuelle, qui recouvre tout acte sexuel entre un adulte et un mineur, est passible de cinq ans demprisonnement lorsquelle est commise sur un mineur de moins de 15 ans, une peine pouvant tre aggrave lorsque les faits impliquent un adulte ayant autorit comme un parent ou un enseignant.

----------


## Invit

Encore et toujours...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore et toujours...


Ouais c'est bizarre qu'autant d'histoires de professeurs qui couchent avec des lves de moins de 15 ans sortent dans les mdias en ce moment...

J'ai un peu l'impression que la justice est plutt tolrante.
Un professeur jug pour atteinte sexuelle sur une lve de 14 ans
L ya Macron qui, pour une fois, ne dis pas une connerie :



> Faut-il fixer un seuil de "prsomption de non-consentement" aux relations sexuelles pour les mineurs ? La question est en dbat depuis deux dcisions de justice rcentes, impliquant des fillettes de 11 ans*. Samedi, *Emmanuel Macron a estim que ce seuil devrait tre fix  15 ans*. Actuellement, la loi punit les relations sexuelles entre majeurs et mineurs de 15 ans, quand elles sont commises sans violence ni contrainte, sous la qualification d'"atteinte sexuelle".
> 
> *Avec ce nouveau seuil, tout acte sexuel d'un majeur avec un mineur de 15 ans (donc un enfant g de moins de 15 ans) pourrait tre qualifi automatiquement de viol, ou d'agression sexuelle*. *Cet ge ne fait pas consensus : le Haut conseil  l'galit prconise un seuil de 13 ans*. Le sujet doit tre dbattu en 2018 dans le cadre d'un projet de loi contre "les violences sexuelles et sexistes".
> (...)
> Une histoire, aujourd'hui, illustre particulirement ce dbat : un professeur de collge de 31 ans est renvoy devant le tribunal de Fontainebleau, en Seine-et-Marne, pour "atteinte sexuelle" et "corruption de mineurs", sur une de ses lves, ge de 14 ans. *Pour le parquet, il n'y a pas eu de contrainte, il s'agit d'une "relation amoureuse", d'o ce renvoi devant le tribunal correctionnel*. Sauf que l'histoire n'est pas si simple.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est pas bizarre, c'est normal que tout sorte en mme temps.
Parce qu'avec toutes les affaires qui ont commenc  sortir, d'autres victimes se disent qu'elles peuvent lgitimement rclamer justice.
Avec le soutien de leur proches plutt que l'habituelle mise  l'index.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est pas bizarre, c'est normal que tout sorte en mme temps.
> Parce qu'avec toutes les affaires qui ont commenc  sortir, d'autres victimes se disent qu'elles peuvent lgitimement rclamer justice.
> Avec le soutien de leur proches plutt que l'habituelle mise  l'index.


C'est comme une cocotte-minute dont le couvercle a t maintenu de force beaucoup trop longtemps. Ca fini par pter, et quand a pte, a fait des dgts. Quant un type aussi intouchable et protg que Weinstein tombe, c'est le signe qu'il est dsormais possible d'en parler et que le tabou vient de voler en clats.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est normal que tout sorte en mme temps.


Ben l c'est pas vident, on ne sait pas ce qui ce serait pass si l'affaire Weinstein n'avait pas eu lieu :



> Tout est all trs vite dans cette affaire. Le 5 novembre dernier, la mre dmilie (son prnom a t chang) apprend par un parent d'lve que sa fille entretient une relation avec son professeur de mathmatiques. Le beau-pre de l'adolescente emmne l'enseignant de force au commissariat, et sa mre porte plainte.


Et sinon toutes ces histoires m'ont rappel un truc :
Le vice-prsident du MoDem arrt pour stre masturb dans un magasin



> Leurodput et vice-prsident du MoDem Robert Rochefort a t interpell mercredi aprs avoir t surpris dans un magasin en train de se masturber  proximit denfants, affirme une source de l'AFP proche de lenqute, confirmant une information de RTL.
> 
> *Llu g de 60 ans se trouvait dans un magasin de bricolage*  Vlizy (Yvelines) lorsquune personne la surpris, le sexe sorti du pantalon, en train de se masturber devant deux enfants qui nont cependant pas vu la scne, a-t-on prcis. Aussitt interpell par la police alerte par le magasin, il a reconnu les faits en garde  vue. *Il a expliqu aux policiers avoir besoin de se masturber quand il tait en situation de stress, selon la mme source*.


Ah ben c'est pour a qu'il n'a pas de vrai job !
Parce que les entretiens d'embauche a provoque du stress gnralement ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Nouvelles poursuites contre Weinstein, accus de  trafic sexuel   Cannes



> Harvey Weinstein a fait lobjet dune nouvelle plainte dpose  New York lundi 27 novembre par une aspirante actrice, Kadian Noble, qui accuse le producteur dchu, son frre Bob et la maison de production quils ont cofonde de  trafic sexuel   Cannes.
> Harvey Weinstein  a recrut et attir laspirante actrice Kadian Noble avec la promesse dun rle, sachant quil utiliserait la force, la fraude ou la coercition pour lamener  une relation sexuelle dans sa chambre dhtel , affirme la plainte de cette citoyenne et rsidente britannique.
> 
> Bob Weinstein et la Weinstein Company sont accuss de ngligence et davoir  connu le comportement de Harvey Weinstein et facilit  *ce qui est dcrit comme  une habitude pour Harvey Weinstein de voyager (...) pour solliciter de jeunes actrices avec la promesse de rles  et les forcer  des relations sexuelles*.


Ce qui me rappelle un truc :
_Il parat que, pour enregistrer un disque, il faut coucher avec le producteur. Imaginez la gueule du type qui a fait faire un disque  Sim. Coluche_

----------


## Ryu2000

On s'loigne du monde du spectacle, mais a devrait finir par revenir.

Les actualits sont de plus en plus glauque :
Grigny: Une fugueuse de 15 ans prostitue dans un htel



> Une adolescente de 15 ans, qui avait fugu dun foyer du Val-de-Marne, a t retrouve dimanche dans un htel de Grigny (Essonne), squestre et rduite  la prostitution, a-t-on appris mercredi de source proche de lenqute.
>  On lui avait pris ses vtements 
> Ladolescente a t dcouverte,  nue et avec des bleus sur le corps , par le personnel de lhtel, a expliqu cette source, confirmant une information du journal Le Parisien.  On lui avait pris ses vtements, probablement pour lempcher de sortir. Elle navait ni papiers, ni tlphone .


Le baby-sitter toulousain abusait les enfants qu'il gardait



> Un homme de 31 ans a t mis en examen pour  agressions sexuelles sur mineurs de moins de 15 ans  avant d'tre incarcr. A l'issue de 48 heures de garde  vue,* il aurait reconnu les faits reprochs sur plusieurs victimes, des petits garons gs de 4  6 ans, avant d'tre incarcr*.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Les actualits sont de plus en plus glauque .../...)


Dit autrement, les victimes ont moins peur de tmoigner, et une proportion plus importante ose le faire.

----------


## Invit

> Dit autrement, les victimes ont moins peur de tmoigner, et une proportion plus importante ose le faire.


Et pourtant, on attend toujours les ractions officielles. Mis  part du ct des fministes, qui commencent doucement  s'attirer la haine de la population pour une raison qui m'chappe (un recul de la position de la femme, probablement), la justice notamment reste totalement sourde, comme avec cette histoire d'enqute sur la victime d'un viol collectif en Espagne. C'est pour a que j'aimais bien le post de Mingolito dans la taverne (pour ceux qui l'ont loup, il faut chercher "10 conseils  l'usage des hommes pour viter le viol" sur le oueb). a illustre bien l'absurdit des consignes donnes aux femmes pour viter de se faire violer. Soyez de bonnes mnagres bien sages, et personne ne vous agressera.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Soyez de bonnes mnagres bien sages, et personne ne vous agressera.


...mthode qui ne marche jamais, mais tu le savais dj, je suppose...

----------


## Invit

> Et pourtant, on attend toujours les ractions officielles. Mis  part du ct des fministes, qui commencent doucement  s'attirer la haine de la population pour une raison qui m'chappe (un recul de la position de la femme, probablement), la justice notamment reste totalement sourde, comme avec cette histoire d'enqute sur la victime d'un viol collectif en Espagne. C'est pour a que j'aimais bien le post de Mingolito dans la taverne (pour ceux qui l'ont loup, il faut chercher "10 conseils  l'usage des hommes pour viter le viol" sur le oueb). a illustre bien l'absurdit des consignes donnes aux femmes pour viter de se faire violer. Soyez de bonnes mnagres bien sages, et personne ne vous agressera.


Honntement, je pense vraiment tre  fond avec les femmes pour leur combat. Du moins,  travers mes posts, on voit bien ma position.

Par contre, je pense "comprendre" pourquoi elle s'attire une haine de la population. Ce n'est pas propre  ce combat, c'est tous les combats qui impliquent des associations... Malheureusement, certaines veulent tirer la couverture de ce combat... Et tu auras toujours une minorit ridicule qui ne rflchira pas... Ils vont prendre des raccourcis, des analyses ridicules, tout mlanger, etc... Forcment, ces associations sont  l'image de la socit, y'a tout type de personnes... Et quand elles sont exposs et qu'elles ont la parole, on peut voir le ridicule de leur analyse... (et a, ce n'est pas propre  ce combat l)

De plus, je sais plus qui disait, le problme des rseaux sociaux, cela a donn une visibilit aux "cons" de notre socit... Ils peuvent tre entendu...
Tu ajoutes les dbiles, les diffusions, fakes, etc... Et tu as tout le cocktail pour qu'on en arrive l... (enfin je pense...)

Et le truc de #balancetonporc qui au final a desservi son objectif initial, c'est devenu un fourre tout avec une partie de personnes mal intentionn... Et c'est exactement comme pour la peine de mort, tu ne veux pas qu'un innocent se fasse tuer... L c'est pareil... Si tu as 99 coupables sur 100 noms, la socit ne pourra pas comprendre qu'on est gch la vie d'un innocent...

C'est tout ce mlange qui casse la dynamique et le combat...




> ...mthode qui ne marche jamais, mais tu le savais dj, je suppose...


Surtout que la trs grande majorit des affaires de viols et pdophilie se passe dans le cercle familiale...

----------


## BenoitM

Pour que le pouvoir public puisse se prononcer il faut que les personnes portent plainte or ce n'est pas le cas
Pour pouvoir condamner quelqu'un faut avoir des preuves or c'est rarement le cas

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et pourtant, on attend toujours les ractions officielles.


Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, mais qu'est-ce que tu attends comme "ractions officielles" ? 
Le viol est interdit dans la loi.
Le harclement est condamn dans la loi.

Bref, que faire de plus ? Dans toutes ces histoires, ce sont les preuves qui sont difficiles  tablir.

----------


## Invit

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, mais qu'est-ce que tu attends comme "ractions officielles" ? 
> Le viol est interdit dans la loi.
> Le harclement est condamn dans la loi.
> 
> Bref, que faire de plus ? Dans toutes ces histoires, ce sont les preuves qui sont difficiles  tablir.


Par exemple, des dispositions plus spcifiques, comme une prise en charge plus adapte des victimes par les forces de l'ordre forms notamment par des psychologues ds lors qu'elles se dclarent comme telles. Je veux bien que les preuves soient difficiles  tablir, le problme, c'est que tant que le suspect est prsum innocent, la victime est prsume menteuse. Il serait possible de faire les choses autrement, en reconnaissant d'office le statut de victime faute de preuve du contraire (tout en conservant la prsomption d'innocence pour le suspect).
Et puis, de la mme manire qu'il y a eu des campagnes sur les violences conjugales il y a une quinzaine d'annes (qui ont d'ailleurs trs bien fonctionn quand on regarde la manire dont les violences conjugales sont perues aujourd'hui par le public), il pourrait y avoir des campagnes sur ce sujet galement, plus prcisment pour qu'on arrte de considrer qu'une fille qui sort seule le soir en mini jupe est, au pire en libre-service, au mieux inconsciente, qu'une femme qui accepte de prendre un verre chez un homme 'aurait d savoir ce qui l'attendait', etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par exemple, des dispositions plus spcifiques, comme une prise en charge plus adapte des victimes par les forces de l'ordre forms notamment par des psychologues ds lors qu'elles se dclarent comme telles. Je veux bien que les preuves soient difficiles  tablir, le problme, c'est que tant que le suspect est prsum innocent, la victime est prsume menteuse. Il serait possible de faire les choses autrement, en reconnaissant d'office le statut de victime faute de preuve du contraire (tout en conservant la prsomption d'innocence pour le suspect).
> Et puis, de la mme manire qu'il y a eu des campagnes sur les violences conjugales il y a une quinzaine d'annes (qui ont d'ailleurs trs bien fonctionn quand on regarde la manire dont les violences conjugales sont perues aujourd'hui par le public), il pourrait y avoir des campagnes sur ce sujet galement, plus prcisment pour qu'on arrte de considrer qu'une fille qui sort seule le soir en mini jupe est, au pire en libre-service, au mieux inconsciente, qu'une femme qui accepte de prendre un verre chez un homme 'aurait d savoir ce qui l'attendait', etc.


OK. Je suis d'accord avec a. C'tait juste que je ne pensais qu'au cot lgislatif. videmment, il faut faire bouger les choses au niveau des mentalits. a commence par l'ducation nationale, et a va jusqu' des campagnes de sensibilisation. 
Et tu as raison qu'il faut des cellules spciales au niveau des commissariat et des gendarmeries avec des personnes spcialement formes  ce genre de situation.
Il faut aussi des centres d'accueil pour ces femmes et leurs enfants, afin de les mettre  l'abri. 
Et certainement tout un tas de choses auxquelles je ne pense pas...

----------


## ManusDei

> Par contre, je pense "comprendre" pourquoi elle s'attire une haine de la population.


Si je regarde ma gnration (et j'en fais partie, je parle pas que pour les autres), tout mec pass par le collge et le lyce a harcele une femme. Et si tu regardes les dfinitions de l'aggression sexuelle, tu vas pouvoir y ranger du monde aussi.

Va faire admettre  tous les mecs de plus de 30 ans qu'on est tous une partie du problme et que c'est pas uniquement quelques arabes pas vraiment franais dans les cits.
Tu vas en prendre plein la gueule.

PS : j'avais vu passer un tweet sur le sujet, qui disait que si on devait jecter tous les prsentateurs TV ou journalistes ayant harcel quelqu'un, il resterait qu'un mec d'Okapi pour prsenter le 20H.

----------


## Invit

> Si je regarde ma gnration (et j'en fais partie, je parle pas que pour les autres), tout mec pass par le collge et le lyce a harcele une femme. Et si tu regardes les dfinitions de l'aggression sexuelle, tu vas pouvoir y ranger du monde aussi.
> 
> Va faire admettre  tous les mecs de plus de 30 ans qu'on est tous une partie du problme et que c'est pas uniquement quelques arabes pas vraiment franais dans les cits.
> Tu vas en prendre plein la gueule.
> 
> PS : j'avais vu passer un tweet sur le sujet, qui disait que si on devait jecter tous les prsentateurs TV ou journalistes ayant harcel quelqu'un, il resterait qu'un mec d'Okapi pour prsenter le 20H.


Ah ouais carrment, tous les mecs ont harcels ...  ::weird::  N'ayons plus peur de rien ... Bah non dsol, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi... Dj, on rapporte tout au mot "sexuel" ici et si toi tu largis au harclement moral, a n'avait rien  voir avec le genre des personnes, le collge est trs dur pour plein de monde...
Donc non, je fais le bilan de mes annes collge / lyce, je n'ai jamais harcel sexuellement et encore moins agress sexuellement quelqu'un ...

Je vois pas du tout ce que les arabes pas vraiment franais viennent faire dans ce dbat ...  ::?:  La base, c'est l'affaire Wenstein, bien loin des banlieues franaises...

Et pour ton dernier tweet, et ? Ils ont qu' le faire et mme fermer la tl... C'est pas une excuse, au contraire, c'est ce genre de tweet... Comme c'est tout le monde, on laisse faire ? Et bien non, on dnonce... Et on vire tout le monde..

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mis  part du ct des fministes, qui commencent doucement  s'attirer la haine de la population pour une raison qui m'chappe


Dans la grande famille des fministes, il y a plein de courant diffrents, et les fministes qui passent dans les mdias ne sont pas les plus dou... (Tomber sur une vido de Marion Seclin c'est susceptible d'nerver du monde  ce qu'il parait, moi perso j'ai jamais essay ^^)




> Surtout que la trs grande majorit des affaires de viols et pdophilie se passe dans le cercle familiale...


Officiellement...
Il y a beaucoup de disparition d'enfants dont on entend pas parler... 
Haut dans plusieurs hirarchies il y a des personnes qui aident les rseaux pdophile (on sait qu'il y a eu des ministres pdophile par exemple).
Parfois la base fait bien son job (policier/gendarme) mais les dossiers finissent par tre bloqu en remontant.

Il y a une intervention de Roger Holeindre qui parle d'une histoire de pdophilie.

Dans le tas, y'en a peut tre qui ont t ramass par un rseau pdophile :
10 000 enfants migrants disparus en Europe : des ONG alertent




> Ah ouais carrment, tous les mecs ont harcels ...


Pour certaines femmes dire quelque chose du genre :
- Bonjour, je m'excuse de vous dranger, je voulais juste vous dire que vous tes vraiment trs belle, je vous souhaite de passer une bonne journe, aller salut !
- Bonjour, ton sweat  capuche te vas  ravir.
Est considr comme de l'harclement ou une agression, en tout cas ce n'est pas acceptable par certaine hystrique.

Alors que normalement si t'arrives et que tu dis "vous tes beau" / "vous tes belle" a fait a :

----------


## Invit

> Pour certaines femmes dire quelque chose du genre :
> - Bonjour, je m'excuse de vous dranger, je voulais juste vous dire que vous tes vraiment trs belle, je vous souhaite de passer une bonne journe, aller salut !
> - Bonjour, ton sweat  capuche te vas  ravir.
> Est considr comme de l'harclement ou une agression, en tout cas ce n'est pas acceptable par certaine hystrique.


Ouais bah j'ai jamais emmerd personne dans la rue donc c'est bon pour moi  :;): 

Aprs, je l'ai dit plus haut en ragissant  Conan Lord, oui, il y a des hystriques... 
N'empche que les hommes qui nous sortent "a va je la drague juste dans la rue". Car oui, faut arrter, un homme ne va pas aller voir une inconnue dans la rue pour lui dire tu es belle sans arrire pense...
La rue, c'est pas un lieu de rencontres... La personne peut tre ouverte  ce genre de choses mais elle a le droit d'tre ferm...

Et ceux qui vont me rpondre "Elle peut juste dire pas intresser et passer son chemin"... Oui oui, bah parlez un peu aux femmes pour comprendre... Entre ceux qui continuent... qui insultent, qui touchent, etc ...

Aprs, j'en viens  tre extrmiste et je suis pourtant pas une femme mais pre de famille... Un homme qui siffle une femme...  ::?:   :8O:  On est o l ? (1 an de prison ferme, a lui apprendra  ::aie:: )

J'ai mme entendu pour les jeunes actrices "Si elle voulait pas devenir clbre aussi..."  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> Pour certaines femmes dire quelque chose du genre :
> - Bonjour, je m'excuse de vous dranger, je voulais juste vous dire que vous tes vraiment trs belle, je vous souhaite de passer une bonne journe, aller salut !
> - Bonjour, ton sweat  capuche te vas  ravir.


J'ai connu quand j'tais plus jeune. Je ne me suis jamais fait harceler ni agresser, mais a, j'ai connu. Et je peux te dire que quand tu as 10 ou 15 mecs par soire qui viennent te dire que tu es belle et que tes yeux sont magnifiques, au bout d'un moment, pas besoin d'tre hystrique pour ne plus franchement tre sensible au compliment. Faut pas croire que c'est exceptionnel, c'est permanent. Et toute nana normalement constitue, mme sans maquillage et sans mini jupe, passe forcment par l quand elle sort le soir. Faut bien comprendre a, pour savoir pourquoi une fille s'nerve parce que tu lui as dit qu'elle tait belle, il faut comprendre que tu es probablement le 5e en une demi heure.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faut bien comprendre a, pour savoir pourquoi une fille s'nerve parce que tu lui as dit qu'elle tait belle, il faut comprendre que tu es probablement le 5e en une demi heure.


Non mais moi je suis trop timide pour aller aborder une inconnue.
Je prfre qu'on vienne vers moi alors que je ne sors pas (du coup ce n'est pas vraiment efficace comme stratgie...).

Je comprend que a peut tre trs lourd  la longue de se faire "draguer" n'importe comment par des lourds.
Mais il faut apprendre  les envoyer chier assez violemment (il y a un risque que le gars tombe amoureux par contre, y'en a plein qui veulent tre domin par une femme aujourd'hui). 

Il faudrait que je regarde le film pour matriser un peu le sujet, mais  ce qu'il parait dans 50 nuances de Gray, a parle d'un riche connard qui force une petite innocente  faire des choses qu'elle ne veut pas faire  la base (mais je raconte mal).
Et il ya  plein de jeunes femmes qui sont fans !
Si le type n'tait pas riche, ni beau, ce serait peut tre considr comme un viol.

Bon sinon dans un autre genre, apparemment dans les fraternits amricains, les femmes sont un peu considr comme des salopes :
Comment le viol est devenu un rituel dans les fraternits tudiantes



> Une fille sur cinq est victime dagression sexuelle sur les campus amricains titrait  The Guardian   la rentre 2014. Un chiffre alarmant quil faut additionner  un autre, tout aussi inquitant : les garons, membres dune fraternit sont quatre fois plus amens  commettre un viol que les autres. Et la rcente affaire de Brock Tuner, cet tudiant de Stanford accus d'avoir viol une jeune femme, vient remettre sur le tapis un problme trs ancr au sein de ces fraternits estudiantines : la ritualisation du viol.


Les tasuniens sont dgnr.
Il ne faut pas importer leur modle de culture. (dj que les magasins franais veulent faire un Black Friday en France...)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai connu quand j'tais plus jeune. Je ne me suis jamais fait harceler ni agresser, mais a, j'ai connu. Et je peux te dire que quand tu as 10 ou 15 mecs par soire qui viennent te dire que tu es belle et que tes yeux sont magnifiques, au bout d'un moment, pas besoin d'tre hystrique pour ne plus franchement tre sensible au compliment. Faut pas croire que c'est exceptionnel, c'est permanent. Et toute nana normalement constitue, mme sans maquillage et sans mini jupe, passe forcment par l quand elle sort le soir. Faut bien comprendre a, pour savoir pourquoi une fille s'nerve parce que tu lui as dit qu'elle tait belle, il faut comprendre que tu es probablement le 5e en une demi heure.


Ben, oui, mais, c'est parce que tu es belle et que tu as des yeux magnifiques... 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> Ben, oui, mais, c'est parce que tu es belle et que tu as des yeux magnifiques...


Sa compte le harclement sur un forum ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Ben, oui, mais, c'est parce que tu es belle et que tu as des yeux magnifiques...


Bizarrement, depuis que j'ai des gosses, je suis banale avec des yeux noisette. Parade ultime anti relou, jeunes filles, ne sortez jamais sans votre poupon en plastique !  ::lol:: 
(J'aurais d y penser avant.)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Par exemple, des dispositions plus spcifiques, comme une prise en charge plus adapte des victimes par les forces de l'ordre forms notamment par des psychologues ds lors qu'elles se dclarent comme telles. Je veux bien que les preuves soient difficiles  tablir, le problme, c'est que tant que le suspect est prsum innocent, la victime est prsume menteuse. Il serait possible de faire les choses autrement, en reconnaissant d'office le statut de victime faute de preuve du contraire (tout en conservant la prsomption d'innocence pour le suspect).
> Et puis, de la mme manire qu'il y a eu des campagnes sur les violences conjugales il y a une quinzaine d'annes (qui ont d'ailleurs trs bien fonctionn quand on regarde la manire dont les violences conjugales sont perues aujourd'hui par le public), il pourrait y avoir des campagnes sur ce sujet galement, plus prcisment pour qu'on arrte de considrer qu'une fille qui sort seule le soir en mini jupe est, au pire en libre-service, au mieux inconsciente, qu'une femme qui accepte de prendre un verre chez un homme 'aurait d savoir ce qui l'attendait', etc.


Oui, on pourrait. Mais si on le fait pour toutes les violences, toutes les victimes sans exception, a va coter un paquet, et les fministes ne sont pas plus presss que les autres de mettre la main au portefeuille ::aie:: . Sinon on peut restreindre a aux seules femmes qui se plaignent de violences par un homme, mais euh.....les femmes sont en sucre pour avoir besoin d'un traitement spcial? ::aie:: 

Pour info, l'aide aux victimes est habituellement laisse aux associations, avec tous les alas que cela implique.

Personellement, j'aimerais bien qu'on revienne sur la prsomption d'innocence en gnral: c'est totalement absurde de considrer qu'un lger doute raisonnable quivaut  une preuve disculpatoire. Et la police pourrait mieux servir les victimes en gnral (t'as dj essay de porter plainte?).

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah ouais carrment, tous les mecs ont harcels ...  N'ayons plus peur de rien ... Bah non dsol, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi... Dj, on rapporte tout au mot "sexuel" ici et si toi tu largis au harclement moral, a n'avait rien  voir avec le genre des personnes, le collge est trs dur pour plein de monde...
> Donc non, je fais le bilan de mes annes collge / lyce, je n'ai jamais harcel sexuellement et encore moins agress sexuellement quelqu'un ...


Je parle de harclement sexuel. Peut-tre que tu devrais revoir la dfinition.

Insister pour un bisou c'est du harclement sexuel par exemple.

----------


## halaster08

> Si je regarde ma gnration (et j'en fais partie, je parle pas que pour les autres), tout mec pass par le collge et le lyce a harcele une femme. Et si tu regardes les dfinitions de l'aggression sexuelle, tu vas pouvoir y ranger du monde aussi.


Je trouve que tu vas un peu loin l.
Est-ce qu'on peut vraiment de harclement sexuel entre deux ados en pleine pubert ? 
Est-ce que des tentatives, mmes maladroites, de drague d'un ado sont vraiment du harclement ?
A la limite au lyce les enfants sont cens tre dj un peu plus mature, mais au collge ...
Et mme dans ce cas l, je ne pense pas que tout les mecs ait harcel quelqu'un.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce que des tentatives, mmes maladroites, de drague d'un ado sont vraiment du harclement ?


a dpend du niveau de tolrance de la "victime" et du degr de l'agression (le nombre doccurrence, linsistance, tout a...)

Il y a large spectre, d'un ct il existe un petit nombre de femmes qui feraient un scandale si quelqu'un leur frlait l'paule et de l'autre il en a qui ne seraient pas excessivement choqu que quelqu'un leur touche les fesses.
a dpend galement de qui est la personne qui ralise l'agression.
a peut tre une situation de flirt.

Par exemple l'histoire d'Haziza, si c'est juste un petit gars louche qui coince une collgue dans un couloir puis qui lui pince une fesse, il n'y a peut tre pas de quoi faire un scandale nationale (si c'est arriv qu'une fois, qu'il a pas t trop lourd et que la victime la directement engueul).
Il aurait pu sentir l'ambiance et voir que c'tait inappropri...

----------


## ManusDei

> Je trouve que tu vas un peu loin l.
> Est-ce qu'on peut vraiment de harclement sexuel entre deux ados en pleine pubert ? 
> Est-ce que des tentatives, mmes maladroites, de drague d'un ado sont vraiment du harclement ?
> A la limite au lyce les enfants sont cens tre dj un peu plus mature, mais au collge ...


Lgalement, oui.




> Et mme dans ce cas l, je ne pense pas que tout les mecs ait harcel quelqu'un.


Admet que a sera tout de mme plus l'exception que la rgle.

----------


## halaster08

> Admet que a sera tout de mme plus l'exception que la rgle.


Bah non justement, je n'ai absolument aucun souvenir de harclement sexuel au collge/lyce qu'aurait subit ou fait subir mon cercle de connaissances de cette poque.
Du harclement moral oui (pour tout un tas de raison, pas forcment logique quand on y repense mais voil on tait jeune et con), mais sexuel non.

edit: 
Ca reste juste mon opinion, elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut, a moins d'avoir une tude scientifique l-dessus, je pense que chacun restera sur son ressenti.

----------


## Invit

> Je parle de harclement sexuel. Peut-tre que tu devrais revoir la dfinition.
> 
> Insister pour un bisou c'est du harclement sexuel par exemple.


Oui donc justement, si c'est sexuel, je confirme ce que j'ai dis.

La dfinition du site service public :




> Le harclement sexuel se caractrise par le fait d'imposer  une personne, de faon rpte, des propos ou comportements  connotation sexuelle qui :
> 
>     portent atteinte  sa dignit en raison de leur caractre dgradant ou humiliant,
>     ou crent  son encontre une situation intimidante, hostile ou offensante.
> 
> Est assimile au harclement sexuel toute forme de pression grave (mme non rpte) dans le but rel ou apparent d'obtenir un acte sexuel, au profit de l'auteur des faits ou d'un tiers.
> 
> Dans les 2 cas, le harclement sexuel est puni quels que soient vos liens avec l'auteur et sa victime mme en dehors du milieu professionnel (par un proche, voisin....)
> 
> ...


Donc non, je confirme, je n'ai jamais harcel... Et je doute toujours que ce soit la majorit.

----------


## Invit

> Bah non justement, je n'ai absolument aucun souvenir de harclement sexuel au collge/lyce qu'aurait subit ou fait subir mon cercle de connaissances de cette poque.
> Du harclement moral oui (pour tout un tas de raison, pas forcment logique quand on y repense mais voil on tait jeune et con), mais sexuel non.
> 
> edit: 
> Ca reste juste mon opinion, elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut, a moins d'avoir une tude scientifique l-dessus, je pense que chacun restera sur son ressenti.


Je rejoins ton edit.

La frontire est trs mince et dj beaucoup d'adulte n'arrivent pas  comprendre...
La dfinition peut mme tre sujet  interprtation et c'est le rle du juge...

Je doute compltement qu'un juge collera l'tiquette d'harceleur  un adolescent qui rclament (2 ? 3 fois ? insister ?) un bisous  une fille de 11 ans sans contrainte physique ou psychologique, etc... Juste de la drague d'enfant rat...
Par contre, un employeur qui rclame 1 seule fois un bisous, bah c'est direct...

A aucun moment, tu ne jugeras de la mme manire...

----------


## Invit

> Personellement, j'aimerais bien qu'on revienne sur la prsomption d'innocence en gnral: *c'est totalement absurde de considrer qu'un lger doute raisonnable quivaut  une preuve disculpatoire*.


Ce n'est pas le cas. Un juge peut te dclarer coupable avec un lger doute raisonnable sans problmes (les antcdents ne manquent pas). Prsomption d'innocence.

----------


## halaster08

> un* lger* doute *raisonnable*


Il n'y a que moi que a choque ces deux adjectifs sur le mme mot ?
Si le doute est raisonnable il ne peu pas tre lger en mme temps et inversement, non?

----------


## Invit

> Il n'y a que moi que a choque ces deux adjectifs sur le mme mot ?
> Si le doute est raisonnable il ne peu pas tre lger en mme temps et inversement, non?


Ah ? J'ai le cerveau un peu flap flap du vendredi, mais je ne vois pas. Il ne serait pas raisonnable d'avoir un lger doute ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce n'est pas le cas. Un juge peut te dclarer coupable avec un lger doute raisonnable sans problmes (les antcdents ne manquent pas). Prsomption d'innocence.


Les antcdents ne manquent effectivement pas: cela s'appelle les erreurs judiciaires. Pour la petite histoire, aux USA quand l'analyse ADN est devenue frquente on a dcouvert tout d'un coup que 8% des condamns  mort taient innocents (innocents au sense il a t prouv sans l'ombre d'un doute que quelqu'un d'autre tait coupable, et eux n'avaient rien  voir avec les crimes pours lesquels ils taient condamns). On n'a pas tendu ce genre de rouverture massive de dossiers aux crimes de moindre importance; mais il n'est pas draisonnable de penser que globalement environ un condamn sur dix doit tre innocent. Ce n'est pas le pays des bisounours et la justice n'est pas parfaite.

Au passage, que ce soit en France ou chez moi, ce n'est habituellement pas un juge qui condamne mais un jury. Le juge prside les dbats et prononce la sentence, mais le jury determine la culpabilit. C'est vrait qu'en France la phrase "au-del de tout doute raisonnable" n'apparait pas dans la loi, cependant, il est admis que le niveau de preuve requis est quivalent aujourd'hui. Un accus est prsum innocent jusqu' preuve du contraire. S'il n'est que probablement coupable, ce n'est pas totalement prouv et il reste prsum innocent aux yeux de la loi. Ce qui est,  mon sens, problmatique car on met au mme niveau un coupable probable (mais non certain) et un innocent prouv.

En termes concrets, c'est pour cela qu'Harvey Weinstein par exemple risque de n'avoir aucune  (ou peu de) consquence(s) pnale. Les faits sont pour la plupart vieux, il n'y a pas assez de preuves materielles pour un tribunal et puis, soyons honntes: la loi est faite pour les atteintes entre pairs et prend mal en compte l'autorit d'un patron sur ses employes (ce dont abusait Weinstein). Weinstein a probablement outrepass les limites, personne je crois n'en doute, mais ce n'est pas demontrable "par A+B". Ce qui n'empche pas les accusations d'avoir un effet social assez devastateur, cependant.




> Il n'y a que moi que a choque ces deux adjectifs sur le mme mot ?
> Si le doute est raisonnable il ne peu pas tre lger en mme temps et inversement, non?


Non. La loi exige la certitude, la preuve formelle de la culpabilit pour envoyer quelqu'un en prison (en thorie, dans la pratique il y a assez courament des erreurs judiciaires c.f. plus haut). Exprim en probabilits, un doute raisonnable peut tre 10% de chances d'innocence ou 95% ( 100% ce n'est plus un doute, c'est une certitude d'innocence). Donc tous les prsums innocents ne devraient pas, selon moi, tre traits pareils.

----------


## halaster08

> Ah ? J'ai le cerveau un peu flap flap du vendredi, mais je ne vois pas. Il ne serait pas raisonnable d'avoir un lger doute ?


C'est peut tre moi, la semaine a t dure.
Mais pour moi un doute raisonnable comme son nom l'indique c'est bas sur la raison / la logique et c'est quelque chose que je ne considre pas comme lger.

----------


## Ryu2000

Affaire Weinstein: Pamela Anderson affirme que les victimes n'ont pas d'excuse



> Abuse sexuellement dans sa jeunesse, Pamela Ander*son est revenue sur sa longue culpabilit aprs ce traumatisme. Et elle a estim que son pass lui avait permis daffronter les prdateurs sexuels tout au long de sa carrire.  Jai appris  ne plus jamais me mettre dans ce genre de situation. Quand je suis arrive  Holly*wood, jai eu beaucoup doffres. Des auditions prives, des choses qui navaient pas de sens . Elle a ajout avoir seulement fait preuve de  bon sens  : * Nallez jamais dans une chambre dhtel seule. Si quelquun ouvre la porte vtu dun peignoir, partez.*


Son conseil sur le peignoir aurait pu viter  Nafissatou Diallo de se faire violer, cela dit quand t'es une femme de mnage t'es peut tre oblig de voir des clients en peignoir...



> Ayant crois Harvey Weinstein au cours de sa carrire, Pamela Anderson na pas t surprise quand le scandale a clat :  *Ctait une chose que tout le monde savait, prcise-t-elle. Certains producteurs et certaines personnes  Hollywood sont des gens  viter en priv*. Vous savez ce qui va vous arriver si vous allez dans une chambre dhtel, seule. 
> 
> Quand la prsentatrice de lmission, Megyn Kelly, lui a rtorqu que* les actrices victimes dagressions sexuelles avaient souvent t envoyes voir Harvey Weinstein par leur agent*, Pamela Ander*son a rtorqu que ces derniers auraient d envoyer  quelquun avec elles . Elle a estim :  Je pense juste quil y a des faons simples dy remdier. Ce nest pas une excuse.  Et a ainsi dclench une norme polmique

----------


## Invit

Quelle misre de lire a...
Depuis qu'elle dfend la cause animale et la plante, on aurait pu penser qu'elle tait finalement pas si bte, et puis tu tombes sur a...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelle misre de lire a...


Ouais mais d'un ct, puisqu'Hollywood fonctionne rellement comme a, autant que les jeunes acteurs et actrices fassent attention...
C'est difficile de faire confiance aux producteurs, ralisateurs, acteurs, agents, etc. (il y a peut tre des agents qui savaient pertinemment du danger que reprsentait une visite chez Weinstein et ils ont envoy leur acteur en ayant conscience du risque)

Tu peux tomber sur un Weinstein, un Polanski, un James Toback, un Brett Ratner, un Terry Richardson, etc...

Je me fais du soucis pour le cast de Stranger Things.
 Stranger Things  et le dbat sur l hypersexualisation  des trs jeunes actrices



> Millie Bobby Brown, Eleven dans la srie Stranger Things, est devenue une star  13 ans. A peine adolescente, elle ne compte plus les couvertures de magazines et les shootings prestigieux. Sa jeunesse est dailleurs en partie un argument marketing, il suffit de lire le dernier Officiel et sa  une  sur  Millie Bobby Brown, 13 ans, llue de la mode  :


Parce qu'il y a pas mal de pdophile dans le milieu...

----------


## Invit

> Ouais mais d'un ct, puisqu'Hollywood fonctionne rellement comme a, autant que les jeunes acteurs et actrices fassent attention...
> C'est difficile de faire confiance aux producteurs, ralisateurs, acteurs, agents, etc. (il y a peut tre des agents qui savaient pertinemment du danger que reprsentait une visite chez Weinstein et ils ont envoy leur acteur en ayant conscience du risque)
> 
> Tu peux tomber sur un Weinstein, un Polanski, un James Toback, un Brett Ratner, un Terry Richardson, etc...


C'est pas a le problme, le problme est simple, ce qu'elle dit, c'est exactement comme ceux qui disent qu'une femme en jupe l'a bien cherch quand elle se fait violer...
En plus, elle r-crit l'histoire, dans le lot, beaucoup taient jeunes et ne connaissait ni le monde du cinma, ni la rputation de Weinstein...
Et si Pamela Anderson le savait, elle pouvait trs bien le dnoncer  l'poque...

De plus, elle a commenc par tre playmate, elle s'est fait connatre comme a. Derrire, Alerte  Malibu o elle court en maillot de bain 80% de chaque pisode... Derrire, les affaires Sextape...
Donc oui, par son histoire, je ne doute pas un seul instant qu'elle ait eu l'habitude des pervers & co... De l,  se comparer indirectement  une nana qui a pris des cours de thtre et qui voit la chance de sa vie  rencontrer un grand producteur hollywoodien... (peut-tre mme en dbarquant de l'autre bout de la plante)
Et pour rappel, ce n'est pas une chambre Formule 1 ... Les Weinsten et compagnie sont toujours en voyage dans des htels un peu partout... Et Weinsten tait connu, ce n'est pas une audition prive avec un inconnu  l'arrire d'une bote de strip-tease (pour caricaturer...)
Sans parler du fait qu'elle a t abus jeune donc forcment, sa faon de penser a chang... son attitude, etc...

Donc non, son discours est stupide et mme si on va dire aux femmes de ne pas sortir seul tard le soir, a n'enlve pas que ce sont des victimes et que si, elles ont tout les excuses possibles...
Quand ce sont des hommes qui sortent de tel connerie, on peut se dire ok ce ne sont pas des femmes et ils ne savent pas vraiment ce que c'est... (c'est mon cas donc je ne juge pas, au contraire...).
Par contre des femmes... Et en plus l, une femme qui a t abus...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas a le problme, le problme est simple, ce qu'elle dit, c'est exactement comme ceux qui disent qu'une femme en jupe l'a bien cherch quand elle se fait violer...
> En plus, elle r-crit l'histoire, dans le lot, beaucoup taient jeunes et ne connaissait ni le monde du cinma, ni la rputation de Weinstein...


Ouais dire "Si vous vous tes fait agresser, c'est de votre faute pour avoir rencontr la mauvaise personne dans les mauvaises conditions" a ne marche pas.
Mais l a pourrait tre un message pour les nouveaux "Vous ferez gaffe ya un paquet de violeur dans le milieu et on va un peu vous forcer  faire des choses contre une promesse de job".

BOB WEINSTEIN, FRRE DE HARVEY, ACCUS DE HARCLEMENT SEXUEL  SON TOUR




> Et si Pamela Anderson le savait, elle pouvait trs bien le dnoncer  l'poque...


Non parce que Weinstein emploi plein d'agents du Mossad pour dissuader ceux qui veulent parler.
Personne n'a envie d'avoir  faire  des types du Mossad...




> Les Weinsten et compagnie sont toujours en voyage dans des htels un peu partout... Et Weinsten tait connu, ce n'est pas une audition prive avec un inconnu  l'arrire d'une bote de strip-tease


Au moins maintenant tous les acteurs et actrices savent qu'il faut se mfier mmes des riches et puissants (gnralement c'est eux les pires vu qu'ils se sentent au dessus des lois).
Un ralisateur reconnu peut droguer et violer des enfants.
C'est dangereux comme milieu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Alexandra Lamy :  Se faire peloter sur un plateau a toujours exist 



> Lutter avec le sourire. Interroge cette semaine par le magazine   Tl Star , Alexandra Lamy prend  son tour position sur le harclement sexuel dans le monde du cinma, se rjouissant que les langues se dlient enfin :  a fait deux mille ans que les femmes se taisent, alors, forcment aujourd'hui, c'est prs d'une sur deux, touche par le harclement ou le viol, qui s'exprime. Il faut que la parole se libre pour qu'on arrive enfin  se faire respecter . L'actrice ajoute :  *On a toute vcu ce genre de situation et j'ai envie de dire aux actrices dbutantes de ne pas se laisser impressionner et de se protger le plus possible* .

----------


## Ryu2000

Celles et ceux qui ont "bris le silence" dsigns "personnalits de l'anne 2017" par le Time



> La vido ralise par le Time  cette occasion montre aussi *l'actrice Rose McGowan, qui a trs tt dnonc les agissements de Harvey Weinstein*, sa collgue de la srie "Charmed" Alyssa Milano, qui a lanc le mot-cl "#MeToo", la journaliste Megyn Kelly, mais aussi des hommes comme le ralisateur Blaise Lipman ou l'acteur Terry Crews.
> 
> Une Franaise figure aussi parmi ces "briseurs de silence" ( partir de 4:06): Sandra Muller, journaliste franaise vivant  New York, et initiatrice du mouvement "#BalanceTonPorc" sur Twitter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Une 4e victime prsume accuse James Levine dagressions sexuelles



> Ils sont dsormais quatre  accuser publiquement James Levine dagressions sexuelles. Le lundi 4 dcembre, le New York Times a publi le tmoignage dune nouvelle victime prsume du chef dorchestre. *Albin Ifsich, violoniste, avait 20 ans lorsquil aurait subi les premires agressions du chef d'orchestre, en 1968*. Etudiant, il participait  un programme dt dans le Michigan, en prsence de James Levine, dont la carrire senvolait. Par la suite, *Albin Ifsich dclare avoir t victime dautres agressions , pendant plusieurs annes, lorsquil a rejoint un groupe de jeunes musiciens qui vivait avec James Levine*,  Cleveland et  New York.
> 
> Ce tmoignage est similaire  celui de James Lestock. *Le violoncelliste rapporte avoir t abus sexuellement par le chef ce mme t dans le Michigan*, puis au sein de la communaut de jeunes musiciens cre autour de lui.

----------


## Ryu2000

La fille de Woody Allen dplore de ne pas tre coute



> Dylan Farrow est la fille de Woody Allen et Mia Farrow, et elle accuse son pre davoir abus delle quand elle tait enfant. Cela fait plusieurs dcennies quelle dnonce son comportement, sans que a ait une rpercussion, contrairement  Harvey Weinstein, producteur dchu suite aux dnonciations de plusieurs femmes.
> (...)
> Elle ajoute :  *Le systme a march pour Harvey Weinstein pendant des dcennies, et il marche encore pour [Woody] Allen. Pourquoi [Woody] Allen a-t-il t pargn par la rvolution #metoo ?*

----------


## Invit

On comprend mieux pourquoi Woody trouvait a triste pour Weinstein  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> On comprend mieux pourquoi Woody trouvait a triste pour Weinstein


Les grands ralisateurs reoivent toujours beaucoup de soutient.
Le plus impressionnant c'est avec Polanski :
Les artistes se mobilisent pour la libration de Polanski

Du bon ct de la barricade : quand BHL faisait l'loge de Weinstein pour sa dfense de Polanski



> Bernard-Henri Lvy a soulign quHarvey Weinstein fit partie des rares Amricains qui, au moment du lynchage de Roman Polanski, furent du bon ct de la barricade


Finkielkraut dfend Polanski :  treize ans, "ce n'tait pas une enfant"
Frdric Mitterrand : Polanski est "jet en pture pour une histoire qui n'a pas de sens"

===
Autre histoire :
Accus de viols et d'agressions sexuelles, Georges Tron promet de "balancer" lors de son procs



> Dans cet entretien, *Georges Tron rfute l'information selon laquelle 40 femmes ont rvl avoir eu un massage des pieds de sa part, sans forcment l'avoir demand*. "En ralit, huit ou neuf personnes dont mes deux accusatrices dclarent avoir t gnes par ma pratique de la rflexologie", assure le maire de Draveil. Ce dernier, rfutant le terme de "ftichiste des pieds", ajoute que ses "'patientes', - le terme est impropre puisquil y avait des hommes, je le rpte, ont entre 24 et 75 ans et des physiques trs diffrents".

----------


## Ryu2000

Encore des histoires bien sordides  propos de Weinstein :
"Il tait mon monstre", Salma Hayek accuse  son tour Harvey Weinstein et livre un tmoignage glaant



> L'actrice raconte galement comment Harvey Weintein a russi  obtenir ce qu'il voulait d'elle, sur le tournage du film "Frida": une scne lesbienne, nue, avec une autre actrice.
> 
> "Pour la premire et dernire fois de ma carrire, j'ai eu une crise de panique: mon corps a commenc  trembler de faon incontrlable, mon souffle tait court et j'ai commenc  pleurer et pleurer, incapable de m'arrter.(...) c'tait parce que j'tais nue avec elle *POUR Harvey Weinstein*, le problme. Mais je ne pouvais pas le dire."
> 
> De son ct, Harvey Weinstein "ne se souvient pas d'avoir mis la pression sur Salma" pour qu'elle tourne cette scne "et n'tait pas l au moment du le tournage", a assur la porte-parole de l'ancien magnat d'Hollywood.
> 
> Plus d'une centaine de femmes, des actrices pour la plupart, ont rapport depuis dbut octobre avoir t harceles ou agresses sexuellement par Harvey Weinstein.


===
Polanski fait l'actualit galement :
Roman Polanski accus de viol : la Police de Los Angeles ouvre une enqute



> Aussitt, le cinaste, g de 84 ans, avait rfut les faits via un communiqu de son avocat, dont voici quelques extraits : "*M. Roman Polanski conteste formellement les accusations de Mme Barnard concernant des faits de 1975 alors qu'elle avait dix an*s", peut-on lire. "Les seuls faits qu'on peut lui reprocher sont ceux qui concernent Samantha Geimer qu'il a reconnus ds sa premire audition il y a quarante ans [...]".
> 
> En marge de cette enqute, l'avocat de Polanski a embauch un enquteur pour interviewer les proches de la plaignante. Et ce dernier d'ajouter : "Je crois quune enqute comptente de la police de Los Angeles prouvera que toute cette histoire est fausse".

----------


## ddoumeche

> On comprend mieux pourquoi Woody trouvait a triste pour Weinstein


Solidarit tribale et entre artistes.

----------


## Ryu2000

On vient de me rappeller cette histoire de 2016 :
Fellations, nudit... rvlations graves sur les castings de Jean-Marc Morandini



> Tous ces aspirants comdiens ont t contacts par cette fameuse "Catherine" et les consignes taient simples: les candidats devaient lui envoyer par mail "une prsentation, un monologue et une improvisation de scne de vestiaire o ils doivent jouer nus", rapporte lhebdomadaire.
> 
> Quentin, l'un des acteurs, s'excute, mais prend soin pour les scnes de vestiaire de cadrer "au dessus de la ceinture". Ce qui n'a pas du tout plu  "Catherine" qui s'est permise d'insister par mail: "Vous tes le seul acteur que lon na pas vu nu. Je peux vous demander une photo de nu pour le dossier ou a vous drange?" Quentin n'est pas le seul dans ce cas, les autres reoivent les mmes consignes. Mais au fil des discussions avec les comdiens, les suggestions vont aller vraiment plus loin.  l'endroit d'un autre acteur, "Catherine" va mme suggrer d'envoyer une scne de masturbation (non simule) au motif que "c'est intressant de voir les limites de chacun".
> (...)
> Puis il sera question de savoir s'il est enclin "de faire a avec JM". "Catherine" insistera avec un argument imparable: c'est une "star tl et radio". Une autre fois, la directrice de casting demandera  l'un des acteurs de venir avec son frre de 14 ans, l'invitant au passage  envoyer une vido d'eux deux: "*Si vous voulez vous masturber en vous approchant par exemple. a peut vous amuser, et lui aussi?*"


Ceux qui ont du pouvoir essaient d'en profiter pour forcer des jeunes  faire des choses...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le chef d'orchestre suisse Charles Dutoit souponn de harclement sexuel



> Quatre femmes laccusent de les avoir agresses sexuellement aux Etats-Unis. Consquence: les orchestres symphoniques de San Francisco et de Boston ne veulent plus collaborer avec lui.
> (...)
> Elles lui reprochent notamment de les avoir retenues physiquement, davoir mis sa langue dans leur bouche et de stre coll  elles. Les faits se seraient produits de 1985  2010 dans plusieurs villes amricaines.
> (...)
> Ces accusations suivent celles qui avaient dj touch un autre chef d'orchestre clbre, James Levine, accus de harclement sexuel au dbut dcembre. Plusieurs chanteurs et musiciens interrogs par AP ont dnonc une culture de comportements sexuels abusifs dans le milieu de la musique classique, longtemps tolre par les personnes en position d'autorit.
> 
> Depuis lclatement de laffaire Harvey Weinstein en octobre, dinnombrables scandales autour daccusations de harclement, dagression, voire de viol ont clat et touchent, outre le cinma, dautres secteurs (mdias, politique) dans de nombreux pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne savais pas mettre a o, du coup c'est hors sujet, mais il fallait bien en parler...

Fte du nouvel an  Berlin: les autorits mettront en place un espace scuris ddi aux femmes



> Cette mesure survient alors que deux ans auparavant *des centaines de femmes en Allemagne avaient t victimes d'agressions sexuelles voire de viols, notamment dans la ville de Cologne (o 650 agressions avaient t signales)*, il y a deux ans, lors de la Saint-Sylvestre. 120 suspects pour la plupart originaires du Maroc ou d'Algrie avaient t identifis au cours des semaines ultrieures.


La news de l'poque c'tait a :
Agressions sexuelles: que s'est-il pass  Cologne le soir du Nouvel An?



> Il s'agit d'une affaire qui pourrait conforter les opposants  l'accueil de migrants en Allemagne. La nuit du rveillon de la Saint-Sylvestre a t marque par une srie d'agressions  l'encontre de femmes aux abords de la gare centrale de Cologne,  l'ouest de l'Allemagne.
> 
> Depuis vendredi dernier, 90 d'entre elles ont port plainte pour des faits allant du harclement  au moins un viol. D'autres pourraient suivre, croit savoir le chef de la police locale. Selon Wolfgang Albers, *les policiers intervenus ce soir-l font tat "dans leur trs large majorit de jeunes hommes, gs de 18  35 ans, apparemment d'origine arabe ou nord-africaine", un constat corrobor par les descriptions des victimes*. Une dizaine de plaintes de ce type a galement t recueillie  Hambourg, au nord du pays.


Avant Merkel disait "On va accueillir des millions de rfugis, ils sont tous ingnieurs ou docteurs les types, a va tre bien. Ce sont des familles qui fuient la guerre".
Aprs les allemands se sont rendu compte que les rfugis c'tait surtout des jeunes hommes sans qualification qui venaient d'Afrique ou d'Afghanistan.
Du coup elle a un peu back dash au niveau de laccueil des rfugis, parce qu'il y a eu des problmes en Allemagne et qu'elle avait besoin de garder des gens prt  voter encore pour elle.
Pourtant les Allemands sont cens triller un peu comme les anglais.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne savais pas mettre a o, du coup c'est hors sujet, mais il fallait bien en parler...
> 
> Fte du nouvel an  Berlin: les autorits mettront en place un espace scuris ddi aux femmes
> 
> 
> La news de l'poque c'tait a :
> Agressions sexuelles: que s'est-il pass  Cologne le soir du Nouvel An?
> 
> 
> ...


Et si tu avais suivis l'histoire, tes jeunes hommes d'origine nord-africaine ou maghrbine, ils habitaient en Allemagne depuis un moment, donc qu'ils n'avaient rien  voir avec des migrants / rfugis de Syrie...

Les rfugis surtout des jeunes hommes sans qualification ? La aussi, tu ne dois te renseigner que du ct des anti-migrants, car le contraire a dj t constat. La rpartition de diplms parmi les rfugis est la mme, voir est suprieure  celle des pays accueillants.

Et encore une fois (exprs je pense), tu mlanges tout entre les rfugis de Syrie, et les migrants (pour diverses raisons) des autres pays.


Mais sinon oui, en effet, c'tait compltement hors sujet. Ca aurait pu tre dans le sujet, si tu avais rebondi sur l'article avec ces histoires de zones scurises pour les femmes et que tu tais rest sur la partie "agression sexuelle", mais non, tu prfre en remettre une couche sur l'Allemagne, les migrants, et le tri  faire. Manquait plus qu'une petite phrase sur l'UE pour avoir la bouilli habituelle que tu rptes en boucle ici.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne savais pas mettre a o, du coup c'est hors sujet, mais il fallait bien en parler...
> 
> Fte du nouvel an  Berlin: les autorits mettront en place un espace scuris ddi aux femmes


Bah, tu pouvais aussi bien le garder dans un coin, sans te sentir oblig de le publier, hein, parce que franchement, tu nous as fait des semaines de posts  la mode "Voici", "Gala" et autres navrances, voil maintenant que tu descends encore un cran plus bas...

Alors parlons-en (quel dbut d'anne... ::roll:: ) : mettre en place un espace scuris pour les femmes juste pour fter le nouvel an ? Mais "ils" vont bien se rendre compte qu'effectivement, il n'y a pas eu d'agressions dans cet espace.
Est-ce  dire que l'anne prochaine "ils" vont multiplier ces espaces ?
Et que donc les annes suivantes ces espaces vont se rpandre  d'autres dates (fte nationale par ex.) / d'autres lieux (discothques, cinoches, etc.) ?
Et que dans 50 ans il n'y aura plus que des espaces doubles partout, des villes coupes en deux avec d'un ct les mles et de l'autre les femelles ?
C'est a la vie  venir ? Des bus bisexus ? Des trains avec des voitures mles et des voitures femelles ? Et pour les avions ? Chacun son vol ?
On est vraiment gouverns par des dbiles, qui feraient mieux de se proccuper de faire en sorte que ceux qui sont si mal chez eux actuellement s'y sentent mieux, a serait quand mme plus simple.


Et d'un autre ct, les mecs quand ils dbarquent ici, je comprends qu'ils aient le feu entre les jambes : il m'est arriv par hasard de zapper un peu au hasard dans l'aprme et de tomber sur des missions pleines de bombasses et de bimbos tous appts dehors presque offerts  qui veut les prendre, et si les mecs ils n'ont vu que a  la tloche ils se sont peut-tre imagins que c'tait comme a partout ici...
C'est notre faute, quoi, et nous n'avons que ce que nous mritons.





> Pourtant les Allemands sont cens *triller* un peu comme les anglais.


Ah, alors l j'ai du mal, beaucoup de mal, d'autant plus que la seule dfinition que je trouve ne colle pas trop avec ce que tu racontes :


Et comme ce verbe existe, ton correcteur orthographique n'a pas bronch, et moi je me mets  la place de quelqu'un de l'autre bout du monde qui aime bien lire en franais mais ne matrise pas toutes les subtilits de la langue, normal il n'est pas natif d'ici, et qu'est-ce qu'il comprend  ta phrase si les francophones de naissance ne la comprennent pas ?
Si tu pouvais arrter de rpandre tes trons orthographiques et grammaticaux, a serait bien, je te rappelle que tu as sign un engagement  respecter les rgles du forum, rgles que tu conchies allgrement  chacun de tes posts...
De l  dire que tu mprises les lecteurs, il n'y a qu'un tout petit pas que je n'ai pas honte de franchir, et hop !

----------


## ManusDei

> Alors parlons-en (quel dbut d'anne...) : mettre en place un espace scuris pour les femmes juste pour fter le nouvel an ? Mais "ils" vont bien se rendre compte qu'effectivement, il n'y a pas eu d'agressions dans cet espace.
> Est-ce  dire que l'anne prochaine "ils" vont multiplier ces espaces ?
> Et que donc les annes suivantes ces espaces vont se rpandre  d'autres dates (fte nationale par ex.) / d'autres lieux (discothques, cinoches, etc.) ?


La premire fois que a a t mis en place en Allemagne c'tait en 2003  l'Oktoberfest (c'est pas nouveau). 
Donc t trankille on va pouvoir continu  se mlenger.

PS : le site de l'association qui gre l'espace scuris chaque anne depuis 2017  l'Oktoberfest https://sicherewiesn.de/wordpress/de/startseite/

----------


## Ryu2000

> tes jeunes hommes d'origine nord-africaine ou maghrbine, ils habitaient en Allemagne depuis un moment, donc qu'ils n'avaient rien  voir avec des migrants / rfugis de Syrie...


C'est le traitement mdiatique.
La police et les mdias ont masqu le fait que les agresseurs c'tait principalement des nouveaux migrants. (laccueil des migrants doit forcment toujours tre montr de faon positive)
Les allemands d'origine maghrbine sont intgr et ne violent pas des femmes dans la rue...
Alors que les nouveaux migrants ne sont pas habitus au mode de vie allemand.




> Mais sinon oui, en effet, c'tait compltement hors sujet.


Ben a va, a parle d'agression sexuelle quand mme...




> Si tu pouvais arrter de rpandre tes trons orthographiques et grammaticaux, a serait bien


Nous n'avons pas tous le niveau de Bernard Pivot, je n'ai pas fais exprs de choisir le mauvais verbe...
J'ai toujours eu 0 en dicte, j'essaie de faire des efforts, mais comme je ne connais pas les rgles de la grammaire ce n'est pas vident de progresser.
On peut globalement comprendre ce que je dis.




> Manquait plus qu'une petite phrase sur l'UE pour avoir la bouilli habituelle que tu rptes en boucle ici.


Vous faites bien de me le rappeler, j'avais oubli que je n'aimais pas l'UE !
a fait beaucoup trop longtemps que je n'ai pas critiqu l'UE, je me disais bien qu'il me manquait quelque chose.
Merci  :;): 




> Alors parlons-en (quel dbut d'anne...) : mettre en place un espace scuris pour les femmes juste pour fter le nouvel an ? Mais "ils" vont bien se rendre compte qu'effectivement, il n'y a pas eu d'agressions dans cet espace.
> Est-ce  dire que l'anne prochaine "ils" vont multiplier ces espaces ?


C'est effectivement une trs mauvaise solution.
Mais bon c'est  la mode actuellement, par exemple depuis qu'il existe une menace terroriste l'arme est prsente  chaque vnement publique.

L'tat essaie de diminuer les symptmes, alors qu'il faudrait s'occuper de la source.
On se focalise trop sur les consquences alors que nous devrions nous occuper des causes.
Pourquoi y a-t-il a eu beaucoup d'agressions sexuelles en Allemagne ?

----------


## Invit

> Et d'un autre ct, les mecs quand ils dbarquent ici, je comprends qu'ils aient le feu entre les jambes : il m'est arriv par hasard de zapper un peu au hasard dans l'aprme et de tomber sur des missions pleines de bombasses et de bimbos tous appts dehors presque offerts  qui veut les prendre, et si les mecs ils n'ont vu que a  la tloche ils se sont peut-tre imagins que c'tait comme a partout ici...
> C'est notre faute, quoi, et nous n'avons que ce que nous mritons.


Ouais justement, je vois le problme  l'envers moi...

Justement, nous avons ce que nous mritons quand des gens n'arrivent pas  faire la distinction entre "le monde de la TV", des nanas qui sont l juste pour faire de la tune, avoir un semblant de notorit *et* des nanas dans la ralit ...

La pornographie rend pervers sexuel... Les jeux vidos rendent violent... etc... etc...  ::?: 

Le problme, a restera toujours l'ducation... Ce sont nos codes qui font que nous ne pouvons pas nous balader  poil... Le jour o les femmes pourront se balader nue dans la rue sans tre trait de salope et viol... On aura enfin rsolu le problme...  ::?:

----------


## Jipt

> Le jour o les *femmes* pourront se balader nue dans la rue sans tre trait de salope et viol... On aura enfin rsolu le problme...


Non !
Le jour o les *individus* de cette plante pourront se balader y vivre [_se balader_ a fait un peu exhibition] nus sans que les femelles ne soient traites de salope et violes...
Tu vois la diffrence ?
Maintenant, rapport au fonctionnement des espces animales, il me semble que pour les femelles ce n'est pas toujours une partie de plaisir. Bah, c'est la loi de la Vie qui a besoin d'elles (et des mles qui font ce qu'il faut avec) pour se perptuer.




> J'ai *toujours eu 0* en dicte, j'essaie de faire des efforts, mais comme je ne connais pas les rgles de la grammaire ce n'est pas vident de progresser.


 partir du moment o tu sais a, la moindre des politesses vis--vis des lecteurs serait de t'abstenir de te rpandre sans retenue ni contrle.




> On peut globalement comprendre ce que je dis.


Que tu crois.
Perso quand je me retrouve sur des forums techniques, j'ai bien la preuve par a + b qu'une mauvaise orthographe rend les phrases incomprhensibles.
Parce que si tu as toujours eu 0 en dicte, tu n'es pas le seul de par ce vaste monde, hlas.
D'o les incomprhensions dans tous les sens.

a veut dire quoi, _Pourtant les Allemands sont cens triller excuter un trille un peu comme les anglais._ ?  ::koi:: 
On est au concert ?  l'opra ?
Plus la majuscules  _Allemands_ et pas  _anglais_, ce qui a deux significations diffrentes, eh oui... Pour prendre une image, c'est comme si tu comparais des disques [durs de stockage de donnes] avec des disques [lancs lors d'une discipline olympique], tu vois le truc ?
En rsum, phrase imbitable, dsol.

----------


## Invit

> Non !
> Le jour o les *individus* de cette plante pourront se balader y vivre [_se balader_ a fait un peu exhibition] nus sans que les femelles ne soient traites de salope et violes...
> Tu vois la diffrence ?
> Maintenant, rapport au fonctionnement des espces animales, il me semble que pour les femelles ce n'est pas toujours une partie de plaisir. Bah, c'est la loi de la Vie qui a besoin d'elles (et des mles qui font ce qu'il faut avec) pour se perptuer.


On parle du harclement sexuel et pour l'instant, ce ne sont que des exemples de femmes car c'est la trs trs grande majorit...
Donc oui je dis "femmes" et non "individus", la diffrence m'importe peu dans ce dbat... Cela ajouterait les hommes automatiquement...

Sauf qu'on est justement cens tre plus volu que les autres espces...  ::?:

----------


## Jipt

> Sauf qu'on est justement cens tre plus volu que les autres espces...


Du bte et strict point de vue de la technologie, et en ayant une vision  court terme et  faible angle de champ, c'est ce qui se dit dans les "milieux autoriss", histoire d'essayer de nous le faire croire ("ils" doivent y avoir un intrt).

Mais quand on voit ce qu'on fait de la plante qui nous hberge, franchement, permets-moi d'en douter...

----------


## Invit

> Du bte et strict point de vue de la technologie, et en ayant une vision  court terme et  faible angle de champ, c'est ce qui se dit dans les "milieux autoriss", histoire d'essayer de nous le faire croire ("ils" doivent y avoir un intrt).
> 
> Mais quand on voit ce qu'on fait de la plante qui nous hberge, franchement, permets-moi d'en douter...


Tu noteras l'utilisation du mot "censer"  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est le traitement mdiatique.
> La police et les mdias ont masqu le fait que les agresseurs c'tait principalement des nouveaux migrants. (laccueil des migrants doit forcment toujours tre montr de faon positive)
> Les allemands d'origine maghrbine sont intgr et ne violent pas des femmes dans la rue...


Ah oui, les fameux merdias mensongers... Le fameux complot mondial des hommes-lzards qui forcent les mdias et la police de tous les pays  mentir au monde entier sur tous les sujets. Comme dirait Bernie : "Ah, ils sont forts les enculs d'en face".  ::aie:: 

C'est vrai que tu sais tout mieux que tout le monde, et que tu es juste le plus gros incompris de la plante, merci de nous clairer encore une fois de ton savoir bas sur ton "avis".





> Alors que les nouveaux migrants ne sont pas habitus au mode de vie allemand.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Le mode de vie allemand ? 

Ne pas violer les femmes dans la rue ? 

C'est un peu le mode de vie de 99,99% (au cas o) des pays hein, c'est pas spcifique aux allemands.

Et donc, si les violeurs taient des rfugis syriens, ou mme des migrants d'autres pays, qui venaient juste d'arriver, et qui ne s'taient juste pas habituer au "mode de vie allemand", pourquoi il n'y a pas eu la mme chose dans pratiquement tous les pays du monde, qui accueillent eux aussi des rfugis / migrants ? Dans la plupart des autres pays, on ne viole pas les femmes dans la rue non plus, comment ont fait les migrants pour s'habituer si vite au mode de vie de ces autres pays, et alors que juste les migrants allemands n'y sont pas arrivs ? 

En plus c'est pas de bol, tous les migrants qui n'avaient pas russi  s'intgrer au modle allemand se sont tous retrouvs  Cologne, sur la mme place, le mme soir,  part 2/3 dans un autre bled, alors qu'ils auraient pu tre disperss  travers toute l'Allemagne, comme quoi, le hasard, c'est quand mme tonnant.

Et enfin si il s'agissait de migrants ne s'tant pas habitu au mode de vie allemand, tu insinues donc que dans les pays d'o vienne ces migrants, le viol et a priori donc, le viol de groupe en pleine rue serait "normal" voir mme "lgal" ? 

J'aimerais bien que tu cites tes sources concernant ce genre de propos, car de tte comme a, mme si certains pays sont plus ou moins "punitifs" ou ont quelques entourloupes pour viter les condamnations (mariage avec la victime, etc), il ne me semble pas que dans la grosse majorit des pays maghrbins ou arabes, le viol soit tolr.  

Mme en Inde, qui est quand mme considre comme un pays les plus laxistes la-dessus, le viol est illgal.

Et accessoirement, les stats en France il y a 3/4ans de a, c'tait un viol toutes les 7mn (viols dclars seulement donc ne sont pas compts les autres, ce qui augmente les chiffres sinon), quelle bande de barbares ces migrants qui ne savent pas s'adapter au mode de vie occidental... Ou en France aussi, les stats annuelles, tu vas nous dire que c'est la faute des migrants surtout ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Zirak, faut comprendre Ryu, il s'est un peu emml les pinceaux. Les migrants sont des Syriens, et le rgime de Bashar est le spcialiste du viol des femmes des opposants (femmes qui sont souvent rpudies, voire tues par leurs familles, quand elles ne se suicident pas). Mais, Ryu a oubli que les migrants sont des Syriens opposs  Bashar, donc pas de ceux pour qui le viol est coutumier.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans certains pays d'o viennent les migrants, les femmes ne s'habillent pas sexy comme les allemandes. (je ne sais pas  quoi ressemble les femmes drythre, du Soudan ou d'Afghanistan)
Les musulmans avec qui j'en ai parl ne sont pas d'accord avec a, mais il est possible que la burqa cherche  masquer le corps avec une logique du genre "si une femme montre son corps ou ses formes, l'homme va automatiquement tre excit et c'est de la faute  la femme qui doit faire un effort pour ne pas tre sexy".

Les migrants sont souvent des jeunes hommes, frustr sexuellement, donc si ils picolent et voient des allemandes, a peut les motiver  faire des conneries.
Dans des pays il existe une logique "Si une femme se fait violer c'est de sa faute".
Un viol collectif  Rio met le Brsil en moi
Inde : les peines capitales pour un viol collectif  New Delhi en 2012 confirmes par la Cour suprme

Bon revenir au sujet :
Agressions sexuelles : plusieurs accusations au sein des Jeunesses communistes



> Plusieurs femmes dclarent avoir t victimes d'agression sexuelle ou de viol au sein des Jeunesses communistes. Le PCF assure prendre le problme "avec srieux".
> (...)
> Avant ces rvlations du Monde concernant les Jeunesses communistes, d'autres formations ont fait l'objet de scandales similaires : l'Union nationale des tudiants de France (Unef) et le Mouvement des jeunes socialistes (MJS).

----------


## Zirak

> *Les musulmans avec qui j'en ai parl ne sont pas d'accord avec a, mais*


"On m'a dj confirm que je racontais n'importe quoi mais je viens dire ma btise quand mme."





> *Bon revenir au sujet :*


Les jeunesses communistes font parties du monde du spectacle ?  ::aie:: 


Comme d'hab, si tu as de nouveaux lments  apporter, on peut continuer  discuter, mais pas besoin de venir copier-coller les liens de tous les articles qui auraient peut-tre un lien de prs ou de loin (voir pas du tout parfois), on a Google aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "On m'a dj confirm que je racontais n'importe quoi mais je viens dire ma btise quand mme."


Ben en mme temps ce ne sont pas des grands spcialiste de l'islam... (un musulman c'est un type qui va voir un Imam, chaque Imam a son interprtation du truc)
Et de toute faon ce n'est pas l'islam qui dicte de mettre une burqa.
a dpend des pays.

 quoi servirait une burqa  part masquer le corps ?
Pourquoi la forcer dans certains endroit du monde ?

La thorie de Frederick Dlavier c'est que c'est apparu en Arabie Saoudite, pour empcher que les femmes tombent enceinte d'un gars pas assez riche pour subvenir aux besoins de la famille, parce que les ressources taient rare dans la rgion.
Et du coup les riches pouvaient avoir plusieurs femmes, parce qu'ils avaient les moyens de les nourrir.
Bon aprs c'est qu'une thorie...
a ne fonctionne pas forcment puis-quaujourdhui il y des pornos en Burqa.
Daesh menacerait de dcapitation la star du porno Mia Khalifa pour une scne en hijab




> Les jeunesses communistes font parties du monde du spectacle ?


Ouais compltement, ceux qui passent  la TV, les sportifs, les politiques, les mdias, c'est le monde du showbizz.
On a parl d'agression sexuel de groupe random galement dans ce topic.

Bon la jeunesse communiste c'est pas trop gros comme truc, donc a compte peut tre pas dans le monde du spectacle.
Je ne savais mme pas qu'il existait encore un partie communiste, il a tellement pris chre depuis Robert Hue...
Et Melenchon a supprim le peu qui restait.

===
Totalement dans le sujet :
Les quatre moments forts de la soire des Golden Globes, marque par la dnonciation des violences sexuelles



> Les Golden Globes ont clbr dimanche la fin de l're Weinstein, avec des uvres mettant en scne des personnages fminins forts sacres dans toutes les catgories.

----------


## BenoitM

Et tu parles des Syriens o la burka n'existe pas...  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu parles des Syriens o la burka n'existe pas...


J'ai dis plusieurs fois que les vagues de migrants/rfugis n'taient pas principalement compos de Syriens... (en tout cas l'Allemagne n'a pas laiss entrer uniquement des Syriens)

La Burqa c'tait l'exemple et je ne parlais pas de Syriens.
Mais dans les pays musulmans (ce que la Syrie n'est pas), la sexualit n'est pas la mme qu'en Allemagne.
Beaucoup de musulmanes pratiquante essaient de rester vierge jusqu'au mariage par exemple.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais dans les pays musulmans (ce que la Syrie n'est pas), la sexualit n'est pas la mme qu'en Allemagne.
> Beaucoup de musulmanes pratiquante essaient de rester vierge jusqu'au mariage par exemple.


Ah, et donc comme les musulmanes pratiquantes essaient de rester vierges jusqu'au mariage, les jeunes musulmans sont frustrs et violent les allemandes en jupe. CQFD

Je suis content d'enfin ouvrir les yeux.


Ah mais, on me souffle dans l'oreille que chez les catholiques pratiquants, c'est pareil, la femme ET l'homme sont senss tre vierges lors du mariage, donc en Allemagne, les violeurs prsums de Cologne n'taient peut-tre pas des migrants mais juste des Allemands ou des ressortissants d'autres pays. Ca se trouve, c'tait peut-tre mme qu'une excursion des MJCF ??

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah, et donc comme les musulmanes pratiquantes essaient de rester vierges jusqu'au mariage, les jeunes musulmans sont frustrs et violent les allemandes en jupe.


Non mais c'est pas les mmes ambiances. (faudra que je me renseigne sur comment a ce passe en rythre et au Soudan, mais  mon avis, il y a moins de groupes de belles filles bourrs qui passent peut tre en jupe, peut tre qu'on montre moins ses genoux et ses paules l-bas)

En tout cas il y a eu beaucoup d'agressions sexuelles un jour en Allemagne et les agresseurs venaient majoritairement d'Afrique.




> Ah mais, on me souffle dans l'oreille que chez les catholiques pratiquants, c'est pareil


Je sais pas trop...
 mon avis quasiment aucune ne respecte cette rgle...
Dj trouver des catholiques pratiquant c'est difficile, mais en plus des vierges le jour du mariage...

Il y a des religions avec des pratiquants qui sont de plus en plus strict et des religions avec des gens qui s'loignent des rgles.
Apparemment l'islam est plutt dans une phase de durcissement (*certains jeunes musulmans respectent plus les rgles que le font leur parents et leurs grand parents*).
Alors que le catholicisme est dans une phase d'assouplissement, il y a un pape "cool".

----------


## Grogro

> Ah oui, les fameux merdias mensongers... Le fameux complot mondial des hommes-lzards qui forcent les mdias et la police de tous les pays  mentir au monde entier sur tous les sujets. Comme dirait Bernie : "Ah, ils sont forts les enculs d'en face".


Pour le coup, ce qu'il dit est en partie vrai. En partie seulement, et je t'accorde que cela reste un mensonge (les meilleurs mensonges ont une part de vrit).

Les mdias *allemands* ont tu les violences sexuelles des "chances pour l'Allemagne"  Cologne aussi longtemps que possible, avant que les mdias internationaux ne l'apprennent et, eux, se sont rus sur le scoop, sans taire aucun des petits dtails drangeants pour la narration officielle de Merkel, et ont forc les mdias allemands  ragir aprs coup,  reculons, avec des pudeurs de violette. Ce qui tait tabou en Allemagne avait l'odeur du sang et de lhallali pour les mdias internationaux, y compris les ntres.

Ce n'est qu'un an plus tard, au profit d'une enqute policire, qu'on a appris que les agresseurs (concerts) de Cologne n'taient pas des migrants syriens mais des maghrbins.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour le coup, ce qu'il dit est en partie vrai. En partie seulement, et je t'accorde que cela reste un mensonge (les meilleurs mensonges ont une part de vrit).
> 
> Les mdias *allemands* ont tu les violences sexuelles des "chances pour l'Allemagne"  Cologne aussi longtemps que possible, avant que les mdias internationaux ne l'apprennent et, eux, se sont rus sur le scoop, sans taire aucun des petits dtails drangeants pour la narration officielle de Merkel, et ont forc les mdias allemands  ragir aprs coup,  reculons, avec des pudeurs de violette. Ce qui tait tabou en Allemagne avait l'odeur du sang et de lhallali pour les mdias internationaux, y compris les ntres.
> 
> *Ce n'est qu'un an plus tard*, au profit d'une enqute policire, qu'on a appris que les agresseurs (concerts) de Cologne n'taient pas des migrants syriens mais des maghrbins.



Ou pas.

Ce que tu dcris est "vrai" mais l'chelle de temps n'est pas du tout la bonne.

Les "viols" ont eu lieu dans la nuit du 31 dcembre 2015 au 1 janvier 2016. Les plaintes ont donc du commencer  arriver le 1er janvier. Cela a commencer a apparatre dans les titres des journaux franais le 6 janvier, et les remarques concernant les journaux allemands avaient commencs la veille. Donc les journaux allemands ont tu les faits pendant 4/5 jours seulement (sachant qu' ce stade, l'enqute n'tant pas finie, effectivement tout ce qui avait t annonc s'est rvl faux, donc il n'y avait bien videmment pas de quoi se dpecher).

Par contre, il n'a pas fallu attendre 1 an d'enqute pour avoir la vrit hein, le *10 fvrier* 2016, le procureur allemand disait dj en interview qu'une bonne partie des plaintes concernait des vols et non des viols ou des agressions sexuelles, et que la majorit des responsables n'taient pas des migrants.   ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> le *10 fvrier* 2016, le procureur allemand disait dj en interview qu'une bonne partie des plaintes concernait des vols et non des viols ou des agressions sexuelles, et que la majorit des responsables n'taient pas des migrants.


C'est probablement un mensonge. (la police et la justice peuvent masquer la vrit)
Aprs vous pensez bien ce que vous voulez.
Mais pour moi l'histoire des migrants qui viols et agressent des allemandes c'est plausible.

Il y a eu un peu trop d'articles et de dclaration pour dire "Nous sommes dsol, nous avons commis une erreur, en fait les viols n'ont pas t commis par des migrants".
Les mdias donnent des fausses informations sans arrt et d'un coup ils s'excusent tous, pour moi c'est louche.
Il y a beaucoup trop d'articles dans les mdias mainstreams qui disent "Non non ce n'tait pas des migrants".
Merkel tait  fond pro immigration, elle voulait en accueillir des millions, ce qui a fini par faire baisser sa cote de popularit.

Ou alors c'est juste une concidence, quand plein de migrants arrivent, c'est l que des maghrbins agressent en masse.
En Allemagne, des rfugis afghans commettent un viol collectif sur une colire



> La police bavaroise a apprhend trois rfugis dorigine afghane qui ont guett et viol une colire de 16 ans dans l'arrondissement de Munich.


Allemagne: procs dun Afghan accus du viol et du meurtre dune tudiante



> Ouverture ce mardi 5 septembre  Fribourg d'un procs suite au meurtre et au viol d'une tudiante qui avait choqu l'Allemagne  l'automne 2016. Cet acte commis par un jeune rfugi afghan avait nourri une vive polmique sur les risques causs par l'arrive de nombreux migrants en Allemagne.


Donc l vous vous dites, que 2 faits divers random a ne reprsente rien, et vous avez raison.

Vous n'allez pas tre d'accord avec a :
LES VIOLS COMMIS PAR LES MIGRANTS SUR LES ALLEMANDES SE POURSUIVENT DURANT LES VACANCES



> En ouvrant les frontires, la chancelire Angela Merkel a jet les femmes allemandes en pture aux violeurs migrants. La presse du systme,  lpoque si favorable  cette politique daccueil, est dsormais contrainte de relater les agressions sexuelles commises par *les nouveaux venus originaires de pays au sein desquels le statut de la femme est souvent trs bas et qui ne peuvent retenir leurs pulsions de testostrone face aux physiques attrayants des Allemandes*. La prsence de ces migrants modifie profondment le fonctionnement de la socit allemande au sein de laquelle les femmes ne se sentent plus en scurit comme autrefois. Les statistiques criminelles officielles produites par la police allemande montrent que les trangers, et tout particulirement les demandeurs dasile, sont plus que massivement impliqus dans les agressions sexuelles et viols. Ainsi, en 2016, les demandeurs dasile ont t proportionnellement plus de 1.200 fois surreprsents dans ce genre de dlit que les Allemands, et les trangers prs de 50 fois plus que les autochtones.


Officiellement il n'y a pas tant d'agressions commises par les migrants que a :
Allemagne. Forte hausse du nombre de viols commis par des migrants



> Cette retenue de Joachim Herrmann nest pas anodine. Parmi les chiffres rvls, la police bavaroise rapporte que le nombre de viols commis par des migrants a augment de presque 91 % entre les deux semestres de 2016 et 2017 tudis.
> 
> *Sur les 685 cas de viols dclars, 126 ont t perptus par des demandeurs dasile. Ce qui reprsente environ un viol sur cinq. Le reste tant le fait de personnes de nationalit allemande*, bien que cette dernire notion reste assez floue.
> 
> Bien que tout en nuances, les propos du ministre de lIntrieur rvlent que cette part croissante de limplication des migrants dans les viols est prise au srieux lorsquil annonce vouloir  lutter encore plus intensment contre les dlits sexuels, y compris dans les centres dasile . Avant dajouter quune  limitation effective de limmigration  et  lexpulsion systmatique des demandeurs dasile dbouts  sont ncessaires.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est probablement un mensonge. (la police et la justice peuvent masquer la vrit)
> Aprs vous pensez bien ce que vous voulez.
> Mais pour moi l'histoire des migrants qui viols et agressent des allemandes c'est plausible.


Si a permet de soulager ta btise de propager des propos mensongers et xnophobes, c'est ta conscience que a regarde.

Sauf que ce soir l, des viols, y'en a eu dans plusieurs pays d'Europe, comme tous les ans, migrants ou pas, et comme dans tous les vnements avec beaucoup de monde et alcooliss.

Tu prends n'importe quel gros rassemblement, mme en France (festival de musique, feria de Bayonne, etc etc), il y a des plaintes pour viol pratiquement  chaque fois, et quoi, tu vas nous dire que c'est des migrants  chaque fois ? 


Enfin comme d'hab, reste avec ta btise et tes mensonges alors que les faits disent l'inverse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que ce soir l, des viols, y'en a eu dans plusieurs pays d'Europe, comme tous les ans, migrants ou pas, et comme dans tous les vnements avec beaucoup de monde et alcooliss.


Apparemment  nouvel an 2016/2017 il y a eu beaucoup plus d'agressions que d'habitude.




> tu vas nous dire que c'est des migrants  chaque fois ?


La majorit des agressions ne sont pas commise par des migrants.
Mais si il n'y avait pas de migrants, il y aurait moins d'agressions...




> les faits disent l'inverse.


Les faits montrent clairement que des agressions sont commises par des migrants.

News rcente :
Hausse de la violence en Allemagne  cause des migrants les plus dsesprs!



> La question des migrants fera-t-elle capoter la formation dun gouvernement en Allemagne? Cest en tout cas lun des enjeux, ce dimanche, au cur des discussions entre les dmocrates-chrtiens dAngela Merkel et les sociaux-dmocrates de Martin Schulz. *Or, dans ce contexte tendu, une tude vient de paratre qui dmontre laugmentation des actes de violence depuis larrive de plus dun million de demandeurs dasile en 2015.*
> (...)
> Pour la premire fois, un tel rapport prend en compte les demandeurs dasile comme une entit. Elle napporte rien de neuf, peste Rainer Wendt, le prsident du syndicat de la police DPolG, qui regrette la navet des responsables politiques dans ce domaine. Cest la dmarche qui est rvolutionnaire. *Pour la premire fois, en effet, on reconnat que les migrants font grimper les chiffres de la criminalit*.

----------


## Zirak

> La majorit des agressions ne sont pas commise par des migrants.
> Mais si il n'y avait pas de migrants, il y aurait moins d'agressions...


Et si il n'y avait pas de femmes, il y aurait pas de femmes violes...

La priorit pour supprimer les viols des femmes est donc de supprimer les femmes plutt que de s'inquiter des migrants.  ::aie:: 





> Les faits montrent clairement que des agressions sont commises par des migrants.


Donc en plus tu ne sais pas lire ? 

Personne n'a jamais dit qu'aucun migrant n'avait jamais rien fait...  Mais que  Cologne, plus de 90% des agresseurs n'taient pas des migrants, contrairement  ce que tu racontes.

Ca devient pnible que tu dformes systmatiquement les propos des gens (et ce que tu lis ailleurs) pour essayer de faire coller la ralit avec ton "point de vue".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais que  Cologne, plus de 90% des agresseurs n'taient pas des migrants, contrairement  ce que tu racontes.


Mme si c'tait vraiment que 10% des agressions commise par des migrants, a reprsenterait quand mme beaucoup.
Les migrants ne reprsentent pas 10% de la population allemande.

----------


## Zirak

> Mme si c'tait vraiment que 10% des agressions commise par des migrants, a reprsenterait quand mme beaucoup.
> Les migrants ne reprsentent pas 10% de la population allemande.


Mais il n'y avait mme pas 10%, sur 58 agresseurs, il y avait 3 migrants, a fait genre 5%, et c'est 5% sur un vnement, 1 soir, c'est pas 5% des agressions qui sont commises par des migrants tout au long de l'anne...

Faut vraiment que t'arrtes de tout mlanger, les chiffres, les dates, les vnements, etc. etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

"On peut jouir lors d'un viol": Brigitte Lahaie choque sur un plateau tl



> Mercredi soir, sur le plateau de BFMTV, Caroline De Haas, qui a elle-mme t victime de viol, s'est retrouve face  l'une des signataires de la tribune du Monde, Brigitte Lahaie. Dans l'mission NewsCompagnie mene par Nathalie Levy, les deux femmes s'interrogeaient sur la faon de redonner aux femmes la puissance de leur corps.  
> 
> "*Il y a un truc trs simple, c'est d'arrter les violences, affirme alors Caroline De Haas. Parce que les violences, elles empchent la jouissance. Quand vous avez t victime de viol, vous jouissez moins bien en fait, en gnral*." Brigitte Lahaie, qui a longuement anim sur RMC Lahaie, l'amour et vous, rpond alors: "On peut jouir lors d'un viol, je vous signale." Dans la mme mission, Brigitte Lahaie a parl des "frotteurs du mtro" comme des hommes  la "sexualit violente", minimisant ainsi cette pratique, considre a minima comme un dlit.


Bon  la limite qu'une femme demande  son conjoint d'tre violent et de simuler un viole, parce qu'elle est aime les jeux de rles et que la violence l'excite, c'est un truc.
Mais jouir pendant un vrai viol a doit tre quasi impossible.

Apparemment le plus souvent la victime est traumatis et peu avoir un peu de mal  avoir une vie sexuelle panouie par la suite.
Mais aprs je ne suis pas spcialiste en viol...

----------


## Invit

> *Mais jouir pendant un vrai viol a doit tre quasi impossible.*
> 
> Apparemment le plus souvent la victime est *traumatis et peu avoir un peu de mal  avoir une vie sexuelle panouie par la suite*.


Si, les deux ne sont pas incompatibles. Tu peux jouir sans en avoir la moindre envie. C'est hyper troublant et trs culpabilisant.  plus forte raison pour un homme (qui peut moins bien le cacher), mais les femmes ne sont pas pargnes. Je crois d'ailleurs que a explique en partie pourquoi la plupart ne portent pas plainte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si, les deux ne sont pas incompatibles. Tu peux jouir sans en avoir la moindre envie. C'est hyper troublant et trs culpabilisant.


D'accord.




> Je crois d'ailleurs que a explique en partie pourquoi la plupart ne portent pas plainte.


Par contre je suis moins convaincu par ce point.
Mais peut tre que vous avez raison.

----------


## Grogro

> Si, les deux ne sont pas incompatibles. Tu peux jouir sans en avoir la moindre envie. C'est hyper troublant et trs culpabilisant.  plus forte raison pour un homme (qui peut moins bien le cacher), mais les femmes ne sont pas pargnes. Je crois d'ailleurs que a explique en partie pourquoi la plupart ne portent pas plainte.


Surtout que toutes les tudes indique que la majorit des agressions sexuelles et des viols proviennent du milieu proche de la victime.

----------


## el_slapper

> Surtout que toutes les tudes indique que la majorit des agressions sexuelles et des viols proviennent du milieu proche de la victime.


et a, a me parait tre un explication bien plus probable. Porter plainte contre son pre? contre son voisin? Contre son chef hirarchique?  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Surtout que toutes les tudes indique que la majorit des agressions sexuelles et des viols proviennent du milieu proche de la victime.


Il serait intressant de creuser la question : pourquoi on porte moins plainte quand il s'agit du milieu proche ? C'est tout un ensemble de facteurs en fait, bien souvent motionnels et non raisonnables. De la mme manire qu'on lave notre linge sale en famille, plus les problmes impliquent de paramtres privs, moins on les partage. Et moins le reste du monde est prt  les entendre, aussi.

----------


## Jipt

> Surtout que toutes les tudes indique*nt* que la majorit des agressions sexuelles et des viols proviennent du milieu proche de la victime.


Tu as t cit deux fois mais personne n'a corrig la faute, alors je poste juste pour le faire, pour viter qu'elle ne se propage (comme la grippe,  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour le coup, ce qu'il dit est en partie vrai. En partie seulement, et je t'accorde que cela reste un mensonge (les meilleurs mensonges ont une part de vrit).
> 
> Les mdias *allemands* ont tu les violences sexuelles des "chances pour l'Allemagne"  Cologne aussi longtemps que possible, avant que les mdias internationaux ne l'apprennent et, eux, se sont rus sur le scoop, sans taire aucun des petits dtails drangeants pour la narration officielle de Merkel, et ont forc les mdias allemands  ragir aprs coup,  reculons, avec des pudeurs de violette. Ce qui tait tabou en Allemagne avait l'odeur du sang et de lhallali pour les mdias internationaux, y compris les ntres.
> (...)
> Ce n'est qu'un an plus tard, au profit d'une enqute policire, qu'on a appris que les agresseurs (concerts) de Cologne n'taient pas des migrants syriens mais des maghrbins.


C'est beaucoup plus grave que le fait que les mdias aient tus les agressions sexuelles de Cologne. Ce qui ne poserait pas tellement de problme en soi, la profession de journaliste tant si peu considre.

Ici ce sont carrment les pouvoirs public qui ont ni le problme parce qu'elles taient dpasses par le souci, et ont prfr se mettre la tte sous le sable pour ne pas mettre Mutti dans l'embaras, plutt que de rclamer des moyens supplmentaires.
Le problme est exactement identique  Liverpool o des gangs pakistanais (_asiatiques_ en novlangue locale) se livrent depuis 20 ans  la traite des blanches sur des mineures... et Scotland Yard rtorque depuis 20 ans que c'est la discrimination.

80% des nouveaux venus rcemment en Europe ne sont pas syriens, et dans le lot il y  a boire et  manger. 
Tunisien  la limite vu que c'tait un pays calme , mais Albanais, tchtchne, Somalien ? Donc si vous voulez de l'migration, faite un gros filtrage comme les yankees le firent  Ellis Island, pour liminer les analphabtes, malades, psychopathes rsistant de la vraie foi etc

----------


## Grogro

> Il serait intressant de creuser la question : pourquoi on porte moins plainte quand il s'agit du milieu proche ? C'est tout un ensemble de facteurs en fait, bien souvent motionnels et non raisonnables. De la mme manire qu'on lave notre linge sale en famille, plus les problmes impliquent de paramtres privs, moins on les partage. Et moins le reste du monde est prt  les entendre, aussi.


Ce sont des faits qui peuvent remonter  des annes, ou des abus qui ont dur des annes. Ce qui revient  accuser sans preuve, c'est parole contre parole, et il n'est videmment pas concevable de condamner sans preuves dans un tat de droit,  moins de basculer dans un rgime orwellien comme vient de le faire la Sude (o l'accus va devoir prouver son innocence, ce qui revient  contractualiser chaque acte). On a l'exemple de la blogueuse d'extrme gauche Emma qui accuse publiquement, des annes plus tard, son premier petit ami de viol parce qu'elle a consenti  des relations sexuelles qu'elle regrette avec le recul. Voir galement ce qui se passe sur les campus tats-uniens : http://www.slate.fr/story/96119/viols-campus-americains

Parler, c'est galement prendre le risque d'tre mise  l'cart dans son propre milieu social, sa famille, ou pire sa communaut que ce soit pour les mchants cathos ou les gentils dont il n'est pas permis de parler. D'o la loi du silence.
L'exemple de Weinstein est probant et sa chute relve de la providence tellement il semblait intouchable. L'actrice qui aurait parl se serait retrouve sur la touche.

Cela ne concerne, bien entendu, pas que les femmes : http://www.konbini.com/fr/entertainm...lie-hollywood/

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a l'exemple de la blogueuse d'extrme gauche Emma qui accuse publiquement, des annes plus tard, son premier petit ami de viol parce qu'elle a consenti  des relations sexuelles qu'elle regrette avec le recul.


a c'est n'importe quoi, c'est pas avec le recul que tu changes une relation sexuelle en viol...




> Voir galement ce qui se passe sur les campus tats-uniens : http://www.slate.fr/story/96119/viols-campus-americains


Il faut regarder a aussi :
Etats-Unis: une fraternit d'tudiants dissoute aprs la vido d'une possible agression sexuelle
Comment le viol est devenu un rituel dans les fraternits tudiantes



> Une fille sur cinq est victime dagression sexuelle sur les campus amricains titrait  The Guardian   la rentre 2014. Un chiffre alarmant quil faut additionner  un autre, tout aussi inquitant : les garons, membres dune fraternit sont quatre fois plus amens  commettre un viol que les autres. Et la rcente affaire de Brock Tuner, cet tudiant de Stanford accus d'avoir viol une jeune femme, vient remettre sur le tapis un problme trs ancr au sein de ces fraternits estudiantines : la ritualisation du viol.


TATS-UNIS. Violences sexuelles : pourquoi j'ai quitt la fraternit de mon universit
L'pineux problme des viols sur les campus amricains
Dans les fraternits US souvent les femmes sont mal considrs.
Pour monter dans la hirarchie de la fraternit US faut tre la plus "salope" ou quelque chose du genre.




> L'exemple de Weinstein est probant et sa chute relve de la providence tellement il semblait intouchable. L'actrice qui aurait parl se serait retrouve sur la touche.


Il avait mis les gros moyens pour les dissuader de parler (en plus de griller leur carrire) :
Affaire Weinstein : les mthodes troubles des anciens agents du Mossad
Des agents du Mossad mettaient la pression sur celle qui menaaient de parler.

Par contre des trucs sexuel bizarre pour un rle a existera toujours  HollyWood.
Parfois il y doit y avoir un producteur qui dit quelque chose du genre "Si tu me pratiques une fellation, je te donne un rle".
Et beaucoup d'actrices sont prte  accepter. (elle parleront quand leur carrire sera derrire elle).

----------


## Invit

> Ce sont des faits qui peuvent remonter  des annes, ou des abus qui ont dur des annes. Ce qui revient  accuser sans preuve, c'est parole contre parole, et il n'est videmment pas concevable de condamner sans preuves dans un tat de droit,  moins de basculer dans un rgime orwellien comme vient de le faire la Sude (o l'accus va devoir prouver son innocence, ce qui revient  contractualiser chaque acte). On a l'exemple de la blogueuse d'extrme gauche Emma qui accuse publiquement, des annes plus tard, son premier petit ami de viol parce qu'elle a consenti  des relations sexuelles qu'elle regrette avec le recul. Voir galement ce qui se passe sur les campus tats-uniens : http://www.slate.fr/story/96119/viols-campus-americains


La certitude de ne pas tre pris en charge est parfois plus dcourageante que la certitude que le bourreau ne sera pas condamn. Quand il s'agit de l'entourage, la victime est en danger au moment o elle parle, si elle parle tt, ou est parfois en situation de dsquilibre, si elle parle tard. Or, tant qu'il n'y a pas de certitude, il n'y a pas de vraie prise en charge (sauf dans le cas des jeunes enfants me semble-t-il). Si on prend un cas extrme, l'Espagne, celle qui se plaint est lynche de toutes parts. En France, j'ai vu des comportements similaires de la part de la police (qui est la premire  intervenir, et donc trs bien place pour dcourager la victime).




> Parler, c'est galement prendre le risque d'tre mise  l'cart dans son propre milieu social, sa famille, ou pire sa communaut que ce soit pour les mchants cathos ou les gentils dont il n'est pas permis de parler. D'o la loi du silence.
> L'exemple de Weinstein est probant et sa chute relve de la providence tellement il semblait intouchable. L'actrice qui aurait parl se serait retrouve sur la touche.


Et c'est surtout le risque de se retrouver littralement  la rue (principalement des jeunes filles) ou en fuite (inimaginable pour des parents). L encore,  part quelques associations (souvent trs efficaces d'ailleurs, et pas toujours officielles),  il n'y a rien pour ces gens. On pourrait influer sur certains des paramtres de la loi du silence.
J'ai cru remarquer (d'aprs l'tat d'esprit gnral) que la tloche s'amuse  montrer des fminazies depuis un certain temps. En plein scandale Weinstein. Mauvais timing ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si, les deux ne sont pas incompatibles. Tu peux jouir sans en avoir la moindre envie. C'est hyper troublant et trs culpabilisant.  plus forte raison pour un homme (qui peut moins bien le cacher), mais les femmes ne sont pas pargnes. Je crois d'ailleurs que a explique en partie pourquoi la plupart ne portent pas plainte.


Je ne pense pas que cela soit un truc  dire, et mme cela me choque.
D'une, parce que je ne pense pas que cela soit une majorit. De deux, parce que je crois que cela encourage encore plus les vicelards qui pratiquent le viol justement (mme si aujourd'hui ils font cela au GHB, et donc l'orgasme tu peux l'oublier). 

 Ce sont les propos de l'ancienne actrice pornographique ?

----------


## Invit

> Je ne pense pas que cela soit un truc  dire, et mme cela me choque.
> D'une, parce que je ne pense pas que cela soit une majorit. De deux, parce que je crois que *cela encourage encore plus les vicelards qui pratiquent le viol justement* (mme si aujourd'hui ils font cela au GHB, et donc l'orgasme tu peux l'oublier). 
> 
>  Ce sont les propos de l'ancienne actrice pornographique ?


Justement ! Il faut absolument en parler, parce que les victimes de viol qui ont _subi_ une jouissance en ont honte, et savent que le violeur ne va pas le passer sous silence. Il est impratif d'tre conscient qu'une jouissance physique n'entrane absolument pas le plaisir. Autrement, la veille lgende de la femme-salope qui dit non non non et pense oui oui oui perdurera encore longtemps. En plus, a contribue  alimenter le prjug selon lequel les hommes viols qui ont band malgr eux n'ont pas _vraiment_ t viols.

----------


## Grogro

> En France, j'ai vu des comportements similaires de la part de la police (qui est la premire  intervenir, et donc trs bien place pour dcourager la victime).


J'y pensais en crivant mon prcdent post et je ne savais pas comment en parler. Ce n'est pas forcment du sexisme de la part de la police, il faut garder  l'esprit que depuis Sarko, 2002 donc, les forces de l'ordre ont t assujetties  une culture des chiffres bureaucratique particulirement nfaste, dnonce il y a des annes par les syndicats de policiers, et jamais remis en cause une fois les socialistes puis les marcheurs au pouvoir. Or ce sont des enqutes difficiles pour des services qui ont t lessivs entre 2007 et 2012 au nom de l'austrit. C'est pour a qu'est fortement dissuad toute plainte qui plombe le taux de rsolution.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Justement ! Il faut absolument en parler, parce que les victimes de viol qui ont _subi_ une jouissance en ont honte, et savent que le violeur ne va pas le passer sous silence. Il est impratif d'tre conscient qu'une jouissance physique n'entrane absolument pas le plaisir. Autrement, la veille lgende de la femme-salope qui dit non non non et pense oui oui oui perdurera encore longtemps. En plus, a contribue  alimenter le prjug selon lequel les hommes viols qui ont band malgr eux n'ont pas _vraiment_ t viols.


Tu parles du rapport qu'il y a eu entre le violeur et sa victime. Moi je parle de l'effet que cela produit dans la psyche des futurs violeurs, et je pense que cela les encourage.

Aprs, si tu connaissais le nombre de femmes qui ont des fantasmes de viol....

----------


## Ryu2000

#BalanceTonPorc: Aprs, a va tre quoi, balance ta salope?, lance Laetitia Casta



> Je ne suis pas daccord avec cette ide de #BalanceTonPorc, explique lactrice dans un entretien  Corse Matin. Aprs, a va tre quoi, balance ta salope ? Ce nest pas dans lagressivit que lon va faire avancer les choses, ce nest pas dans la haine de lhomme. Comment peut-on donner autant de pouvoir aux autres. *On est responsable de nous-mme. On est assez grande pour dire aussi ce quon veut !* Je ne me considre pas comme une fministe mais comme une femme. *Il faut que les femmes naient pas peur de prendre leur place*.

----------


## Invit

> Tu parles du rapport qu'il y a eu entre le violeur et sa victime. Moi je parle de l'effet que cela produit dans la psyche des futurs violeurs, et je pense que cela les encourage.
> 
> *Aprs, si tu connaissais le nombre de femmes qui ont des fantasmes de viol....*


Y'a des statistiques ?  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Tu parles du rapport qu'il y a eu entre le violeur et sa victime. Moi je parle de l'effet que cela produit dans la psyche des futurs violeurs, et je pense que cela les encourage.
> 
> Aprs, si tu connaissais le nombre de femmes qui ont des fantasmes de viol....


J'aimerai bien que quelqu'un m'explique clairement un jour le principe d'avoir des "fantasmes de viol"...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Y'a des statistiques ?


Sans doute, et il faudrait rouvrir le rapport Kinsey pour vrifier. Mais comme on y trouve de tout surtout le pire, ce serait a prendre avec des pincettes.





> J'aimerai bien que quelqu'un m'explique clairement un jour le principe d'avoir des "fantasmes de viol"...


C'est pourtant assez explicite. Le problme est que comme souvent, le fantasme n'a rien  voir avec la ralit

----------


## Ryu2000

Les photographes de mode Bruce Weber et Mario Testino accuss de harclement sexuel




> J'aimerai bien que quelqu'un m'explique clairement un jour le principe d'avoir des "fantasmes de viol"...


Il y a des gens qui aiment la violence, il y a des gens qui aiment se faire matriser/dominer, il y a des gens qui aiment le jeu de rle.
Mais a ne doit pas reprsenter un gros pourcentage...
Parce que le fantasme de viol c'est hardcore quand mme, il faut que la "victime" se dfende, frappe, griffe, morde "l'agresseur".
Bon aprs je ne sais pas, j'imagine que a dpend du niveau d'investissement.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les photographes de mode Bruce Weber et Mario Testino accuss de harclement sexuel
> 
> 
> Il y a des gens qui aiment la violence, il y a des gens qui aiment se faire matriser/dominer, il y a des gens qui aiment le jeu de rle.
> Mais a ne doit pas reprsenter un gros pourcentage...
> Parce que le fantasme de viol c'est hardcore quand mme, il faut que la "victime" se dfende, frappe, griffe, morde "l'agresseur".
> Bon aprs je ne sais pas, j'imagine que a dpend du niveau d'investissement.


Tu confonds avec le sado-masochisme, qui est effectivement plus rare.

Le fantasme de viol est une catgorie  part: http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribu...s-de-viol.html

Et je vous recommande dans un cadre conjugal la cagoule de montagne et le pistolet  eau. Ceci dit, n'allez pas attacher votre conjointe ou votre jules au radiateur ce soir pour leur faire plaisir sans leur consentement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu confonds avec le sado-masochisme, qui est effectivement plus rare.


Non je parlais bien de scnario de faux viol.
Quel est le roleplay si c'est juste une cagoule et un pistolet  eau ?
Je me rappel du dbut d'un pisode de Dr House, o un couple faisait a, et les deux partenaires faisaient un peu d'efforts quand mme...
Au moins faire semblant de se dfendre ou quelque chose.

Bon aprs je n'ai jamais connu de femme qui m'a demand de raliser ce genre de chose.

===
Par contre le SM est promu par les livres et films 50 shades...

----------


## Ryu2000

L'ducation nationale suspend 26 personnes dj condamnes pour agression sexuelle sur mineur



> Aprs avoir consult l'intgralit des casiers judiciaires de ses agents, l'ducation nationale s'est aperue que 26 personnes avaient t condamnes pour atteinte ou violence sur mineur, ou dtention d'images pdopornographiques.


Ce qui me rappelle un peu a :
Savoie : un instituteur jug pour ses sordides jeux du got



> Un instituteur de Savoie et directeur de centre de vacances comparat pour des viols et des agressions sexuelles sur une trentaine de fillettes. L'homme dtenait galement des dizaines de milliers de photos pdopornographiques.


Isre : le directeur dcole aurait impos des fellations  ses lves dans des ateliers du got



> Le suspect, qui nie les faits, aurait impos  par surprise  des fellations  au moins deux colires dans le cadre de ce qu'il appelait  un atelier du got , a prcis le procureur de la Rpublique de Vienne, Matthieu Bourrette. Durant ces ateliers, les enfants avaient les yeux bands et devaient identifier des  choses  que l'enseignant leur faisait goter, au fond de la classe, derrire un paravent.
> 
> Les familles de deux fillettes de six ans et demi ont saisi la justice en fin de semaine dernire et, selon les premiers lments de lenqute confie  la brigade de recherches (BR) de la gendarmerie de Bourgoin-Jallieu, les faits de viols auraient t commis entre dcembre et mars.


===
Et sinon lui fait toujours l'actualit :
Violences sexuelles : vingt-cinq ans daccusations contre Woody Allen



> Jeudi, Dylan Farrow, la fille adoptive du ralisateur, la de nouveau accus de lavoir agresse sexuellement lorsquelle avait 7 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le rcit glaant de Natalie Portman sur la sexualisation dont elle a t victime ds 13 ans



> "Un compte  rebours a commenc  la station de radio locale, pour indiquer quand j'aurais atteint l'ge de 18 ans, le jour o il serait lgal de coucher avec moi".  la tribune de la "Marche des femmes" organise  Los Angeles samedi 20 janvier, Natalie Portman a rvl combien tourner  13 ans dans le film "Lon"(le long mtrage qui l'a rvle au public) avait contribu  la sexualisation de son image aux yeux d'une partie du public, la forant  se protger des regards des hommes.


Le ct flippant c'est a :
Millie Bobby Brown is young Natalie Portman's doppelganger
Il y a une autre actrice de 13, 14 ans qui ressemble  Natalie Portman.

Woody Allen peut-il continuer  faire du cinma ?



> L'avenir professionnel de Woody Allen s'obscurcit.  82 ans, le cinaste est en pleine controverse depuis plusieurs jours, aprs que Dylan Farrow, fille adoptive de Woody Allen, a dclar que le ralisateur l'avait agresse sexuellement  l'ge de 7 ans. Des accusations dj mises en 1992, alors que Woody Allen divorait de sa compagne de l'poque et mre de la jeune femme, Mia Farrow. Mais en plein mouvement #MeToo, ces dclarations ne sont pas passes inaperues.* Plusieurs acteurs et actrices, comme Timothe Chalamet, Marion Cotillard, Natalie Portman et Reese Witherspoon, ont dj pris leur distance avec Woody Allen, qui semble tre plus isol que jamais  Hollywood*. Elsa Keslassy, correspondante internationale du magazine Variety  Paris, Christophe Carrire, journaliste cinma  L'Express, et Mathieu Charrier, journaliste cinma  Europe 1, se demandent si le ralisateur peut poursuivre sa carrire.


Pour faire une blague d'humour noir, j'ai envie de dire :
Elles ne risquent rien, elles n'ont plus 7 ans !

----------


## Ryu2000

Agressions sexuelles : Larry Nassar, ex-mdecin des USA Gymnastics, condamn  175 ans de prison



> Dans un pays o la gymnastique est un sport important, laffaire Nasser est un scandale sans prcdent. Lancien mdecin sportif de lquipe nationale amricaine est accus de multiples abus sexuels sur plus de 150 gymnastes. Il a t condamn aprs avoir plaid coupable pour les sept chefs daccusation. La sentence du juge Rosemarie Aquilina sajoute  une premire condamnation en dcembre pour dtention de matriel pdopornographie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Darmanin soutenu par Philippe aprs la rouverture d'une plainte pour viol



> Les faits remonteraient  2009. La plaignante, sympathisante de l'UMP et marie  un ingnieur, s'emploie  l'poque  vouloir nettoyer son casier judiciaire. D'aprs le quotidien, cette ancienne call-girl de 37 ans ne digre pas une condamnation de 2004 et confirme en appel pour chantage, appels malveillants et menace de crime.  la fin des annes 1990, elle s'en tait prise  son compagnon de l'poque, l'accusant de lui avoir vol de l'argent. Lui, avait port plainte et elle avait t condamne.
> 
> Oppose au traitement judiciaire qui lui a t rserv, Sophie Spatz a alors contact de nombreux lus pour faire rouvrir son dossier. Malgr les promesses, rien ne se passe et en mars 2009, elle dcide de contacter l'UMP. Elle est reue par Grald Darmanin, 26 ans, alors charg de mission au service des affaires juridiques du parti et conseiller municipal de Tourcoing. L'entretien se passe bien, raconte Le Monde. Le jeune lu serait all dans son sens et lui aurait promis d'crire une lettre  la Garde des sceaux, Rachida Dati.
> 
> * peine le rendez-vous termin, Grald Darmanin l'aurait recontact pour lui proposer un dner. Elle prfre un caf ou un djeuner. Il insiste, elle accepte car elle tient  cette lettre. Tous deux se retrouvent au restaurant Chez Franoise, prs de l'Assemble nationale. Elle raconte la scne au Monde: On aborde le dossier rapidement. Il me dit qu'il va faire le maximum. Je suis aux anges.  un moment, il s'approche de moi, il met sa main sur la mienne: Il va falloir m'aider vous aussi. Tout s'effondre, poursuit-elle. Je ne suis pas une gamine, j'ai compris tout de suite. Quelques instants plus tard, je lui dis que je vais rentrer. Mais il me demande de venir avec lui aux Chandelles [un club libertin] car il ne peut pas y entrer seul.*
> 
> Sophie Spatz le suit mais se sent prise en otage. Je me dis que je suis oblige: demain, j'aurai ma lettre, dit-elle. Il ne se passe rien dans le club en question mais au moment o elle compte partir, celui-ci la convainc de le suivre  l'htel. Son avocate, Me Elodie Tuaillon-Hibon, dcrit la suite dans la plainte: elle est reste longuement enferme dans la salle de bains. Hlas, constatant que l'acte tait toujours au programme, () malgr tous ces dtours, elle avait d finir par s'y plier. Quelques mois plus tard, en novembre 2009, Grald Darmanin crit la fameuse lettre tant rclame  Michle Alliot-Marie, devenue Garde des sceaux entre-temps. Pas de quoi apaiser Sophie Spatz qui dcide de dnoncer les pratiques de l'lu auprs de l'UMP mais ne porte pas plainte.

----------


## el_slapper

je n'arrive pas  comprendre comment a n'a pas encore pt entre Marlne Schiappa et lui, au gouvernement. Dans le genre incompatibles, on fait difficilement plus fort.

----------


## Ryu2000

Accus de viol, le ministre Darmanin reoit le soutien de Sarkozy et Valls
Accusation de viol : Darmanin a la confiance de Macron et Philippe
C'est un gars qui a pu profiter d'une femme grce  son job.
En plus il s'est dit "c'est une ancienne call girl a va tre facile".

Et sinon comme vous en avez parl avant :
"Jouir" lors d'un viol : un traumatisme de plus pour les victimes



> "Ma tte hurlait 'non', mais mon sexe tait tremp. J'ai eu un genre d'orgasme, trs fort. Une sorte de plaisir sale et coupable que je ne voulais pas. Mais ce n'tait pas un moment de plaisir, c'tait physiologique."

----------


## ddoumeche

> je n'arrive pas  comprendre comment a n'a pas encore pt entre Marlne Schiappa et lui, au gouvernement. Dans le genre incompatibles, on fait difficilement plus fort.


Sans doute parce que madame Schiappa est au fond une hypocrite aimant bien les homme "qui s'assument", et qui n'a pas la langue dans sa poche ni la plume dans son stylo

----------


## Jipt

> Et sinon comme vous en avez parl avant :
> "Jouir" lors d'un viol : un traumatisme de plus pour les victimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Ma tte hurlait 'non', mais mon sexe tait tremp. J'ai eu un genre d'orgasme, trs fort. Une sorte de plaisir sale et coupable que je ne voulais pas. Mais ce n'tait pas un moment de plaisir, c'tait physiologique."


Oui mais faut savoir lire entre les lignes, et rajouter les omissions (_en italique_) :

"Ma tte hurlait 'non' _parce que j'avais trop honte d'assumer 'oui', la preuve :_ mais mon sexe tait tremp. J'ai eu un genre d'orgasme, trs fort. Une sorte de plaisir sale et coupable que je ne voulais pas _parce que je ne voulais pas l'assumer, again. Je suis une vilaine hypocrite_. Mais ce n'tait pas un moment de plaisir, c'tait physiologique. _En gros c'tait un plaisir de mon corps pendant que mon cerveau boudait dans son coin_."

----------


## virginieh

Ouais ou tu lis tout l'article 



> "Le corps ragit  des stimulations mcaniques. Un certain nombre de nos rflexes ne passent pas par le contrle du cerveau : ce sont des systmes d'alerte trs instinctuels.
> 
> Ainsi, la lubrification vaginale est un vnement rflexe qui se produit pour attnuer le traumatisme."





> "Des expriences rcentes suggrent que la lubrification vaginale chez les femmes peut tre une rponse adaptative conue pour rduire les blessures dues  la pntration. Le corps ne ressent pas de plaisir  il essaie de se protger."





> "Un homme peut avoir une rection lors d'un viol de la mme manire qu'une femme peut 'mouiller' lors d'un viol sans que cette rection ou cette lubrification signifie le moins du monde qu'il ou elle est dsirant(e)."

----------


## Ryu2000

> _parce que je ne voulais pas l'assumer, again. Je suis une vilaine hypocrite_


Non mais a n'a strictement rien  voir avec l'hypocrisie !
L'esprit et le corps sont deux lments distincts.
Comme dis le proverbe "Non c'est non" (c'est gnralement l'esprit qui dit a, mais a peut tre le corps, auquel cas c'est pas cool), il y a des femmes qui ont t pntre de force, elles rsistaient (peut tre qu'elles pleuraient, tout en mettant des coups de boules, des coups de genoux et des coups de coude, et en griffant et mordant) mais elles ont t matris et mme en rsistant le plus possible, voil...

L'esprit peut dire non et le corps peut finir par dire oui.
Ce qui est encore plus traumatisant.

C'est comme Conan Lord disait avec l'homme htrosexuel qui se fait sodomiser contre sa volont et qui a une rection.
Mais a doit tre tout un chantier, au moins le vagin a sont systme de lubrification.

----------


## Jipt

> Ouais ou tu lis tout l'article


Ok, autant pour moi, c'est la faute  Ryu2000 qui ne nous donne que le quart de la moiti de l'info, aussi !

Ou tu nous donnes tout, ou tu nous donnes rien.

D'aucuns diront qu'il y a un lien, ouais, mais aprs on passe son temps  suivre des liens.

 ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> qui ne nous donne que le quart de la moiti de l'info, aussi !


C'est toujours beaucoup plus que les autres membres...
Je donne le titre et un passage qui peut faire ragir ou donner envie de lire le reste. (les sites d'infos critique Google parce qu'il donne les titres des News, je vais pas copier/coller toute la news non plus)

Je pourrais faire comme a :
http://nomdusite.org/page/article_qu...125316316.html

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est un gars qui a pu profiter d'une femme grce  son job.
> En plus il s'est dit "c'est une ancienne call girl a va tre facile".


Une ancienne call-girl qui va avec lui dans un club changiste, puis  l'htel, qui a dj t condamne pour chantage et harclement, et qui dpose plainte 10 ans aprs les faits au lendemain de l'affaire Weinstein.

Nul doute qu'avec un profil pareil, elle ne pouvait pas imaginer ce qui allait se passer dans la chambre, ni savoir dire non et prendre ses affaires pour partir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nul doute qu'avec un profil pareil, elle ne pouvait pas imaginer ce qui allait se passer dans la chambre.


Non mais elle a dit qu'elle avait compris depuis le dbut.
Le problme ce n'est pas qu'elle ait "accept" de se soumettre, le problme c'est qu'il avait la logique "je t'aide si tu m'aides" ou "couche avec moi si tu veux ton papier".
Si a se trouve il a fait a avec plein de femmes, on sait pas.
Il y a des mtiers qui te donnent un pouvoir, et grce  ce pouvoir tu peux "forcer" des gens  coucher avec toi.




> qui dpose plainte 10 ans aprs les faits au lendemain de l'affaire Weinstein.


Les victimes avaient peur, aujourd'hui on est dans une priode o les femmes sont prtes  ressortir le pire qu'il leur est arriv.

Bon l c'est pas l'histoire la plus glauque non plus, elle tait assez ok pour coucher avec lui, il l'a pas trop forc, elle s'est bien laiss faire, donc c'est pas tellement un viol.
Mais bon le type fait parti du gouvernement, donc je n'allais pas rien dire !
Il faut toujours critiquer son propre gouvernement.
C'est comme avec l'aroport et les gens qui disent "Je suis contre l'aroport, mais a me fait chier qu'il abandonne le projet, j'aurai prfr qu'il s'entte dans un projet que je trouve inutile", donc quoi que le prsident fasse les gens gueulent, c'est le protocole.

----------


## ddoumeche

Le seul truc glauque est sans doute d'apporter crdit  cette mythomane, qui cause grand tord  la cause fministe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'apporter crdit  cette mythomane


On verra ce qui diront les preuves et l'enqute.
Bon aprs j'ai pas confiance dans la justice de mon pays, mais on sait jamais...
a doit bien leur arriver de bosser correctement parfois. (quand on voit le mur des cons, il y a de quoi douter quand mme)
Mais l vu que c'est un ministre qui a le soutient de tout le monde, ya peu de chance que ce soit neutre, il va tre innocent rapidement.

Vous parlez comme lui :
L'affaire Darmanin a inspir un drle de conseil  Luc Ferry pour ses filles



> L'ancien ministre de l'ducation nationale a d'abord regrett que l'on "ruine la carrire de quelqu'un  partir d'une simple dnonciation, sans aucune preuve, sans aucune enqute judiciaire". "Prsomption d'innocence", a-t-il martel pour dfendre Grald Darmanin.

----------


## Ryu2000

Nicolas Hulot dment des accusations de harclement sexuel



> Nicolas Hulot savait que l'hebdomadaire Ebdo allait publier, vendredi, une enqute sur deux affaires supposes de harclement sexuel le visant. Jeudi matin, il s'est invit sur le plateau de BFM-TV pour rpondre aux accusations et les nier en bloc.


Il est beaucoup critiqu Hulot :
- On a dit qu'il servait  rien, vu que ses ides n'taient jamais respectes (saut pour l'aroport)
- Il est colo mais possde trop de voitures et fait trop de voyage en avion
- Il a trich sur ses impts

C'est marrant le passage "il s'est invit sur le plateau de BFM-TV", il y a des gens qui ont un droit de rponse, contrairement  d'autres qui se font juste cracher dessus sans pouvoir se dfendre.
Du coup a fait une grosse pub pour le journal l'Ebdo :
Le nouveau journal  Ebdo  se dvoile



> Aprs avoir connu la russite avec  XXI  et  6Mois , Laurent Beccaria et Patrick de Saint-Exupry lancent vendredi un nouvel hebdomadaire, tir  200 000 exemplaires :  cent pages et sans publicit  pour 3,50 euros.

----------


## Ryu2000

Oise : un professeur mis en examen pour viols et agression sexuelle sur mineurs

C'est par rare  l'cole :
Pdophilie  l'cole : 30 radiations dans l'ducation nationale en 2016
Si on pouvait connaitre le nombre d'affaires touffes...

===
Et sinon le dbat, "est-ce qu'on peut tre consentante  11 ans ?" est relanc.
Est-ce que c'est une "atteinte sexuelle" ou un "viol"...

La question du consentement sexuel dune fille de 11 ans en procs  Pontoise

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je croyais que tu avais cr un sujet "faits divers", pourquoi ne postes-tu pas cette "news" dans le sujet "faits divers" ?  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais l a concerne les viols et les choses de ce genre.
C'est tri.

L'Affaire Weinstein a fait l'actualit pendant un moment.
a mrite son topic.

Donc a fait :
actrice qui suce pour un rle => enfant star qui est entour de pdophile et qui se fait violer => pdophile.
On s'loigne un peu du show-biz mais a va.

----------


## Zirak

Oui entre la pdophilie  l'cole et le harclement sexuel dans le monde du spectacle, on reste tout de mme sur des sujets assez proches que l'on peut rgler exactement de la mme faon, pourquoi s'embter  faire la diffrence ?  

 ::roll:: 


Et sinon, mme remarque que d'habitude, tu viens nous mettre le lien d'un nime article pour en venir o ?  Ca apporte quoi de plus dans le "dbat" ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu viens nous mettre le lien d'un nime article pour en venir o ?  Ca apporte quoi de plus dans le "dbat" ?


Un peu dexhaustivit, entre guillemets...
Mais sinon pas grand chose, c'est juste les liens sans rien en plus.

En fait l'histoire du "monde du spectacle" a saut au tout dbut du topic il me semble, parce que la mode mdiatique a fait :
- les types comme Weinstein
- les types comme Kevin Spacey
- les agressions du quotidien

===
Viol et harclement sexuel : des militantes de l'Unef brisent le silence



> Lundi 19 fvrier, le quotidien "Libration" a dvoil une enqute dans laquelle on dcouvre 16 tmoignages de femmes dnoncant des agressions sexuelles survenues entre 2007 et 2015 au sein de l'Unef, deuxime syndicat tudiant le plus important de France.


C'est mis en lien avec a :
Violences sexuelles au Mouvement des jeunes socialistes : huit femmes tmoignent



> Huit femmes accusent l'ancien prsident du Mouvement des jeunes socialistes (MJS), Thierry Marchal-Beck, de harclement et d'agressions sexuelles entre 2010 et 2014, dans les colonnes de "Libration". Plus d'un an aprs l'affaire Baupin chez les cologistes, la jeunesse socialiste est  son tour entache par un cas de violences sexuelles.


Il y a des gens puissants qui profitent de leur position de supriorit pour profiter de certaines personnes.
L avec le pourcentage de chmage hyper lev de notre poque, des patrons pourraient profiter de leur employ avec une ambiance un peu "si tu ne te soumets pas  ma volont tu vas perdre ton travail".

----------


## virginieh

> Il y a des gens puissants qui profitent de leur position de supriorit pour profiter de certaines personnes.
> L avec le pourcentage de chmage hyper lev de notre poque, des patrons pourraient profiter de leur employ avec une ambiance un peu "si tu ne te soumets pas  ma volont tu vas perdre ton travail".


Prs de chez moi le directeur d'un supermarch a t remplac cet t pour cette raison, mais a avait dur un moment quand mme avant que a se sache en dehors du magasin. Comme quoi mme pas besoin d'tre extremement puissant pour abuser de chaque bribe de pouvoir.

Pour a que je trouve a bien que la parole se libre enfin un peu partout. Dj parce que les victimes en se rendant compte qu'elles sont pas seules, se sentiront moins coupables. Parce que dans beaucoup de cas elles ont t ou ont eu peur d'tre rejetes voire accuses de l'avoir provoqu.
Que a a montr aussi qu'il y avait beaucoup de femmes qui avaient t confrontes un jour ou l'autre a un harclement. Ce qui n'est pas du tout quivalent  dire que beaucoup d'hommes le font (je devrais pas avoir  prciser a sur ce forum, vous devriez tre capable de faire la diffrence, mais je le fais quand mme au cas o). Et a a peut tre t d'ailleurs cette mauvaise logique un des grands problmes de cette prise de parole, que les gens ce sont dits si beaucoup de femmes victimes, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup d'hommes coupables, alors que c'est faux (heureusement). Mais du coup beaucoup sont pass sur la dfensive, ce qu'il n'auraient peut tre pas du faire parce qu'ensuite on n'a entendu que les extrmistes d'un cot comme de l'autre.
Ca aurait t bien aussi pour relativiser que les hommes qui sont aussi victimes puissent parler, leur cas a t voqu, mais il n'y a pas rellement eu de tmoignages, probablement par peur du ridicule, et c'est dommage.
Ca prouve qu'on a encore beaucoup  faire pour aller vers plus d'galit.

Enfin j'ai remarqu aussi a quel point le mot victime est devenu pjoratif dans les discours. Alors que faire reconnaitre ce statut est important pour ceux qui ont subi un traumatisme, et c'est loin de vouloir dire qu'ils se complaisent dans leur malheur au contraire c'est une tape importante pour pouvoir passer le cap.




> Et sinon, mme remarque que d'habitude, tu viens nous mettre le lien d'un nime article pour en venir o ?  Ca apporte quoi de plus dans le "dbat" ?


Mme remarque, Ryu arrte de poster des liens dans tous les posts (et mme te faire un post qui ne sert qu'a poster des liens).
Confidence : nous aussi on est capable de regarder des articles de journaux (sauf quand un proxy nous bloque mais dans ce cas la ils bloqueront aussi tes liens).

----------


## Ryu2000

a rappelle DSK qui avait pay la famille de Nafissatou Diallo.
Weinstein a trouv un accord financier avec plusieurs de ses accusatrices



> Lancien producteur dchu Harvey Weinstein a trouv un accord financier au civil avec plusieurs de ses victimes prsumes ainsi que des cranciers qui le poursuivaient, moyennant le versement de 44 millions de dollars, dvoile le Wall Street Journal ce vendredi 24 mai.

----------

